#ubuntu-arb 2012-07-09
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning
<coolbhavi> good morning PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> Hi coolbhavi
<dpm> good morning
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning dpm
<dpm> hey PaoloRotolo, how are you? :)
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, fine, thanks :)
<dpm> nice
<dpm> wow, lots of apps being submitted for the app showdown!
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, yes, 14 app in 7 hours
<PaoloRotolo> uhm, look this app: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1249/
<PaoloRotolo> it looks like an terminal-only app
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning dholbach
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> ciao PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> :)
<dholbach> come stai? cosa fai?
<dholbach> ajmitch, the queue is pretty full :)
<dholbach> ajmitch, we've got to make a decision on what we do in terms of "we propose changes, they get overwritten next time 'quickly package' is run"
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, yeah, only 14 app in 7 hours ;)
<dholbach> PaoloRotolo, plus all the other ones which were in there already :)
<PaoloRotolo> right
<PaoloRotolo> BTW, this looks like interesting: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1249/
<PaoloRotolo> It maybe a terminal-only app
<PaoloRotolo> is*
<dholbach> dpm, I broke the apps brancher on Friday and almost put it back together yesterday - I hope just a bit more time will sort it out
<dpm> ok, thanks for the heads up
<dpm> Refactoring, refactoring.... :-)
<dholbach> I almost rewrote it completely
<dholbach> but I guess that's just how things work
 * dpm hugs dholbach
<dpm> dholbach, here's the bug I was telling you about last week re: p-d-e, it seems it is confirmed, it's not only me: the p-d-e version in -proposed makes quickly throw Unicode errors and fail - https://bugs.launchpad.net/quickly/+bug/1021969
<dpm> The only related thing I can see in the changelog is  "auto.py: Fix crash when encountering an UTF-8 Python source code file.", but there is no bug # associated with that change
<dholbach> dpm, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/quantal/python-distutils-extra/quantal/revision/41 maybe?
<dpm> ah, nice one, thanks
 * dpm looks
<didrocks> needing help? :)
 * didrocks just finished his email backlog
<didrocks> hey dpm
<dpm> hey didrocks, help would be awesome :)
<dpm> I think there are two things at play here:
<didrocks> so, I saw an email about crash, let me look at it again
<didrocks> yeah?
<dpm> the latest p-d-e in precise-proposed and quickly don't play along well
<didrocks> you are speaking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/quickly/+bug/1021969
<dpm> one thing is about Unicode warnings
<didrocks> isn't it?
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> so looking closely at it
<dpm> the Unicode issue are only warnings
<dpm> the real issue is the debconf 6 or debconf 8 dependency check
<dpm> I think
<didrocks> well, let's look to fix them :)
<dpm> awesome :)
<didrocks> so, first thing first, the warning
<didrocks> I'm on quantal
<dpm> there's bug 995653 on p-d-e, which might be related
<didrocks> should I just quickly create an app
<didrocks> and try to package it?
<didrocks> sorry, started to lag…
<didrocks>  didrocks | I'm on quantal
<didrocks>  didrocks | should I just quickly create an app
<didrocks>  didrocks | and try to package it?
<dpm> didrocks, I could confirm the bug with a test app and just packaging it, yeah, but...
<dpm> I assume the p-d-e fix is in Quantal, not sure about the last Quickly fix
<didrocks> dpm: let me try, upgrading to latest first
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> you mean the commit that dholbach pointed at isn't in precise?
<dpm> the commit he pointed at is in precise-proposed
<dpm> for p-d-e
<dpm> 2.33-0ubuntu0.1
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> so, I should get the same crash in quantal, one sec
<dpm> python-distutils-extra |     2.32-2 |       precise | source, all
<dpm> python-distutils-extra | 2.33-0ubuntu0.1 | precise-proposed | source, all
<dpm> python-distutils-extra |     2.33-1 |       quantal | source, all
<dpm> But for Quickly
<dpm>    quickly | 12.04-0ubuntu1 | precise/universe | source, all
<dpm>    quickly | 12.04-0ubuntu2 | precise-updates/universe | source, all
<dpm>    quickly | 12.04-0ubuntu3 | precise-proposed/universe | source, all
<dpm>    quickly | 12.05-0ubuntu1 | quantal/universe | source, all
<didrocks> let me try try try :)
<dpm> So I'm not sure if the fix in 12.04-0ubuntu3 from precise-proposed is in Quantal
<didrocks> ok, getting the warning!
<didrocks> quickly create ubuntu-application foo
<didrocks> cd foo
<didrocks> quickly package
<dpm> ok, good, that's a start :)
<didrocks> now, let's see ;)
<dholbach> dpm, I just deployed http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-app-review-contributors/apps-brancher/trunk/revision/64 - let's see how it goes
<dpm> cool
<didrocks> dholbach: "deployed"?
<dholbach> yeah, put it on appbot@holba.ch
 * didrocks looks the bzr history, something is weird :)
<didrocks> there is a bot running your lint app?
<dpm> they are two apps: one is the apps-brancher, which dumps myapps.d.u.c submissions into bzr branches for review - that's what the bot runs
<dholbach> what is this?
<dholbach> Waiting to hear from Launchpad about your decision...
<dholbach> Please set a password for your new keyring
<dholbach> I never got that from py-launchpadlib
<dpm> the other app is arb-lint, which is run manually, if I'm not mistaken
<dholbach> dpm, correct
<dpm> dholbach, there is only one mention of a keyring in https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib/, not sure what the message above could be
<didrocks> the message it the "please ack this app with your credential in launchpad"
<didrocks> is*
<didrocks> the one opening your browser
<dholbach> it opened w3m
<dholbach> and I put in all the data
<dholbach> I hope it doesn't want a passphrase whenever I start the script
<dholbach> ... or I'll be a bit unhappy
<didrocks> you don't really need one AFAIK
<dholbach> argh
<dholbach> it needs one
<didrocks> urgh
<dholbach> this looks wrong too: https://launchpad.net/+authorize-token?oauth_token=<blablabla>&allow_permission=DESKTOP_INTEGRATION
<dholbach> I don't think I want DESKTOP_INTGRATION on my server
<didrocks> dholbach: that's weird, for all my bots, I don't need that, I just bound it once to launchpad and no passphrase
<dholbach> yeah, same here
<dholbach> <wgrant> dholbach: http://www.mail-archive.com/launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net/msg01653.html
<dholbach> <wgrant> "5. If your script is not intended for interactive use, pass in a credentials_file argument to login_with() to avoid the keyring.
<didrocks> interesting
<dpm> dholbach, it seems https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib/#Authenticated_access_for_website_integration does not mention the credentials_file, though
<dpm> It also mentions: "You might have noticed that system is pretty hacky. It hasn't gotten much attention, because we don't know of any third-party websites that are integrating Launchpad functionality in a way that requires OAuth tokens."
<dpm> ouch
<didrocks> ok, got the line about the warning
<dholbach> ok, it's running now
<dholbach> http://appbot.holba.ch/log/log.txt
<didrocks> oh got it
<didrocks> we are forcing the utf-8 encoding
<didrocks> and the string itself tells "it's ok, it's utf-8"
<dholbach> I'm out to take the dog for a walk, brb
<dpm> "XKCD Browser was submitted to the ARB"
<dpm> nice :)
<didrocks> dholbach: dpm: ok, got some chat with pitti about the actual issue , I'll file a bug, mark the current p-d-e verification failed, do a test case and fix it
<dpm> didrocks, wow, awesome, thanks!
<didrocks> yw :)
<dpm> didrocks, if you've got some time to look at the 'quickly.templatetools.CantUpdateFile: debhelper (>= 6), was not found in the file ' crash on quickly 12.04-0ubuntu3, that would help us a lot too, as I've already seen 3 o 4 appshowdown participants hitting it
<dpm> on https://bugs.launchpad.net/quickly/+bug/1021969, I mean
<didrocks> dpm: yeah, let me look at that next
<dpm> excellent
<didrocks> dpm: doing some meeting, fixing p-d-e, then on that
 * dpm hugs didrocks
<didrocks> dpm: I want to organize some public hangouts as well on how we can improve the whole thing
 * didrocks hugs dpm
<dpm> didrocks, oh definitely, I like the idea! We'll be a bit busy with the voting the first days of the week, but let's chat and we can organize some hangouts by the end of the week/start of the next one
<didrocks> dpm: excellent!
<dholbach> dpm, I think it's working now - search for "Name: 'teatime'" in http://appbot.holba.ch/log/log.txt :)
<dholbach> it find the stupid text file, then finds the ppa info in there then branches the source package from there
<dholbach> we've got to sort out the submission process
<dholbach> it's so error-prone :-(
<didrocks> dholbach: fix proposed, do you fancy a backport for the SRU? I can do the quantal upload
<dpm> dholbach, I agree, the "upload something" box should be replaced by something sensible
<didrocks> or I can backport to precise if you want :)
<dholbach> didrocks, no time - I've got to get the brancher working and then start reviewing like 100 apps :/
<didrocks> ok, will do then
<dholbach> thanks a lot
<dholbach> the next time we meet the first round(s) will be on me :)
<didrocks> \o/
<dpm> yeah, thanks didrocks, and I'll get the next
<didrocks> thanks dholbach, dpm :)
<didrocks> ok, once it's done, let's look at the next issue
<dpm> dholbach, would it be possible to get a list of all apps in the queue with your apps brancher and with not too much effort, so that I can more easily find out which apps are part of the showdown? I can look at the Trello board and to mhall119's spreadsheet, but those are manually updated, and it would be nice to be able to cross-check with an automatically generated list
<dholbach> right now all I have is https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-reviews and http://appbot.holba.ch/log/log.txt
<dholbach> dpm, and the brancher currently still fails on some "special" submissions, so I'm fixing those issues as we speak
<dpm> dholbach, ok, cool. No rush on me, I'll update either the Trello or the spreadsheet and if you've managed to do your fixes, I'll cross-check with the apps brancher output
<dholbach> dpm, I'll set myself a time limit, so I don't spend all day trying to fix the brancher
<dpm> ok, sounds sensible
<dholbach> but I think I ironed out quite a few issues already
<didrocks> dpm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/quickly/+bug/1021969 is not the one about debhelper? right?
<dpm> didrocks, I think it is, looking at the terminal output, I see "quickly.templatetools.CantUpdateFile: debhelper (>= 6), was not found in the file /home/crazycoder/testme/debian/control" - I think the latest Quickly SRU in precise-proposed looks for the debhelper >=6 line to add to the debian/control file, but p-d-e in precise-proposed or whatever generates the control file creates it with debhelper >=8 ?
<dpm> so it cannot find the line to replace
<didrocks> dpm: oh silly me, I stopped at the warnings :/
<didrocks> ok, so the same bug has 2 issues
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> I got distracted by the warnings too at first
<didrocks> hum, do we have his project?
<didrocks> to reproduce the issue?
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> it's mterry's update
<didrocks> ah, his update will fail with all new created projects :/
<didrocks> dpm: I don't understand, do you know how 12.04-0ubuntu3 can be in precise-proposed where nothing was released in quantal?
<dpm> yes, it can be reproduced with a new test project and p-d-e from -proposed
<didrocks> yeah, I know why
<didrocks> dpm: still wondering, did you have to pay the SRU team so that they let Quickly in without an upload to quantal? :)
<dpm> hahaha
<didrocks> dpm: like, if I prepare another fix, will they let us do the same? (you can do your small magic, trick?)
<dpm> didrocks, it was a critical bug, as no one could use 'submitubuntu' for the app showdown. mterry was really helpful and fixed it really quickly and uploaded it to precise-proposed. Then I added the testcase and modified the description to qualify for SRU, and asked the sru team to approve the -proposed upload. I probably made a mistake in following the SRU rules
<dpm> I can try :)
<didrocks> dpm: let's see ;)
<didrocks> dpm: I'll separate that in another bug report to make things clear
<didrocks> we can argue, "it's a one line fix, what can it break?" ;)
<dpm> famous last words?
<dpm> ok, I need to drive someone to the airport, I'll be back in ~40 min
<didrocks> dpm: yeah, famous last words :)
<didrocks> sure
<dpm> ok, bbl!
<didrocks> dpm-bbl: when you get back, I will appreciate some tests from you on quantal :)
<didrocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1082514/
<didrocks> tell me, if it works, I'll push that to -proposed immediatly :)
<dholbach> dpm, I hope I just found the last really weird bug (apps having the suggested package name of '0.1')
<dholbach> I'll re-run the whole thing again and hope it'll work - I'll take a break in the meantime
<dholbach> if it doesn't meet our expectations, I'll leave it for now
<dpm> dholbach, ok
<dpm> didrocks, I'm still on 12.04. Would it help if I test it there?
<dpm> didrocks, I'm getting this after applying the above patch to 12.04's quickly: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1082563/
<PaoloRotolo> Can I help you?
<dpm> PaoloRotolo, sure, we're trying to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/quickly/+bug/1021969, if you happen to be in Quantal and fancy applying that patch ^ and see if it works for you, that'd be helpful
<didrocks> back before shower :)
<didrocks> oupsss, my bad :)
<didrocks> let me fix that
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, uhm, I'm in Precise
<didrocks> dpm: add templatetools in front of CantUpdateFile please
<dpm> ok
<didrocks> templatetools.CantUpdateFile :)
<didrocks> dpm: keep me posted ;)
 * didrocks takes a shower, bbiab
<dpm> didrocks, it seems it failed: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1082569/
<didrocks> dpm: weird, it seems it applied it though
<didrocks> dpm: can you pastebin debian/control please?
<didrocks> sorry
<didrocks> debian/foo/DEBIAN/control
<dpm> sure
<dpm> didrocks, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1082574/
<dpm> ah, wait
<didrocks> there is no Build-deps line
<dpm> didrocks, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1082578/
<didrocks> waow
<didrocks> how is it possible?
<didrocks> dpm: I guess mterry's patch never worked, right?
<didrocks> it misses build-deps
<didrocks> in the previous version for SRU
<dpm> it did work with the stable p-d-e
<didrocks> dpm: that's weird, were you using the version from -proposed?
<didrocks> are you sure? I can clearly see what misses ;)
<didrocks> trunk worked because there is not the typo
<dpm> let me give you the versions
<didrocks> but the version in -proposed has this typo
<dpm> dpm@avenc:/tmp/foo$ apt-cache policy quickly python-distutils-extra
<dpm> quickly:
<dpm>   Instaŀlat: 12.04-0ubuntu3
<dpm>   Candidat:  12.04-0ubuntu3
<dpm>   Taula de versió:
<dpm>  *** 12.04-0ubuntu3 0
<didrocks> weird
<dpm>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-proposed/universe amd64 Packages
<dpm>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<dpm>      12.04-0ubuntu2 0
<didrocks> anyway, fixed
<dpm>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/universe amd64 Packages
<dpm>      12.04-0ubuntu1 0
<dpm>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/universe amd64 Packages
<dpm> python-distutils-extra:
<dpm>   Instaŀlat: 2.33-0ubuntu0.1
<dpm>   Candidat:  2.33-0ubuntu0.1
<dpm>   Taula de versió:
<dpm>  *** 2.33-0ubuntu0.1 0
<dpm>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-proposed/main amd64 Packages
<dpm>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<didrocks> dpm: can you try to reapply the patch?
<dpm>      2.32-2 0
<dpm>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<dpm> didrocks, sure, where's the new patch?
<didrocks> like, reinstall the ubuntu-template package from -proposed
<didrocks> (with --reinstall)
<didrocks> and then, I'll give you the patch
<dpm> ah, gotcha
<didrocks> dpm: sorry, I don't have a precise machine to test :/
<dpm> np
<dpm> didrocks, ok, reinstalled
<didrocks> dpm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1082592/
<didrocks> dpm: see the missing Build-depends in the diff?
<didrocks> for the first stanza
<didrocks> not sure how it could have worked without that
<dpm> didrocks, that is really weird - I wrote and verified the test case on https://bugs.launchpad.net/quickly/+bug/1018038
<dpm> anyway, let me apply the patch
<didrocks> dpm: are you sure you weren't using a trunk quickly? ;)
<didrocks> with the add_path
<didrocks> it will take this one
<didrocks> (trunk doesn't have this typo)
<dpm> no, I tend to use packages for everything
<dpm> so no quickly trunk
<didrocks> dpm: oh wait
<didrocks> dpm: there is an extra space
<didrocks> Build-Depends:
<didrocks> with 2 spaces
<didrocks> please remove one the 4 trimes
<didrocks> times*
<didrocks> I can redo the patch if you want :)
<dpm> no, don't worry, let me look at it
<dpm> didrocks, success! http://paste.ubuntu.com/1082598/ :-)
<didrocks> \o/
 * didrocks pushes
<didrocks> dpm: I have clearly no idea how the previous version worked TBH in -proposed
<dpm> no idea too, but it seems it worked for the app showdown submitters too
<didrocks> dpm: ok, it's waiting the SRU team to ack in -proposed
<dpm> cool, thanks!
 * didrocks is puzzled, maybe they updated first with something else and so it's silently skipped
<didrocks> anyway, when running I had a lot of ideas for Quickly
<didrocks> and make it entirely testable
<didrocks> I'll write that down after my shower :)
<dpm> cool :)
<dpm> I've got https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quickly/+bug/1021675 also queued up for either you or mterry, but it's not as important as the previous one, so it can wait
<didrocks> let me have a quick look
<didrocks> dpm: easy to fix, I can sneak that in the previous upload
<didrocks> dpm: you didn't ping anyone yet to get it approved, right?
<dpm> didrocks, that'd be cool, yeah. No, I haven't talked to anyone yet
<didrocks> but if so, you have to my guinea pig again as I don't have the needed setup :/
<dholbach> mhall119, dpm: I don't know why the apps-brancher does this, but at some stage it starts importing the same apps (from PPAs, I think) into different directories
<dholbach> ie.: "Successfully imported '/tmp/apps-brancher/tarballs/teatime/teatime-unity_12.06+bzr60~precise1.dsc' into '/home/appbot/production/apps-brancher/data/branches/tagplayer'."
<dholbach> and I couldn't figure out why
<dholbach> I'll give up and review stuff manually
<dholbach> ... after I grabbed a quick lunch
<dholbach> if you're bored, lp:apps-brancher should have the newest code :)
 * dpm puts on guinea pig's hat to help didrocks
<dpm> or should it be ears?
<dpm> dholbach, ok, let me finish with the quickly bugs testing and preparing the apps voting list first, and then I can see if I can help in any way
<didrocks> dpm: a hat is fine :)
 * didrocks wakes up his regexp foo
<didrocks> fixed :)
<didrocks> no need for guinea pig even
<didrocks> I tried manuallly an a file
<didrocks> on*
<didrocks> should be good
<didrocks> dpm: it's waiting unapproved in -proposed, completing the bug, you can ping someone if you want
<dpm> thanks didrocks!
<dholbach> back
<coolbhavi> dholbach, good noon
<dholbach> hi coolbhavi
<didrocks> dholbach: how many submission do you have to review guys?
<didrocks> hey coolbhavi
<dholbach> LOADS
<dholbach> 100+
<didrocks> waow, would you make some stats about the number of Quickly apps?
<didrocks> or can I build building those stats?
<didrocks> would be interesting to know :)
<coolbhavi> hey didrocks so we have our task cut out this week :)
<didrocks> coolbhavi: I truly believe you :)
<dholbach> didrocks, dpm, mhall119: I think I fixed the apps-brancher
<dholbach> what a mess :)
<dholbach> I cleared all the cache again and it's going through the queue
<didrocks> dholbach: what does the apps-brancher does? it downloads all the entries and project them in directories?
<dholbach> it's a bit more complicated
<dholbach> basically it just tries to put all the incoming submissions into a coherent form
<dholbach> it puts all of these crazy things into a bzr branch:
<dholbach>  - tarballs
<dholbach>  - source packages in tarballs
<dholbach>  - branches in feedback page comments
<dholbach>  - branches mentioned in uploaded text files
<dholbach>  - source packages from ppas mentioned in feedback page comments
<dholbach>  - source packages from ppas mentioned in uploaded text files
<dholbach> that's it
<dholbach> its output is here: http://appbot.holba.ch/log/log.txt and here: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-reviews
<dholbach> oh and runs pkgme if necessary
<dholbach> some of the imports were broken because it got confused by which import strategy it should follow
<dholbach> but I hope I fixed that now
<dholbach> and it pushes with --overwrite
<dholbach> so I hope we'll be fine once its done
<dholbach> didrocks, ^
<didrocks> dholbach: oh wow :)
<didrocks> you did get serious about it :)
<didrocks> the comments on an entry is done in a special web?
<dholbach> it'd be good if we just expected branches in myapps :)
<dholbach> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/350/ → "Feedback" tab → https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/350/feedback/
<didrocks> dholbach: so you prefer feedback inside a branch rather than in a web ui?
<didrocks> dholbach: does anybody develop myapps still?
<dholbach> yes, it's developed by the commercial apps team
<dholbach> it'd be good to just have one branch we have to worry about
<didrocks> yeah
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119: I set up http://pad.ubuntu.com/PHDShTbnFi
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119, coolbhavi, highvoltage: does http://pad.ubuntu.com/PHDShTbnFi look alright to you?
<coolbhavi> dholbach, seems good here... :) thanks dholbach
<dpm> looks good to me dholbach, I'd just add the exact steps how to do: 'get the source of a app showdown submission'
<dholbach> yes, that's just a little bit less clear right now as the apps brancher is still running
<coolbhavi> dpm, usually I have seen a source link or else I get it from a ppa if its there.. Please correct me if I'm wrong here
<mhall119> dholbach: what is putting packages into ppa:ubuntu-app-review-contributors/ppa?
<dholbach> mhall119, nothing, but arb-lint is there
<mhall119> ah, ok
<dholbach> I'll have a look at pictag
<mhall119> coolbhavi: wendar: stgraber: ajmitch: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AofbdH5hl5CbdGxXQVFVXy1BTTI3NUY4a0F2bGFZSlE#gid=0 is what I've been using to track submissions so far
<dholbach> didrocks, I just had a chat with an app submitter about his app and it seems like somewhere during his app development, the /opt changes in debian/rules were reverted: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/109545227/pictag_12.07.9_12.07.11.diff.gz
<dholbach> any idea what might have caused this?
<didrocks> dholbach: it's reverted if he doesn't use submitubuntu but just quickly share or quickly release
 * didrocks notes down and "/opt mode"
<dholbach> ok, so this might mean that we maybe run into other cases where this has happened
<didrocks> yeah, if people doesn't use the same command
<dholbach> ok, I'll bear that in mind for the reviews
<didrocks> dholbach: interesting case, I'm adding a note about a swith to keep it into /opt :)
<dholbach> I'll add it to the pad
<dholbach> added to http://pad.ubuntu.com/PHDShTbnFi
<dholbach> ciao PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> ciao dholbach :)
<dholbach> come stai?
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, bene ;)
<dholbach> didrocks, do we have an example of a good --extras debian/rules online somewhere?
<mhall119> dholbach: how does apps-brancher pick which package and version in a PPA to use?
<dholbach> the newest version and the package based on what's in myapps
<mhall119> dholbach: um, we might have a problem...
<mhall119> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1141/ is for 'webbar', but when I click the uploaded file, it's got info for gtkreddit
<dholbach> let me have a look
<dholbach> ah yes
<dholbach> it might be worth checking in with the CA team
<dholbach> it might be some overly aggressive caching
<dholbach> or a bug
<dholbach> or a problem of the submitter (too much copy/paste) :)
<dholbach> it seems like the apps-brancher finished, I'll have it have a go again and see what happens
<mhall119> dholbach: looks to be different submitters, so I'm thinking a bug in the upload
<dholbach> didrocks, did we decide what we do with .rtupdate files?
<dholbach> bah, barry and doko are still not around
<didrocks> dholbach: well, it's not really needed TBH, but I see no objection of keeping it for now
<dholbach> ^ ajmitch, highvoltage, stgraber, wendar, coolbhavi: we have a bit of a problem with .rtupdate files - I'd like to have your opinion
<dholbach> we have for example files like usr/share/python/runtime.d/protoborsa.rtupdate
<didrocks> and when the times come, we can see fixing that directly in dh_python
<dholbach> ...created by dh_python2 - it seems like they are only needed in case a new python is installed
<didrocks> it is, I made some more research this week-end
<didrocks> and it's the case
<dholbach> I filed a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-distutils-extra/+bug/1021207
<dholbach> ok, in that case I'll just write a small snippet to remove the file and make a note of it in the arb-lint warning
<dholbach> so we can fix them
<dholbach> and still get them into the software center
<didrocks> dholbach: why do you want to remove them?
<mhall119> dholbach: if you see another mismatch between submission app and uploaded file app, let me know and I'll file a bug against this
<mhall119> noodles says it's possible there's a race condition in the upload
<didrocks> it's making no more harm than a desktop file AFAIK :)
<dholbach> mhall119, cool
<mhall119> a second example should confirm that
<dholbach> didrocks, the TB was unhappy with files outside /opt
 * didrocks will get the /opt killed soon :)
<didrocks> it's really a hack
<didrocks> not supported
<didrocks> I told it from day 0
<dholbach> so I'd prefer to get the app in before having to go through another few weeks of discussion
<dholbach> didrocks, you're not alone
<didrocks> dholbach: I have strong args now :)
<dholbach> haha
<mhall119> didrocks: if you can kill /opt/, I'll buy you a beer at UDS
<mhall119> two even
<mhall119> and a nice beer, not the cheap ones
 * didrocks has 3 beers proposal today :)
<didrocks> I will get drunk at UDS :)
<highvoltage> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey highvoltage
<mhall119> dholbach: please check https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-app-review-contributors/ubuntu-app-reviews/adbassist
<mhall119> it seems to have code for a different project
<coolbhavi> dpm, I just copied you on a app submission mail query
<dholbach> mhall119, in a sec
<dholbach> just need to update arb-lint for the .rtupdate thing
<dholbach> I also updated http://pad.ubuntu.com/PHDShTbnFi
<coolbhavi> mhall119, right it shows tagplayer
<dholbach> mhall119, coolbhavi: adbassist fixed - please let me know when you should run into any of these
<coolbhavi> sure dholbach let me checkout
<dholbach> (or: check out the apps-brancher, read the readme file and ./retry https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/<nr>/) :-)
<mhall119> dholbach: thanks
 * dholbach will have a look at Slidewall
<mhall119> coolbhavi: PM me your email and I'll give you write access to the spreadsheet
<dpm> coolbhavi, replied, thanks!
<coolbhavi> thanks dpm!
<dholbach> I put another few small updates into http://pad.ubuntu.com/PHDShTbnFi
<dholbach> slidewall looks like it's ready :)
 * dholbach sent a vote mail to the ARB
 * dholbach has a look at lightread
<highvoltage> nice
<coolbhavi> highvoltage, do we still use XB-Screenshot-Url and other XB fields
<coolbhavi> ?
<dholbach> lightread is unfortunately not ready yet
 * dholbach has a look at miv
 * PaoloRotolo has a look at cuttlefish
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, arb-lint says that "the app might be too big to be reviewed by the ARB."
<dholbach> PaoloRotolo, how big is it?
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, It has 33 source  files and 3838 lines of code.
<PaoloRotolo> (arb-lint says this)
<PaoloRotolo> that*
<dholbach> maybe that's not too bad then :)
<dholbach> feel free to ignore what arb-lint says :)
<dholbach> miv is not ready either :/
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, ok,thanks :) Can we change 'copyright' now?
<dholbach> PaoloRotolo, it's not necessary
<dholbach> we talked about it a couple of days ago
<dholbach> have a look at http://pad.ubuntu.com/PHDShTbnFi - I tried to clarify the process for reviewing a bit
<dholbach> let me know if anything on there is not clear enough
 * dholbach has a look at "correct me"
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, I read your mail, and you have modified the copyright in Slidewall
<dholbach> PaoloRotolo, ah ok, yes - you're right
<dholbach> that was just a few wrong entries
<wendar> dholbach: what's that with the .rtupdate files?
<dholbach> not an update to DEP5
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, sure, thanks
<dholbach> wendar, they get created by dh_python2, seem to be only run (if at all) by the python{,3} maintainer scripts if an update to a new version happens - they are placed in usr/lib
<wendar> dholbach: we mostly don't use dh_python2
<wendar> dholbach: we don't actually use any of its features for arb apps
<wendar> dholbach: and, it does have a nasty habit of leaving files outside /opt
<dholbach> wendar, most of the current apps produced with quickly have it and the only files I found this time were these .rtupdate files
<wendar> dholbach: we can probably give those a pass for quickly this cycle
<wendar> dholbach: see if we can tweak quickly for next cycle
<dholbach> wendar, so you'd say we just ignore the existence of the usr/share/python/runtime.d/*.rtupdate files?
 * dholbach has a look at TickIt
<wendar> dholbach: yes, I think they fit the general category of files that currenly only work outside of /opt
<wendar> dholbach: which, we have a general exception for
<dholbach> ok, works for me
<dholbach> I'll update arb-lint to not complain about them
<wendar> dholbach: though, it's worth checking if they actually do work outside of opt
<wendar> keep the check in arb-lint though
<dholbach> yes, I'll just rephrase it to indicate that nothing needs to be changed
<PaoloRotolo> Ok, cuttlefish is ready for me :) I'm writing a mail
<wendar> or, can you make it skip the check on quickly apps?
<wendar> (do you have a way to tell in arb-lint if you're dealing with a quickly app?)
<dholbach> wendar, I'll test if there's a .quickly file
<dholbach> will let you know in a bit
<wendar> dholbach: sounds good
<dholbach> wendar, does http://pad.ubuntu.com/PHDShTbnFi roughly look OK to you for reviewing the app showdown apps?
<wendar> dholbach: ack, sorry, I don't have my Ubuntu SSO password here at work
<dholbach> hang on
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1083017/
<wendar> dholbach: that looks good
<dholbach> sweet
<dholbach> thanks
<wendar> dholbach: maybe a little more explicit that arb-lint errors, or missing the guidelines listed are reasons to hold or fix the package?
<wendar> dholbach: and then, include instructions on how to submit the app for vote
<didrocks> wendar: hey ;)
<wendar> dholbach: (no more complicated than sending an email to the app-review-board mailing list)
<dholbach> wendar, yes, I guess that's what we're currently in the process of figuring out: what constitutes a "no go", what can be fixed easily in a separate branch and put to vote, etc
<wendar> didrocks: hiya!
<dholbach> I just started putting the instructions together a while ago
<didrocks> wendar: I plan doing some Quickly hangouts next week (once the review is near the end) on a big refactoring and focus change. I want the ARB to be onboard with this, will you want to join?
<didrocks> would*
<wendar> dholbach: they look great, thanks!
<dholbach> wendar, I changed arb-lint to stop complaining about .rtupdate files originating from quickly apps
<wendar> dholbach: if we're not sure yet what's a holdable issue, could the ARB board offer to be available on IRC to answer questions from the arb-contributors?
<dholbach> sure, everybody who reviews these apps is currently in here, so I guess you'll be pinged :)
<wendar> didrocks: next week is OSCON, so my schedule may be a little tricky
<wendar> didrocks: but, if I know the times in advance, I can plan to find a quiet room for the hangout
<didrocks> wendar: hum ok, would you want to send an email? (or maybe we'll be able to do other hangouts later on)
<didrocks> wendar: let's try that :)
<didrocks> I plan to have 3/4 ones
<wendar> didrocks: (as long as it's not right during my talk :)
<didrocks> the first one being the ARB
<didrocks> wendar: let's try to be reasonable :)
<wendar> didrocks: that sounds cool
<wendar> dholbach: hopefully, we can convert any questions into a helpful wiki page, so future arb-contributors have an easier startup
<dholbach> agreed
<wendar> dholbach: oh, and feel free to put your instructions up on the wiki in the AppReviewBoard/Review/... space
<dholbach> sure, once they've settled down a bit :)
<wendar> dholbach: yup, whenever you're comfortable posting them
<dholbach> will do
 * dholbach has a look at indicator-odometer
<dpm> it seems Facebook has now been open-sourced and moved development to Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/facebook :-)
<dholbach> indicator-odometer is not ready yet :/
 * dholbach has a look at liberedit
<dholbach> crêpe suzette - this is an interesting build failure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1083044/
<dholbach> didrocks, ^
 * didrocks wants crêpe :)
<didrocks> dholbach: shouldn't it be rather Gtk.TreeStore.new(str, str)
<didrocks> ?
<dholbach> didrocks, I don't know - but I can ask the submitter - I was just surprised than any of this would happen during the build
<didrocks> dholbach: oh, this can happens, because during the build, python-distutils-extra has to import the modules
<didrocks> to detect the dependencies
<stgraber> dholbach: for slidewall: No name for the copyright holder? Why is there multiple entries in debian/changelog? Pretty bad English in short-description/description. debian/compat and debian/control don't seem to agree on the debhelper version.
<didrocks> so some code can run if they want code running on import
<didrocks> (which is a bad practice)
<dholbach> stgraber, multiple entries because of quickly, ppas, etc - sorry - I'll fix it
<dholbach> looks like it will be harder to get any of the apps in - I'll see which kinds of checks I can put into arb-lint
<dpm> man it's now the 4th app I review for voting that has the participation details containing data from another app...
<stgraber> :)
<dholbach> didrocks, can we have something which forces quickly users to enter their name and email address? :)
<didrocks> dholbach: well, it's forcing to use launchpad :)
<didrocks> and it has the email address then
<dholbach> some had their real name missing in debian/changelog, etc
<didrocks> why? people are not providing them publically on lp neither in the submission?
<dholbach> but maybe they were corner cases
<didrocks> it should use as DEBEMAIL the name they put
<didrocks> for quickly :)
<didrocks> (and launchpad ;))
<dholbach> ok, I'll keep an eye out to see if there's more cases
<dholbach> stgraber, updated the branch
 * dholbach has a look at Qtiko
<stgraber> W: slidewall source: unused-build-dependency-on-cdbs
<dholbach> stgraber, fixed
<stgraber> W: slidewall source: ancient-standards-version 3.8.3 (current is 3.9.3)
<stgraber> dholbach: ^
<stgraber> dholbach: similar to what I said to Paolo by e-mail, you also bundle a python/runtime.d directory in the binary package, the directory is empty but it still shouldn't be there
<stgraber> the rest, AFAICT looks good
<stgraber> (haven't run it, just checked pre/post build)
<dholbach> stgraber, I just talked to wendar and she said that it'd be fine to leave it in there
<dholbach> and fixed the standards-version too
<stgraber> dholbach: so, I'm not against allowing the .rtupdate files as they are indeed useful in case of a python upgrade, but I'm clearly against shipping an empty directory
<dholbach> ok, I'll put the file back
<stgraber> so you either ship it or remove it completely, but the current situation in both your packaging and Paolo is somewhere in the middle (letting dh create /usr/share/python/runtime.d/ but removing its content)
<dholbach> fixed
<stgraber> dholbach: +1ed
<dholbach> yeeehaw
<dholbach> thanks a bunch
<stgraber> dholbach: is that quicky generating broken packaging? I notice a lot of similarities between your packaging and Paolo's
<dholbach> stgraber, some folks might have used older versions of quickly/p-d-e
<dholbach> some fixes are still in -proposed, etc
<dholbach> this app showdown was/is going to be a stress test for a lot of pieces in the puzzle :)
<dholbach> mhall119, dpm: I updated http://pad.ubuntu.com/PHDShTbnFi as far as I could and sent a couple of reviews in
<dholbach> I'll have a quick stab at trying to fix some of the bugs in arb-lint
<dholbach> but then will soon go to grab dinner and call it a day
<mhall119> dholbach: didrocks: did you guys see we got an AppArmour GUI as one of the submissions?
<dholbach> nice
<didrocks> mhall119: oh, I didn't! really really nice indeed :)
<mhall119> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1222/
<dpm> dholbach, ok
<dpm> mhall119, I saw that one too, I thought it was pretty cool!
<dholbach> can somebody add http://pad.ubuntu.com/PHDShTbnFi for the app showdown review dance to the /topic?
<dholbach> ... please ... :)
 * dholbach has a look at pictag again
<dpm> mhall119, the PPA column is now complete on the spreadsheet, so it should be ready for csv export. How are you getting on with the script?
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> time to call it a day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<mhall119> dpm: in progress, using a bunch of dholbach's code
<mhall119> bye dholbach
<dpm> mhall119, cool, thanks. So do you think it might work and might be a good way to install the PPAs?
<dpm> well, the packages from ppas, I mean
<dholbach> :)
<dpm> btw, we've got nearly 140 apps for the contest!
<mhall119> dpm: yeah, once I get the info I can make a script to do whatever we want
<dpm> great
<mhall119> 143 known apps, 130 submitted
<mhall119> FYI, we're having some problems with the uploaded file links: https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-portal/+bug/1022697
<ajmitch> so looking at the queue now, we don't get to sleep this week, I guess
<stgraber> ajmitch: and for the next year or so ;)
<wendar> ajmitch: it's pretty intense
<wendar> ajmitch: I'd say the only way it's going to happen is if the arb-contributors handle it
<wendar> ajmitch: and also, that we (ARB board) should prioritize older apps, and apps that aren't part of the showdown
<ajmitch> we still nee to have time to review & vote everything that comes through
<wendar> ajmitch: dholbach has got a good handle on the showdown, and I suspect could bring some work hours to bear on them
<ajmitch> right, he's done a lot for organising that
<wendar> ajmitch: true, but in theory they'll be lighter reviews, since they're (all?) quickly apps, and have already been arb-linted
<ajmitch> we're still the only people who can approve & upload :)
<wendar> ajmitch: and, if we find an issue, we can flag it and let the arb-contributors know to hold all apps that have that problem
<wendar> ajmitch: it's adaptive pre-filtering on what we see :)
<stgraber> yeah, so far I caused 3 fixes in arb-lint today ;)
<wendar> ajmitch: still, agreed, I don't know how we're going to manage it
<stgraber> I'll have to find new things to be picky about ;)
<wendar> ajmitch: and I'm pretty much out of commission until my talk at OSCON next week
<ajmitch> this app showdown has certainly found a few interesting bugs in quickly & related bits
<ajmitch> wendar: fair enough :)
<wendar> ajmitch: though, after the talk, I've got nothing else but astrophysics on my plate :)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> that sounds fun
<wendar> (in non-work hours, anyway)
<wendar> it is fun :)
 * ajmitch has nothing except helping organise a conference - that doesn't take much time, right? :)
<wendar> ha, ha, famous last words :)
<wendar> which conference?
<ajmitch> kiwi pycon
<wendar> sweet!
<mhall119> wendar: ajmitch: can you guys change "Suggested package name" in MyApps?
<mhall119> or is that only for the submitter?
<wendar> mhall119: we can't change suggested package name, but we set the actual released package name
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> w 61
<ajmitch> mhall119: running into issues with odd data being submitted?
<mhall119> ajmitch: just people either not grokking the purpose of the field, or it just not matching the name of the package in their PPA
 * ajmitch did see some submissions where they put their own name in the application name field
#ubuntu-arb 2012-07-10
<coolbhavi> jono: hi how are you?
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning dpm
<dpm> hey PaoloRotolo, good morning :)
<coolbhavi> hi dpm good morning!
<PaoloRotolo> hi coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> dpm: I am curious to get my hands on voting :)
<dpm> hi coolbhavi, I'm still working on the final list, it should be ready by today
<coolbhavi> ok dpm :) hi PaoloRotolo gm!!
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning dholbach
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> ciao PaoloRotolo
<coolbhavi> good morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey coolbhavi
<PaoloRotolo> I'm fixing the cuttlefish's issues
 * dholbach has a look at flashgen
<dholbach> can somebody please add http://pad.ubuntu.com/PHDShTbnFi to the topic instead of the apps sprint
<dholbach> flashgen is up for vote!
 * dholbach has a look at Number Tic-Tac-Toe
 * dholbach has a look at Sprite Creator
 * dholbach has a look at Cuckoo Alarm
<dholbach> salut didrocks
<dholbach> comment ça va? qu'est-ce qui ce passe en France?
<didrocks> guten morgen dholbach. Nothing special, it will rain soon so I'll try to hurry to do some exercice outside. Everything is fine otherwise :)
<didrocks> dholbach: and for you, what's up in Germany?
<dholbach> app reviews
<dholbach> app reviews
<dholbach> app reviews
<dholbach> app reviews
<dholbach> app reviews
<dholbach> and Cuckoo Alarm is up for vote!
 * dholbach has a look at Monxcleyr Soundboard
<dholbach> and Monxcleyr Soundboard is ready for votes
<ajmitch> dholbach: hi, sorry I've been absent but I'll get time to look over some apps & vote tomorrow night
<PaoloRotolo> ok, you have a new mail ;)
<dholbach> great, thanks ajmitch
 * dholbach has a look at XKCD Browser
 * dholbach has a look at minicast
<dholbach> hello bhavani_
<bhavani_> hey dholbach :) oops I just realised I hadnt logged out of office
<dholbach> hum, is the archive slow for anyone else too?
<bhavani_> dholbach, my internet speed here always hovers around 50kbps download rate.. so not much difference here
<dholbach> ok, I'll shut up then :-P
<dholbach> how's India? :)
<bhavani_> dholbach, its cool here and weather is great :) and germany?
<dholbach> Berlin is not as warm as Bangalore, but still great weather :)
<bhavani_> the temperatures here are around 24 25 C and it never goes beyond 33 C on avg through the year
<bhavani_> dholbach, when trying to build pictag from  source I get: if [ -d debian/pictag/opt/extras.ubuntu.com/pictag/share/glib-2.0/schemas ]; then glib-compile-schemas debian/pictag/opt/extras.ubuntu.com/pictag/share/glib-2.0/schemas; fi
<bhavani_> /bin/sh: 1: glib-compile-schemas: not found
<dholbach> bhavani_, add libglib2.0-bin as a build dependency
 * dholbach has a look at eater
<bhavani_> dholbach, ok thanks! I just pulled out your latest branch.. Thanks again!
<bhavani_> dholbach, builds flawless I am installing and running now
<dholbach> alright, I'll go for lunch now
<dholbach> see you in a bit and for more reviews later on :)
<bhavani_> dholbach, enjoy +1 on pictag here
<bhavani_> :)
<dholbach> awesome
 * bhavani_ is downloading cuckoo
<bhavani_> dholbach, the longest package description I have seen in quite some time phew!
<bhavani_> btw I found a typo here I guess: Cuckoo utilizes the powerful
<bhavani_>  GStreamer media framework to play the your media files.
<bhavani_> dholbach, cuckoo builds installs fine here +1 except that long description :)
<stgraber> dholbach: for flashgen, only "issue" I found is that /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/flashgen/flashgen_lib/edict.py shouldn't have a shebang as it's not an executable script (just meant to be imported)
<stgraber> dholbach: not sure if that's within the scope of arb-lint, but you may want to ask submitters to run pyflakes on their code, it's a bit of a disaster so far ;)
<dpm> wow, you guys are on a voting roll, good work everyone!
<stgraber> I'm more complaining about issues than voting really, but yeah, doing some reviews
<dpm> :)
<stgraber> right, even ARB for now, that's all the [vote] entries processed
<stgraber> didrocks: indicator.py, is that quickly generating it?
<didrocks> stgraber: the default is, whith add quickly indicator
<didrocks> quickly add indicator
<stgraber> didrocks: if so, the template should be changed to remove the shebang as that's not an executable script, causes lintian to complain...
<didrocks> then, anyone can rewrite it :)
 * didrocks looks at the template
<stgraber> AFAICT it's meant to be imported, not executed
<didrocks> stgraber: indeed, it contains it, please file a bug
<didrocks> and it only need an impotr
<didrocks> import*
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<bhavani_> hi PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> hi bhavani_
<stgraber> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/quickly/+bug/1023000
<didrocks> stgraber: excellent, thanks! Will process with all the Quickly feedback when I get time :)
<bhavani_> stgraber, yes running pyflakes on arb apps is a heartbreak to see a page full of warnings
<dholbach> didrocks, does quickly/p-d-e put a shebang line into indicator.py?
<dholbach> "/opt/extras.ubuntu.com/cuckoo/cuckoo/indicator.py shouldn't have a
<dholbach> shebang as it's not an executable script (just meant to be imported)"
<stgraber> dholbach: see above discussion :)
<dholbach> ah yes
<dholbach> awesome
<stgraber> didrocks: do you currently run any pre-build test in quickly? could you have it run pyflakes? so far most of the submissions are a bit of a disaster in that regards (unsused imports, unused variables, unused functions, ...)
<didrocks> stgraber: well, do you really care about that? I think the whole goal of this is to make development easier, not to force coding style or particular quality
<didrocks> there is nothing force on build, we can think of a quickly quality
<didrocks> which can run that
<didrocks> but pyflakes doesn't support python3 yet
<stgraber> didrocks: quickly quality would be good. pyflakes is confused with mixed python2/python3 but on pure python3 it doesn't fail too badly, we're still using it against update-manager/ubiquity/... since our python3 port
<didrocks> stgraber: it doesn't fail but doesn't particular work either :)
<didrocks> like all the new syntax is unknown to it
<didrocks> stgraber: I agree on inner product
<didrocks> not sure for external, like "forcing" doesn't sound good to me
<stgraber> pyflakes doesn't enforce much coding style and is good at spotting obvious mistakes (missing imports, using undefined variables, ...) and everything it spots is usually pretty trivial to fix
<didrocks> right, but I mean, doing that as a prebuilt would mean enforcing :)
<stgraber> not really
<stgraber> you could do it like lintian in debuild, run it, print the output but not fail
<stgraber> that's enough to make the developer feel bad without pissing him off ;)
<dholbach> it'd be nice if we would distinguish between "SUPER GRAVE PROBLEM" and "some nitpicking"
<stgraber> in ubiquity we have an exlusion list, listing a list of pyflakes warnings we ignore (we can also do per-file ignore)
<highvoltage> dholbach: what would you like to distinguish? it sounds like a distinction already.
<stgraber> currently only used for a single file where we import a module but don't use it, on purpose (as importing that module loads a custom gobject module that's then used later in that function though a gi call)
<dholbach> things like "unnecessary import of module X" should be visibly marked as "some nitpicking" and not like it was something we'd block a review on
 * highvoltage catches up with scrollback properly and gets more context
<dholbach> or a superfluous shebang line
<highvoltage> so basically, the policy should have "requirements" and "recommends".
<dholbach> but sure, the less a lint tool has to complain about, the better
<stgraber> dholbach: well, the shebang one was spotted by lintian. The extra imports I'd consider as strong recommendation of fixing as they'll lead to unnecessary dependencies
 * dholbach nods
<stgraber> so yeah, I won't -1 an app because the code is full of useless variables/functions/import, but the fact that pyflakes shows me a screen full of output makes it harder for me to review the code and a lot more likely for me to say "can't review in less than 2 hours => kthxbye rejected"
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> now I get this:
<dholbach> setup.py: cannot connect to X server
<dholbach> dh_auto_build: python setup.py build --force returned exit code 1
<stgraber> sounds like someone is importing Gtk/Gdk/... outside of a class
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> pictag has +3! YEEHAW!
<dholbach> flashgen has +3 too!
<highvoltage> is the trello list up to date? can I trust it and mark my whole arb submission list as read?
<stgraber> dholbach: yeah, we have 3 items pending upload
<dholbach> highvoltage, some might have responded already, so they might have to be moved back
<highvoltage> dholbach: what template do people use to create these packages? I know there's a bug in dh_make about it, but if we provide some other template then I think it would be nice if we change the dep5 link to the copyright-format-1 link
<highvoltage> (sorry I guess that borders on nitpicking :p)
<highvoltage> (but I like having nice things)
<dholbach> highvoltage, some use differing versions of quickly, others use dh-make I guess, some do it manually
<dholbach> but the vast majority use quickly
<dholbach> it'd be great if we would not block on stuff like DEP5
<dholbach> getting through all the apps is a lot of work already :)
<highvoltage> dholbach: yep, not blocking on it
<stgraber> as long as the link is valid I'm not going to block on it, if the link is invalid, then I'll certainly block
<stgraber> cuttlefish joins the ready-for-upload list
<dholbach> can somebody put http://pad.ubuntu.com/PHDShTbnFi into the topic instead of the AppsSprint?
<dholbach> yeehaw
<highvoltage> stgraber: heh, except that you didn't :)
<highvoltage> stgraber: cuttlefish links to http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/dep/web/deps/dep5.mdwn?view=co&revision=135
<highvoltage> (or more explicitely, http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/dep/web/deps/dep5.mdwn?op=file&rev=135)
<stgraber> gah...
<highvoltage> I would rather suggest removing the Format: field completely for this package
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, hi :) Uhm, how I can update "trello"?
<PaoloRotolo> I've read this page http://pad.ubuntu.com/PHDShTbnFi
<highvoltage> (since I doubt it's a valid dep5/cf1 file to begin with)
<stgraber> right, they're all wrong... let me drop all my +1 for now, waiting for these to be fixed
<PaoloRotolo> highvoltage, ok, thanks. I'm removing it.
<highvoltage> thanks PaoloRotolo, you rock.
<PaoloRotolo> :D
<highvoltage> PaoloRotolo: we might have to get some concensus on that, I'm not sure if stgraber and others will specifically want a machine readable copyright file, but I don't think it's essential for ARB apps at the moment
<highvoltage> PaoloRotolo: I think it's better to not claim that it's machine readable when it isn't, though
<stgraber> highvoltage: debian/copyright needs to be valid for me to upload it, it's the one file I'm the most picky about. If it's not DEP5, then don't make it look like it's.
<highvoltage> (and sorry if that sentence was hard to parse, but I think you'll get it :p)
<highvoltage> stgraber: yes that's basically what I meant
<PaoloRotolo> highvoltage, ok, you're right :)
<highvoltage> stgraber: but does it /have/ to be dep5/cf1 for you to approve it?
<stgraber> now, as I'm comparing with licensecheck, if it's not DEP5, I can't automatically confirm that the package is ok, which is making it more of a pain to review
<highvoltage> stgraber: that's not currently a hard requirement elsewhere in Ubuntu as far as I'm aware, so it seems a bit harsh
<stgraber> highvoltage: for me to review the package, considering the amount we have in the queue, yes
<highvoltage> stgraber: fair enough.
<stgraber> I won't -1 if it's not a valid dep5, but I won't vote either
<PaoloRotolo> stgraber, done :)  https://code.launchpad.net/~paolorotolo/ubuntu-app-reviews/cuttlefish
<dholbach> can somebody please update the topic?
<dholbach> ie http://pad.ubuntu.com/PHDShTbnFi instead of the AppsSprint link
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, BTW, how I can update "trello" :)?
 * dholbach has a look at UberWriter
<dholbach> PaoloRotolo, invited you, you should have an email
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, yes, thanks a lot, you're awesome :D
<dholbach> YOU are! :)
 * highvoltage has insufficient rights to change topic
<stgraber> PaoloRotolo: +1ed, thanks
<PaoloRotolo> stgraber, thanks you :)
<stgraber> btw, "config-edit -application dpkg-copyright -ui none" is pretty useful to check the validity of debian/copyright
<dholbach> didrocks, this could all be so easy if quickly didn't have all these bugs :-P
<dholbach> PaoloRotolo, feel free to go wild on the DEP5
<dholbach> it seems the ARB wants these changes
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, ok :D
<didrocks> dholbach: well, most of the bugs are new requirements/extensions without any maintenance on Quickly
<didrocks> like if this /opt thing wasn't mandated, which Quickly has never been designed for, there would be no bug :p
<dholbach> didrocks, yeah yeah, try to talk your way out of it :-P
 * dholbach hugs didrocks
<didrocks> tsss :p
<mhall119> dholbach: are we fixing arb-lint warnings, or just errors?
 * didrocks hugs dholbach
<mhall119> also, the .rtupdate file, is that being allowed to live outside of /opt/?
<dholbach> mhall119, where did you install arb-lint from?
<dholbach> I pushed it to  ppa:ubuntu-app-review-contributors/ppa  now with a change for .rtupdate
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, the apps on trello are automatically created?
<dholbach> PaoloRotolo, no, you might have to create them if they're not there
<mhall119> dholbach: upgraded, thanks
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, ok. So, I'm going to create on trello the new submissions.
<dholbach> PaoloRotolo, I just did it for the ones I reviewed - so whenever I had a look I moved it to the Trello
<dholbach> might be easier
<dholbach> stgraber, debian/copyright was written by an older python-distutils-extra
<dholbach> it will mean having to fix this in almost ALL submissions
<mhall119> dholbach: should Build-Depends be using debhelper >= 8?
<dholbach> mhall119, yes, it should match debian/compat
<dholbach> another bug of p-d-e/quickly
<PaoloRotolo> ok, I must go now. See you later :)
<dholbach> if there's a cdbs build-dep you can remove it too if it's not used in debian/rules
<mhall119> dholbach: yup, arb-lint caught that one
<dholbach> cool
<mhall119> lintian complained about the debhelper version
<highvoltage> 11:52 < dholbach> it seems the ARB wants these changes
<highvoltage> dholbach: why wouldn't we?
<dholbach> because it is caused by an old version of python-distutils-extra
<dholbach> so we will have to fix this in almost all the submissions
<dholbach> it creates a lot of work and going through the queue already is a lot of work
<highvoltage> indeed, it's only stgraber so far that requires it for a +1, and at least he doesn't -1 on it.
<highvoltage> I just don't want it to lie.
<highvoltage> (ideally)
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> didrocks, do you know how I can fix this?
<dholbach> setup.py: cannot connect to X server
<dholbach> dh_auto_build: python setup.py build --force returned exit code 1
<mhall119> dholbach: ok, I'm reviewing unity-launcher-toggle in MyApps
<dholbach> cool
<mhall119> which button at the bottom do I click to send it for a vote?
<dholbach> I just wrote an email
<didrocks> dholbach: hum, you are getting that when?
<mhall119> ok, so you didn't leave a review on the entry in MyApps?
<dholbach> didrocks, trying to build it
<didrocks> dholbach: inside your session?
<didrocks> or in a pbuilder?
<dholbach> mhall119, I did send it via "needs info" and then sent an email to the ARB
<mhall119> ok
<dholbach> theoretically that's a bit confusing but it got the mail out and off the main queue
<dholbach> didrocks, in my session ,yes
<didrocks> dholbach: can you pastebin the setup.py?
<dholbach> sure
<didrocks> it seems it's trying to do weird thing
<didrocks> things*
<dholbach> didrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1084736/
<dholbach> mhall119, good work
<mhall119> \o/
<dholbach> mhall119, I put something like "Thanks a lot for your submission. This is a review for inclusion into the Ubuntu Software Center." at the top of my review to make it clear that this is not coming from a judge
<mhall119> only took me, what 30 minutes?
<dholbach> but I guess it's clear enough already
 * dholbach hugs mhall119
<mhall119> dholbach: ah, good idea, I'll include that from now on
<dholbach> didrocks, I can put up the whole branch if you want
<didrocks> dholbach: sorry, got into some unity things
<didrocks> looking
<dholbach> lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-app-reviews/monxcleyr-soundboard
<didrocks> nothing special at first sight
<didrocks> looking at the branch
<dholbach> mhall119, oh, and I recently started CCing the app author on the vote mail as well
<dholbach> let me document that in the pad a bit more clearly
<didrocks> dholbach: no issue here with bzr bd
<dholbach> this has been a learning experience :)
<dholbach> didrocks, hum
<dholbach> weird
<dholbach> I run 'bzr bd' and get
<dholbach> setup.py: cannot connect to X server
<dholbach> dh_auto_build: python setup.py build --force returned exit code 1
<didrocks> dholbach: my computer is better than yours :p
<dholbach> obviously
<didrocks> hum, what can make that happens?
<dholbach> let me try in pbuilder
<didrocks> even emptying the DISPLAY variable
<didrocks> works fine
<didrocks> not sure why it tries to connect something to X for you
<didrocks> debian/rules doesn't do anything special
<didrocks> zomg, all this /opt stuff is really aweful when reading it
<didrocks> dholbach: my only bet is that something is running the tests for you under fakeroot
<highvoltage> dholbach: do you know if hivemind and cooking lens still require voting?
<dholbach> didrocks, so autoinstall runs "python setup.py build --force ", right?
<dholbach> didrocks, if you run it manually does it start the app for you?
<dholbach> highvoltage, IIRC cooking lens requires a fix to get all the translations to /opt
<dholbach> I would need to look into my mails to see where things stand there
<dholbach> didrocks, sorry, when I said "autoinstall" I meant dh_auto_build
<dholbach> in pbuilder it builds fine
 * highvoltage has arb email folder down from 254 emails to 8 that needs attention (that feels better)
<mhall119> dholbach: I'm not seeing an ubuntu-app-reviews branch for https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1106/
<didrocks> dholbach: no, it doesn't run the app for me :/
<dholbach> mhall119, let me retry it
<didrocks> dholbach: I'm wondering if you have a build-dep triggering a behavior where the tests are running
<dholbach> mhall119, Suggested package name "C:\fakepath\centric" :-(
<dholbach> let me go and fix it
<dholbach> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<mhall119> dholbach: others that had it got put into branches called cfakepath<name>
<mhall119> but not centric
<dholbach> mhall119, lp:~ubuntu-app-review-contributors/ubuntu-app-reviews/cfakepathcentric
<dholbach> didrocks, HA!
<mhall119> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> didrocks, try installing all the dependencies of the package, then test-build it again :-)
<dholbach> mhall119, work around was: find upstream branch, add it as a comment on the apps' feedback page, in apps-brancher run ./retry http://<app-link>
<mhall119> dholbach: is libglib2.0-bin required for all quickly-derived apps?
<dholbach> mhall119, no, not for all, only the ones which do something with glib-compile-schemas
<dholbach> might be worth having arb-lint check it
<dholbach> I'll file a bug and see if I get to it today
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/arb-lint/+bug/1023052
<mhall119> dholbach: if it's not packaged for /opt/ what should I do with it?
<dholbach> mhall119, I usually fix all the other bits and tell the app author to resubmit it using 'quickly submitubuntu'
<mhall119> nvm, I see it at the bottom of the etherpad, tanks
<mhall119> will running submitubuntu over-write everything I just fixed?
<dholbach> it might overwrite some of it, but I guess they could take some of the bits from your branch then
<dholbach> hm
 * dholbach has a look at Convertik
<dholbach> LOL!!!!
<dholbach> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: some-other-package
<dholbach> very funny
<dholbach> haha
<mhall119> dholbach: E: These files are outside opt/extras.ubuntu.com/download-monitor and shouldn't be: - etc/apport/crashdb.conf.d/download-monitor-crashdb.conf
<dholbach> ah yes, hang on
<dholbach> I fixed this in some app today - let me see if I can find it somewhere
<dholbach> mhall119, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-app-reviews/cuckoo/revision/59
<dholbach> I'll update it in arb-lint
<dholbach> I solved it better in cuckoo than in the other example
<dholbach> ok, Convertik is a no-go
<mhall119> dholbach: that did it,thanks
 * dholbach has a look at Pictoric
<dholbach> a shame, it's not ready yet
<dholbach> ok, tickit is still not ready
 * dholbach has a look at WikiTron
<dholbach> not ready either :/
<dholbach> LOL
<dholbach> I tried out one of those desktop background changer apps
<dholbach> and it set a picture of when I got a ticket for overspeeding
<dholbach> hahahaha
<dholbach> what a funny surprise :)
<mhall119> lol
<dholbach> I totally forgot that it was still running and hadn't looked at the desktop for a while :)
 * dholbach has a look at Ivolution
 * dholbach has a look at rapit-get
<dholbach> not ready either
 * dholbach has a look at Ubuntu Application Manager
<mhall119> highvoltage: thanks for the quick votes :)
 * mhall119 breaks for lunch
<dholbach> mhall119, enjoy
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<dholbach> happy reviewing!
<highvoltage> mhall119: I'm at debconf without purpose or direction for today so I can deal well with incomming stuff :)
<mhall119> highvoltage: nice, can you be at debconf every day?
<highvoltage> mhall119: lol
<mhall119> highvoltage: are you adding your -1 feedback to the MyApps entry?
<mhall119> also, doesn't http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-app-reviews/gr8s/view/head:/debian/copyright cover the .pot file, even if it has a generic copyright header?
<highvoltage> mhall119: indeed. I still don't like the idea of vague/incomplete/confusing/incorrect copyright headers. If it's an absolute pain to fix then I guess we could let it slide.
<highvoltage> mhall119: (back in a few moments)
<mhall119> it's not an absolute pain to fix it once, but with the number of submissions we have to process little things will add up fast
<asomething> Hi all. Jumping in and trying to do some reviews here. Should I assume the extras has the same policy as the official archives re:embedded libraries? myagenda seems to have an embedded copy of Sqlite...
<asomething> and can I tell the author that he can still push a fix for that even though it's past the deadline?
<mhall119> asomething: as long as the change (a) doesn't change the functionality of the app and (b) is necessary to meed the packaging requirements, we will allow the change after the deadline
<mhall119> but we have to make sure it doesn't give the author any unfair advantage over other contestants
<mhall119> highvoltage: back yet?
<asomething> was there ever a decision on rtupdate files?
<mhall119> asomething: they are allowed, IIUC
<asomething> mhall119, thanks. makes sense to me, but arb-lint still complains
<mhall119> asomething: apt-get update and apt-get install arb-lint
<mhall119> the latest version doesn't complain anymore
<asomething> cool
<highvoltage> mhall119: am now, so yes, it didn't actually occur to me at the time to comment on the myapps pages, I'll add it as feedback (and not an actual -1 on there)
<mhall119> highvoltage: how do you specify public domain in debian/copyright?
<mhall119> pyengish has some files GPLv3 and some public domain
<mhall119> but debian/copyright says all are GPLv3
<mhall119> highvoltage: also, can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-app-review-contributors/ubuntu-app-reviews/pymi ?  They're doing something odd with their python files, installing them into /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/pymi/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/
<mhall119> but I don't know if that's an easy change to a build file or not
<asomething> mhall119, from http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/copyright-format/1.0/  "When the License field in a paragraph has the short name public-domain, the remaining lines of the field must explain exactly what exemption the corresponding files for that paragraph have from default copyright restrictions." I usually take that to mean a verbatim copy of the text declaring something to be public domain
<highvoltage> mhall119: from what I unders.... (ah asomething just pasted the exact same link and paragraph I wanted to :) )
<asomething> ;-)
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> so should I tell the developer to fix the file according to the debian spec, or just fix it myself?
<mhall119> the header used is just:
<mhall119> ### BEGIN LICENSE
<mhall119> # This file is in the public domain
<mhall119> ### END LICENSE
<mhall119> for everything but ./pyenglish/*.py
<highvoltage> mhall119: you can fix it yourself
<highvoltage> mhall119: I just suggest telling them that you've done so
<mhall119> highvoltage: is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1085098/ the correct format if the files are http://paste.ubuntu.com/1085072/ ?
<asomething> mhall119, looks right to me. I usually put the full GPL header though
<mhall119> asomething: that much was already there, from quickly
<asomething> hmm... how about apport files outside of opt/? I've got one with  etc/apport/crashdb.conf.d/cookety-app-crashdb.conf
<mhall119> asomething: dholbach had a fix for that, let me find it
<mhall119> dang it, bazaar.lp.net is throwing 503's
<mhall119> asomething: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1085116/ was the fix for the crashdb stuff I made to winconn
<asomething> mhall119, thanks!
<mhall119> you should be able to copy/paste it then s/winconn/<your_app>/
<mhall119> highvoltage: do we need to fix depends-on-essential-package-without-using-version depends
<highvoltage> mhall119: which package?
<mhall119> sbk is the app, it depends on stuff like bash, tar, etc
<mhall119> highvoltage: also I don't know what needlessly-depends-on-awk means
<mhall119> if it calls awk, why shouldn't it depend on it?
<highvoltage> mhall119: I would think so, but I doubt something like that would be a problem for an extras app
<mhall119> switching it to depend on gawk makes Lintian happy
<george_e> I heard that some assistance is needed for reviewing applications.
<george_e> Since I have an application currently pending review, I also tried running 'arb-lint' on my application and received a warning and an error.
<george_e> http://dpaste.com/769241/
<george_e> The error (regarding files not in /opt) really can't be avoided... because of the way the application integrates into the operating system (Nautilus in particular), it is a requirement that those files be in those locations.
<george_e> (Especially the manpage.)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-07-11
<george_e> Does anyone know if either of these issues will be a problem?
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning
<PaoloRotolo> Hi popey
<popey> hello PaoloRotolo
<dholbach> good morning
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, Good morning!
<dholbach> ciao PaoloRotolo
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> morgen dholbach
<PaoloRotolo> hi dpm :)
<dpm> ciao PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> :D
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, please, can you tell me what is the difference between "needs review" and "Waiting on Developer" on Trello?
<dpm> PaoloRotolo, I assume 'needs review' is waiting for an ARB contributor to look at the app, whereas 'waiting on developer' means the ARB is waiting for the app developer to answer or act on something they've asked him/her to do
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, ok, thanks!
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, btw, some apps aren't in the app-contributor branch
<PaoloRotolo> like "Day journal" https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/999/
<dpm> PaoloRotolo: dholbach might be better able to help you on this one ^
<dholbach> lp:~ubuntu-app-review-contributors/ubuntu-app-reviews/dayjournal
<dholbach> use https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-reviews/+branches instead of https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-reviews - it's a LP bug that it only shows 100 branches
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, excellent, thanks!
<dholbach> brb
<vibhav> What is the section "Waiting on Developer" for?
<PaoloRotolo> vibhav, hi, I've asked the same  question 10 minutes ago :D
<PaoloRotolo> "<dpm> PaoloRotolo, I assume 'needs review' is waiting for an ARB contributor to look at the app, whereas 'waiting on developer' means the ARB is waiting for the app developer to answer or act on something they've asked him/her to do"
<vibhav> ah, thanks PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> vibhav, you're welcome
<vibhav> Also, Ive seen some applications on trello with the tag "Has PPA" , from where do I get the application's PPA?
<vibhav> taking scopy as an example
<vibhav> https://trello.com/card/scopy/4fee2215cee295013c0862ba/45
<dholbach> a lot of the app submissions on https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/arb/ have a link to the PPA
<dholbach> particularly the ones which were submitted in the last 3 weeks :)
<PaoloRotolo> vibhav, the Scopy's ppa is in the feedback: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/944/feedback/
<vibhav> dholbach: Could you include this link in http://pad.ubuntu.com/PHDShTbnFi ?
<dholbach> of course
<vibhav> thanks
<dholbach> it's a bit brain-dead that we keep all the info in 3 different places
<dholbach> but that's largely because the submission process is brain-dead as well
<vibhav> yup
<vibhav> :D
<dholbach> I hope that once we got through the majority of the queue, we can have a nice discussion about how we all agree that there should just be one autoritative branch per app and we don't care about submitted tarballs or PPAs, etc :-P
<vibhav> heh
<vibhav> ooo. we have a xkcd-veiwer too!
<vibhav> does dh_python2 require debhelper (>=8) ?
<dholbach> most apps have debian/compat set to '8'
<dholbach> so in that case you might want to bump the debhelper build-dep to >= 8 anyway
<vibhav> hrm, scopy after a tried dh_python2 transitions FTBFS's with http://paste.ubuntu.com/1085827/ ? Any idea why?
<dholbach> what kind of transition?
<dholbach> vibhav, just for your information - this app was not part of the competition (it was sent in a month ago)
<dholbach> so if you want to review it, go ahead - but I think it'd be best if we try to review the contest apps first, as they've been so many
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, sorry, I've a empty changelog line in "Dayjournal"... What I should do?
<dholbach> just put "Initial release" in there if it generally looks in a good state and you might get it up to vote
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, ok, thanks
<dpm> ok, final count for the contest - 139 valid submissions
<vibhav> :O
<vibhav> cool
<dpm> that's awesome :)
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, so... 139 t-shirt :D?
<dpm> and 2 laptops and 3 smartphones :)
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, 6 smartphones, whit the community prize ;)
<dpm> PaoloRotolo, exactly, well spotted :)
<dholbach> I'll have a look at "Dark Secret Software"
<dholbach> can somebody please add http://pad.ubuntu.com/PHDShTbnFi to the topic and remove the appssprint?
 * dholbach has a look at Houston
 * dholbach has a look at OrthCal
<dholbach> salut didrocks
<dholbach> hi OwaisL
<didrocks> hey dholbach ;)
<OwaisL> dholbach, hey!
<OwaisL> dholbach, So I've question about pushing updates to the ppa before showdown is over.
<OwaisL> Can I mention a specific version on the submission page to be reviewed and push fixes for users?
<dholbach> dpm, ^?
<dholbach> OwaisL, I merely help with getting a version included in the Ubuntu extras repository
<dholbach> OwaisL, and there we can accept whatever version you're happy with
<dholbach> the competition is a bit separate
<dpm> OwaisL, for the jury vote we'll be looking at the version that was submitted on the deadline, otherwise you'd have an unfair advantage. Feel free to push to the PPA, though. We've recorded the package version on the deadline and judges will be judging on that one, not on the latest. Does that make sense?
<OwaisL> dpm, yep! thanks for the clarification.
<dpm> OwaisL, no worries and good luck in the contest! :)
<OwaisL> thanks man
 * dholbach has a look at Picsaw
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> I'm suddenly not sure it's part of the contest
<dholbach> dpm, ^?
<dpm> dholbach, I thought it was, what makes you think it's not?
<dholbach> have a look at https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1102/
<dpm> dholbach, can't see anything unusual, other than Robert submitted it
<dholbach> any indication of "I participate, etc."?
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> because I didn't see it
<dpm> dholbach, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/site_media/arb/packages/2012/06/entry.txt
<dholbach> ouch
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> nevermind
 * dpm hugs dholbach
<dholbach> and another app ready for review
 * dholbach has a look at Klout
 * dholbach has a look at blubphone
 * dholbach has a look at journey
<dholbach> yes, another app ready for vote! :)
<dholbach> dpm, 'human task' is missing on your list
<dholbach> seems the submitter made a mistake and 1) ended up in the commercial list, 2) added the "my ppa is XXXXXXXX" file to the submitted tarball
<dpm> dholbach, bummer :(
<dpm> I thought I had added it though
<dholbach> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1124/
 * dpm rechecks
<dpm> dholbach, it's on the spreadsheet already
<dpm> phew
<dholbach> oh, then I must have missed it somehow
<dpm> dholbach, it's underneath 'Houston'
<dpm> on row 36
<dholbach> ok, I'll review it
<dpm> cool
 * dholbach has a look at ppasc
<dholbach> time for a break
 * coolbhavi gives dholbach a cup of coffee
<dholbach> thanks coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> :)
 * dholbach has a look at Easy Stopwatch
 * coolbhavi looking at ppasc
<dholbach> can anyone please help this guy: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1055/feedback/?
<dholbach> I have no idea about any of this
<dholbach> dpm, what to do about https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1062/feedback/?
<coolbhavi> dholbach, do we use dep-5 spec for apps or the latest spec for d/copyright?
<dholbach> it seems that it was largely requested
<dpm> dholbach, hm a though one. But the app must comply with the app review guidelines to qualify, so we should probably disqualify it :/
<coolbhavi> dholbach, hm thanks :)
<dholbach> dpm, I'll leave that to somebody else
<dpm> dholbach, I can take care of disqualifying it from the ARB feedback
 * coolbhavi wonders what does dholbach  eat for lunch.... Superman stuff :)
<dholbach> coolbhavi, I didn't have lunch yet and it's raining right now, so I guess I'll hold off for a bit :)
<dholbach> coolbhavi, AFAIK the ppasc debian/copyright is how it should be
 * dholbach has a look at python-trainer
<coolbhavi> dholbach, yes but I got confused looking at some reviews yesterday
<coolbhavi> sorry for that
<dholbach> no no, it's fine :)
<coolbhavi> dholbach, it seems you dint commit tar.gz for picsaw
<coolbhavi> s/seems/seems like*
<dholbach> coolbhavi, err
<dholbach> damn it - I imported it from the ppa
<dholbach> let me see what I can do
<coolbhavi> dholbach, np I just downloaded it and voted on it
<dholbach> coolbhavi, I'll let you know
<coolbhavi> sure dholbach
<coolbhavi> dpm, I marked you again on one of app submission queries I got...
<dpm> thanks coolbhavi, I'm afraid we'll have to disqualify that one. We are trying to be flexible, but 3 days past the deadline is a bit too much...
<dholbach> coolbhavi, fixed
<dholbach> if you do a   bzr bd -- -S   it should generate a suitable source package for you
<dholbach> didrocks, maybe mterry and you can do a review of an app or two too so you can see what needs fixing in quickly :-D
<dpm> coolbhavi, replied
<didrocks> dpm: I'm really more than busy right now :/
<didrocks> dholbach: ^
 * didrocks fed up with PS
 * dholbach hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs dholbach back
<dholbach> hey mterry
<mterry> hi
<dholbach> http://pad.ubuntu.com/PHDShTbnFi is roughly what we're doing right now :)
<dholbach> somebody from the ARB, mhall119, paolorotolo or asomething should be able to help if I'm not there
<dpm> wendar, I'm going to disqualify 'BooruView' as per the feedback on https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1062/feedback/ - do we have explicit documentation on why the content is not suitable? The ARB guidelines point to the CoC, but I don't recall seeing any section on appropriate content in there
<mhall119> dholbach: I added to the etherpad what to do about the crashdb.conf
<dholbach> mhall119, cool
<dholbach> do we need to update something in the arb-lint description?
<coolbhavi> thanks dpm
<dpm> coolbhavi, the guy seems to be persistent, he's just sent me the same e-mail he originally sent you
<mhall119> dholbach: only if it's something that may continue to be a problem
<mhall119> if it's a quickly issue that's been or being fixed, then I'd say don't worry about it
<dholbach> mhall119, I think I added something about it to the arb-lint already
<dholbach> mhall119, and we have some bugs filed for it too
<mhall119> I'm going to start adding new cards to the "Needs Review" queue
<coolbhavi> dpm, your reply was clear but sorry I shouldnt have marked you in that case
<dpm> coolbhavi, no, you did fine, it just seems the guy didn't bother reading my reply
<dpm> and I talked to him on IRC a couple of days ago also
<dholbach> hey bilal, how are you doing? :)
<coolbhavi> hmm
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, hi. Thanks for the membership of the app review board contributors group on Launchpad :D
<dholbach> PaoloRotolo, now you should be able to make changes in myapps on your own, I think
<dholbach> for those of you who are wondering what all the apps in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-app-review-contributors/+archive/ppa/+packages are supposed to be: I put them in there because they wouldn't build (missing libglib2.0-bin build-dep), so the jury for the app contest can install the packages more easily
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, no, I can't...
<dholbach> really?
<dholbach> that's weird
<dholbach> maybe you need to log out and log back in again?
<dholbach> in myapps
 * dholbach has a look at DeskWiki
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, oh, it works after log out :D
<PaoloRotolo> Thanks again!
<dholbach> prego
<PaoloRotolo> :D
 * dholbach has a look at Tastebook
<dholbach> stgraber, does usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/it.robol.tastebook.gschema.xml look like it's acceptable?
<stgraber> dholbach: well, the guidelines explicitly allow use of gconf/dconf, so I suppose we have to allow the schemas too for it to make sense... I don't really like the fact that we can't namespace the schemas per package name
<stgraber> dholbach: ideally I'd prefer com.ubuntu.extras.<package name>, but that'd require changes to the "upstream" code
<dholbach> yes, I understand
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> thanks
 * dholbach has a look at Dime Calc
<dholbach> how are all the reviewers doing? :)
 * dholbach has a look at Indicator Stickynotes
<dholbach> ah, hm, maybe that's not part of the competition?
 * dholbach has a look at Shopping Calculator then
 * dholbach has a look at Radiowave
<dholbach> alright, time to call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<asomething> hmmm... anyone know how often dholbach importer runs? just started reviewing an app and see that it is out of date compared to the ppa which built 22 hours ago
<wendar> ajmitch,highvoltage: next time dpm is online, the answer to dpm's question about BooruView is in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Review/Guidelines, though not clearly worded
<ajmitch> wendar: ok, will try & pass it on :)
<wendar> ajmitch,highvoltage: for american audiences we could spell it out as "all content is PG rated"
<wendar> I don't have a good international way to say that, though
<ajmitch> though for booruview, it's a bit of a grey area since the app is a viewer for content that may or may not be ok
<wendar> and we can't say "non-offensive" since that's pretty relative
<wendar> ajmitch: aye, we talked about it with the last booru viewer that was submitted
#ubuntu-arb 2012-07-12
<wendar> ajmitch: the general conclusion was that if they could come up with one booru site that was clean, and make that the only site configured by default, it'd be fine
<wendar> ajmitch: but they couldn't, because there are no PG booru sites
<ajmitch> they're all like that? :)
<wendar> yup, every one
<wendar> at least every one I've found
<wendar> and when I asked the author of the app, he couldn't find one either
<wendar> (I assume if he's writing an app for it, he has some general interest in the genre, and so has a better chance than me of finding one)
<ajmitch> ah well
<wendar> to me, that seems to indicate that the whole point of booru is anime-styled soft-pr0n
<ajmitch> sounds like it
<wendar> I don't really know, though. I mean, I hadn't heard of booru before the first app was submitted.
<ajmitch> one of those interesting corners of the internet
<wendar> yeah
<ajmitch> how's your talk prep going for oscon?
<wendar> going well, my internet of things are all chatting to eachother happily
<wendar> next is the voice recognition and speech synthesis
<wendar> (the talk is "Ubuntu Home Hacks", turning an ubuntu desktop machine into... basically a smart home)
<ajmitch> sounds like fun
<wendar> yup, I'm having a blast
<ajmitch> did you give a similar talk at LCA?
<wendar> oh, wait, did you see my talk at LCA?
<wendar> yes, this is version 2.0
<ajmitch> I don't think I saw your LCA talk, I think there was something else on
<wendar> I'm debating whether to insert a gratuitous picture of a soldering iron, as an inside joke :)
<wendar> ah, one of the questioners at the end of the talk complained about the picture of a soldering iron
<wendar> I think you were in my second LCA talk
<ajmitch> yeah, sorry I didn't attend both :)
<wendar> it was very generous of you to attend one :)
<wendar> it was a fun conference, I don't know if I'll make it back next year, but I'd love to
<ajmitch> I'll probably try & get there next year, my sister lives in canberra
<ajmitch> It's also a bit closer for me
<wendar> yup, that does make it easier
<george_e> I have a question... I installed arb-lint and ran it on the package I had submitted and received the following output: http://dpaste.com/769241/
<george_e> Should I be concerned?
<george_e> (About the /opt error in particular.)
<ajmitch> george_e: well, yes. we'd have to agree on an exception for nautilus extensions to allow it outside /opt
<george_e> Ah, okay.
<george_e> But the extension is useless outside of that directory since that's essentially the only place Nautilus searches.
<ajmitch> right, but we're still limited in what we can allow. I can't say it'd be accepted by myself, since I don't make the rules
<ajmitch> yes, the /opt requirement is frustrating (for us as well as developers) :)
<ajmitch> best to email the ARB list (app-review-board@lists.ubuntu.com) & start off the discussion there
<george_e> Okay, I'll get to that shortly then.
<ajmitch> thanks
<george_e> I've sent the email (it's pending moderation at the moment).
<ajmitch> wendar: if you're around still, could you approve the message above to the arb list?
<wendar> ajmitch: I just ran through and approved a bunch
<ajmitch> ok, thanks
<wendar> if it hasn't appeared yet, it should in a moment
<ajmitch> ah, I've got it now :)
<george_e> Thanks guys.
<george_e> Is there any way I can subscribe to the list?
<george_e> I can't find the link anywhere on http://lists.ubuntu.com
<highvoltage> wendar: ok
<wendar> george_e: it's at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/app-review-board
<wendar> george_e: fair warning that it's extremely high traffic right now with the app showdown running
<wendar> george_e: I've had to filter it off to a folder, and several non-members have unsubscribed
<ajmitch> in hindsight I can see that the arb guidelines about what apps are accepted should have been far more prominent
<ajmitch> there are at least a couple of terminal-only apps
<george_e> wendar: Thanks.
<george_e> I'll opt to get the mail delivered as a daily digest then.
 * highvoltage will spend some arb time again tomorrow, goodnight!
* ajmitch changed the topic of #ubuntu-arb to: Ubuntu Application Review Board | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard | http://pad.ubuntu.com/PHDShTbnFi | Feel free to ask, we're not always staring at our screens so please hang around for an answer
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning all
<ajmitch> hi
 * dholbach has a look at adbassist
 * ajmitch is running out of diskspace to download & build packages :)
<ajmitch> currently wading through the list of apps & counting how many +1 votes there are, since one of us will need to upload them to the PPA
<ajmitch> well, wading through the mailing list for anything proposed for voting
<dpm> dholbach, don't spend too much time on adbassist, we should probably disqualify it, as I think the build failure hasn't got anything to do with our tools. The app dev came back to me and told me it's a jar file, but he can't manage to package it
<dholbach> dpm, no, I just asked jamespage to take a look as Java is not my forte
<dholbach> if it's an obvious 2 line fix, it'd be nice to just take a look at it and send an encouraging reply back
<dpm> dholbach, ah, cool. Yeah, I agree
<dholbach> if there's no fix, I'd agree and tell him to go and read some docs or something
<ajmitch> a .jar file? is source included, or is it a commercial submission?
<dholbach> it has source
<ajmitch> ok
<dholbach> it breaks trying to build a .jar file
<dholbach> but James is on it
<ajmitch> ugh
<dholbach> ajmitch, thanks for helping with the votes and getting some of the apps in
<dholbach> that's of huge help already
<ajmitch> I figured that's probably where I can be of use
<dholbach> go go go go! :)
<ajmitch> I'll let you do the hard stuff :)
<dholbach> a lot of it is really very repetitive
<dholbach> I hope that we can fix all the obvious stuff in quickly and p-d-e for next time
<dholbach> so a simple app generated by our tools stands a reasonable chance of being approved without changes
<ajmitch> you've been keeping everything up to date on trello?
<dholbach> AFAICS yes
<ajmitch> if so, I might use the api to add a checklist to every card & mark off the +3 votes as required
<dholbach> whatever is easiest for you
<ajmitch> I don't know if it'll be useful, I'm just making notes in tomboy right now of apps put up for voting :)
<dpm> dholbach, Pictag was only submitted for Q, but IIRC it was one of the ones that needed fixing because of the libglib dependency. It was up for vote and got 3 votes - when you've got a minute, could you or someone from the ARB upload it to the ubuntu-app-review-contributors PPA, so that the judges can install it from there?
<dholbach> yes, a secd
<dholbach> sec
<dpm> dholbach, thanks!
<dholbach> done
<dpm> wow, that was quick, thanks!
<dpm> sudo dholbach upload-package
<ajmitch> branched everything that's up for vote, pushing it all thorugh sbuild now
<ajmitch> let's hope the disk space lasts
<dpm> hi ajmitch, thanks for the help!
<ajmitch> I've had a few fail to build from the branches that were in the email, each from the missign glib-compile-schemas
<dpm> dholbach, argh, pictag build failed due to stupid libglib dep
<ajmitch> I know it's due to a quickly bug with a missing build-depend, but are any changes made being pulled into the branches given in the emails?
<ajmitch> yeah, pictag, fullcircle-bookshelf, myshortcuts
<ajmitch> those were the 3 that failed for me due to that problem
<dpm> ajmitch, I think the guys have been fixing these in the branches, but they should better be able to give you the details
<dholbach> dpm, fixed already
 * dpm hugs dholbach
<dholbach> dpm, I'll send a mail in a bit
<dholbach> dpm, I'm going through them and reviewing them all at the same time, so I don't have to go back again
<dholbach> dpm, mail sent
<dpm> thanks dholbach
<dpm> dholbach, after having fixed do you think switz and dualprint should still qualify for the contest, or just for the community vote?
<dpm> fixed *them, I meant
<ajmitch> dholbach: thanks for the super-quick fixes after I mailed the list :)
 * ajmitch wonders if he should just ignore the version numbering like others seem to be doing
<dholbach> +1
<ajmitch> way too much work to try & force a versioning scheme on every submission, it seems
<dholbach> if you want my opinion: we are forcing way too many irrelevant things on submissions already :)
<ajmitch> well, yeah :)
<dholbach> but that's somebody speaking who spent hours on reviewing and fixing
<dholbach> it's slightly .... unpleasant
<ajmitch> welcome to our world ;)
<ajmitch> just be glad that it's nearly all submissions from quickly
<dholbach> we should try to draw some conclusions from this once we're through the majority of submissions
<ajmitch> apart from quickly has some bugs, /opt sucks?
<dholbach> the submission process needs to change too
<dholbach> the more of this we can automate the better
<ajmitch> I've seen a bit of progress in bugs of splitting out the myapps part from s-c-a on the server, so we may be able to get our hands on the source sometime :)
<dholbach> didrocks, do you think you can help with https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1274/feedback/?
<dholbach> I'm not quite sure how to 1) keep changes made and 2) submit so the /opt installation works
<dholbach> maybe you can propose a way how it is done
<didrocks> dholbach: for debian/copyright you mean?
<didrocks> and keeping that?
<didrocks> I think the only way is to create a debian/copyright.extern right now, unfortunatly
<dholbach> in an email he said that he submitted using 'quickly submitubuntu' but the /opt changes are not in there
<dholbach> I have no idea what's happening
<dholbach> maybe you can comment on the feedback page?
<didrocks> the /opt stuff has been completely hacked by mterry though :/
<didrocks> so I would prefer it's him looking at this if that can wait later today
 * didrocks tries to finish all the stuff that PS is piling him for it to be freed in 2 weeks and work on Quickly
<didrocks> but it's piling up quicker that I can empty it right now :/
 * ajmitch clones didrocks 
<ajmitch> darn, tried installing cuttlefish, got a syntax error setting up
<ajmitch> heh
<didrocks2> cloned :p
<ajmitch> now you've got double the time, right? :)
<didrocks2> of course, of course… ahem :/
<ajmitch> I'll just put in a quiet word with some PS people to give you more time for quickly then :)
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> dholbach: I added some manual instructions
 * ajmitch tries to remember the right magic incantation to publish a package
<ajmitch> dholbach: about to push pictag to the extras.u.c ppa, it's working from the contributors ppa at the moment, right?
<ajmitch> wfm locally, at any rate
<ajmitch> now that I read the feedback, I think I need to check whether all the changes are included
 * ajmitch hugs bzr missing
<dholbach> ajmitch, which changes included where?
<dholbach> didrocks, you rock
<ajmitch> dholbach: sorry, was looking at the last comment in https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1204/feedback/ but I can see that the only diff between the branches is the build-depends
<dholbach> ah ok
<ajmitch> one bit where it's great to have the app review branch sharing history with upstream :)
<dholbach> yes, we should have only lp branches submitted and only care about what's in them
<dholbach> in one branch per app :)
<ajmitch> it feels like I've not really achieved anything at all tonight besides making a list & building everything which was up for vote
<ajmitch> anyway, pushed pictag to the extras ppa, so I guess that's the first of hundreds :)
<dholbach> yoohoo
<ajmitch> I needed to get one uploaded to feel like I was helpful ;)
<dholbach> wikipedia lens has +3 too
<dholbach> flashgen too
<ajmitch> yeah I've got a list of them here
<dholbach> ah cool
<ajmitch> grr, silly 2-step approval process
<ajmitch> I hit approve, it goes to pending qa where I approve again
<ajmitch> dholbach: wikipedia lens also uploaded
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> ajmitch, want a list of more apps? :-P
<ajmitch> you can give them to me, but I'm heading to bed Real Soon Now :)
<dholbach> thanks a lot for your help
<ajmitch> I've taken a quick look at a few others that were proposed for voting & didn't have +3, I'll mail about those tomorrow, I hope :)
<ajmitch> no, thank you for doing all this reviewing & clean up
 * dholbach curtseys
<ajmitch> heh
 * dholbach takes a deep breath and dives into "Uploader for Ubuntu"
<ajmitch> don't burn out :)
<dholbach> I'll be on holidays in a week and you all can take care of business when I'm lying in the sun and drink a glass of red wine for each app I reviewed :-P
<ajmitch> don't get alcohol poisoning ;)
<dholbach> I'll do my best :)
<dholbach> hi lfaraone_
<dholbach> lfaraone__ I meant :)
 * dholbach has a look at Notifis
<dholbach> notifis looks ready
 * dholbach takes a look at Open Macro Generator
 * dholbach takes a look at Kenny
<noodles775> Hi :)
<dholbach> oi oi noodles775! :)
<dholbach> so I was just about to have a look at Kenny - if you want we can take a look at it together
<dholbach> (https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1167/)
<noodles775> Sounds good
<dholbach> perfect
<dholbach> so the apps-brancher already imported it in a branch, which you can see at https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-reviews/+branches?memo=100&start=100
<dholbach> (lp:~ubuntu-app-review-contributors/ubuntu-app-reviews/kenny)
<dholbach> which I just checked out
 * noodles775 does the same
<dholbach> ah sorry, you might want to run this beforehand:
<dholbach> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-app-review-contributors/ppa
<dholbach> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install arb-lint
<dholbach> it install a very small tool we use to check apps
<dholbach> ...installs...
<dholbach> and bzr-builddeb is good to have around as well
<dholbach> if you have it all sorted out, you should be able to go into the kenny directory and just run: bzr bd; arb-lint
<dholbach> which should test-build the app for you and run the tool on it
<dholbach> the relevant part of the output should look a bit like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1087848/
<dholbach> it looks like a lot, but the good news is: this stuff is easy to fix and is (as far as I know) fixed in quickly/python-distutils-extra so future apps won't have to go through the same repetitive, manual steps again
<noodles775> dholbach: it's normal that the build fails due to clearsign failed I take it?
<dholbach> ah yes
<dholbach> sorry
<dholbach> you could either have run bzr bd -- -us -uc (avoids signing)
<noodles775> yep
<dholbach> or put something like this in your ~/.devscripts
<dholbach> DEBSIGN_KEYID=059DD5EB
<dholbach> this will always use your key for signing, which you  may or may not want, depending on how careful/paranoid you are :)
<dholbach> but the output looks roughly the same on your end?
<noodles775> dholbach: yep, the output is the same.
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> so what I'd do now is:
<dholbach>  - in debian/control: remove the cdbs build-depends, bump the debhelper build-dep to >= 8, bump Standards-Version to 3.9.3, copy the long description from https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1167/ to replace UNKNOWN
<dholbach>  - in debian/changelog: remove all the changelog entries prior to 12.07.7 and put something like "Initial release." into the changelog entry
<dholbach>  - in debian/copyright: remove all Copyright entries and leave "Copyright: (C) 2012 Sven Kamieniorz <svenkamieniorz@gmail.com>" in there and make it look more like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-app-reviews/harvestwidget/view/head:/debian/copyright
<dholbach>  - in data/starter.py remove the shebang line
<dholbach>  - then commit all the changes :)
<dholbach>  - then run: "sudo debi" to test-install the app and see if it works and shows up in the dash
<dholbach>  - then run: "bzr inventory | xargs licensecheck" to see if it matches what it's supposed to be licensed under in debian/copyright
<dholbach>  - then push everything to lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-app-reviews/kenny and let the author know through myApps that I reviewed his app and that things look OK and ready to go and that the author should try to merge my changes
<dholbach>  - then send a mail to app-review-board@lists.u.c to vote on my branch
<dholbach> ... luckily we picked an app where things go OK as far as I can tell right now :)
<dholbach> I think I'll quickly go through http://pad.ubuntu.com/PHDShTbnFi to see if everything's covered in there as well
<noodles775> Cool just reading that now.
<dholbach> ah great, mhall119 just arrived :)
<dholbach> and it stopped raining too, so I can go outside for a quick lunch :)
 * dholbach hugs noodles775
<dholbach> didrocks, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1274/ still has the same 'submitubuntu' problem - it'd be good if mterry could help the guy :/
<didrocks> dholbach: I'll ask him when he's online
<dholbach> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> dholbach: the older approach I did didn't got those issues
<didrocks> dholbach: unfortunatly, someone removed all the patches to cdbs, debhelper and such from precise without we notice
<dholbach> yeah, I don't know either
<didrocks> dholbach: thinking it was useless…
<didrocks> so, at UDS, we decided to not bring them back (to dangerous to change the build system after the release)
<didrocks> and to go to a hacky way, that's what mterry did
<dholbach>  --with appextras :)
<didrocks> apparently, the clean approach we had from karmic was better :/
<didrocks> dholbach: well, killing /opt :p
<dholbach> that'd work too
<didrocks> that's really what we need :)
<dholbach> alright, I'm out for a quick lunch
<didrocks> enjoy!
<dholbach> mhall119, do you think you could help noodles775 if he should run into issues with reviewing while I'm out for lunch?
<dholbach> thanks a lot noodles775 for helping out!
<noodles775> dholbach or mhall119: how did you know to remove the shebang line in data/starter.py? It wasn't on the lint?
<dholbach> W: kenny: script-not-executable opt/extras.ubuntu.com/kenny/share/kenny/starter.py
<dholbach> lintian knew about it
<noodles775> ah - I was just looking at the arb-lint -k.
<noodles775> dholbach: I don't think I'll be much use, but will try to do a few today.
<noodles775> dholbach: it also shows: "W: kenny source: obsolete-field-in-dep5-copyright maintainer upstream-contact (paragraph at line 1)" - but Upstream-Contact is in your eg from harvestwidget.
<noodles775> dholbach: ah - that's because I should be using Upstream-Contact but currently have maintainer - got it.
<mhall119> dholbach: noodles775: I'd be happy to help
<noodles775> mhall119: do you guys usually do this in a vm - I feel a bit paranoid about `sudo debi`.
<noodles775> Also - is it an issue when a name/pkg has a naming conflict with a distro pkg? (ie. I can run `/opt/extr..../bin/kenny`, but `kenny` tells me: The program 'kenny' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<noodles775> sudo apt-get install filters
<noodles775> )
<mhall119> noodles775: I don't think so, system packages won't install to /opt/
<mhall119> and the system package name isn't 'kenny'
<noodles775> Cool
<LoT> so i hear that the app review board needs some help?
<noodles775> mhall119: I think dholbach already did it, but I've pushed kenny to: https://code.launchpad.net/~michael.nelson/ubuntu-app-reviews/kenny . The pad says to email app-review-board, but I don't see any other examples of emails asking for votes in the archive (neither can I see 'kenny' on the trello board?)
<LoT> dholbach: mhall119:  so i hear the app review board needs help?
<noodles775> LoT: Apparently they do :) The instructions which I'm trying to follow are at http://pad.ubuntu.com/PHDShTbnFi
<LoT> noodles775: apparently etherpad instances get firewalled here, so... i'll ahve to check later :P
 * LoT saw a note that said to ping mhall and dholbach
<noodles775> Yep, dholbach should be back from lunch soonish.
<mhall119> noodles775: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/app-review-board/2012-July/001339.html is an example email
<noodles775> mhall119: thanks!
<mhall119> LoT: hi, yes we do
<LoT> mhall119: you wouldnt happen to be able to pastebin the "rules" would you?  etherpad's being firewalled here and i cant figure out why *shrugs*
<mhall119> LoT: http://pad.ubuntu.com/PHDShTbnFi is the instructions and "what to do when it doesn't build" trouble shooting steps
 * LoT points out that the etherpad is being firewalled for no apparent reason, so access is nonexistant
<LoT> bleh, i'll check it later
<LoT> expect me to show up again in a few hours Lp
<LoT> :P *
<dholbach> hey LoT - how are you doing? :)
<mhall119> LoT: you just need to register in Launchpad and join a team
<mhall119> LoT: we had some problems with spammers, so we had to put it behind a login
<LoT> okay, lemme explain what "firewalled" means
<LoT> (1) I'm on ubuntumembers, bugcontrol, and 3 other teams with etherpad access
<LoT> (2) the *network filter* here at this location filters out the etherpad traffic
<dholbach> LoT, I copied it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/1087951/
<LoT> (3) therefore there is no access from this network
<mhall119>  oh....
<LoT> thanks to dholbach for understanding the networking term "firewalled"
<LoT> oh.. and now that explains why
 * LoT walks off to handle the networking problem
 * mhall119 blames early hours and not enough coffee
<noodles775> dholbach: did you finish kenny? I've got it pushed as above, but couldn't see it on the trello.
<LoT> mhall119: i wish i had coffee
 * LoT returns from the server room
<LoT> apparently i'll have to help out later, there's some weird networking problems here :/
<dholbach> noodles775, no, I didn't do it - I just had a quick look at it :)
 * LoT is on IRC via an SSH instance to one of his servers, hence why IRC is working
<noodles775> dholbach: sweet, I'll send the email now, but why wouldn't it be on the trello board (or should I add it?)
<dholbach> noodles775, do you have a Trello account? what's your user name there?
<dholbach> if not, I'm happy to add it for you if it's too much hassle
<noodles775> dholbach: absoludity
<LoT> dholbach: for my own sanity and to determine which i need a VM for (I *never* test things outside of a VM or a chroot), all apps are tested against Precise right?
<dholbach> LoT, yes, I didn't come across an app which was for anything else
<dholbach> noodles775, you're added :)
 * LoT remembers testing an application that was in proposed that exploded the OS, that's when he started using VMs for app testing
<noodles775> Ta.
<dholbach> you might have to relogin or something
<dholbach> → phone, brb
<Lasall> hi is there help needed to review applications? (packaging related stuff)
<LoT> mhall119: about the coffee thing... you'll hate me but i have a large iced coffee. :P
<LoT> Lasall: last i heard, yes.
<LoT> and that was about 45 minutes ago :P
<dpm> Lasall, absolutely, thanks for joining us!
<coolbhavi> dholbach, you seemed to miss out committing tar.gz for tastebook again I guess :)
<dpm> Lasall, dholbach (away on the phone right now) and mhall119 will help you get started, and here are some instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1087951/
<mhall119> hi Lasall
<Lasall> hi
<coolbhavi> dpm, is tastebook app on the app showdown list?
 * coolbhavi opens spreadsheet now
<dpm> coolbhavi, yes, you can double-check it there, the spreadsheet is up to date
<noodles775> dholbach: are these warnings an issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1087982/
 * noodles775 can chmod -x for the last two, but not sure about the first two.
<Lasall> where I can see which branches need review? trello?
<noodles775> Lasall: yep, that'll show you which ones need review.. you can see all branches here: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-reviews/+branches
<Lasall> and where to mark I am currently reviewing that app?
<noodles775> Same, on the trello board (dholbach might need to add you if he hasn't already)
<dholbach> coolbhavi, why?
<dholbach> coolbhavi, if you run   bzr bd -- -S  it will build a source package for you
<coolbhavi> dpm, I found exact app name developed for iphone now being developed for android (as on their forums) http://www.tastebook.com/ http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/best-recipe-finder-tastebook/id397977072?mt=8 http://support.tastebook.com/entries/20362117-when-will-an-android-app-be-available need to run this app and find out its similarity if any
<dholbach> noodles775, I'm just having a look at https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1225/feedback/ right now
<coolbhavi> dholbach, I am just pulling the branch and building it locally
<dpm> coolbhavi, let me come back to you in a few minutes, jumping into a phone call right now
<dholbach> noodles775, I'll see if I can find the branch he committed to - it might not be the same than the one from the apps brancher
<noodles775> dholbach: oh, I'm looking at lightread
<dholbach> noodles775, I just ran the apps-brancher on it again
<dholbach> so if you pull it should give you a newer version
<noodles775> Ah, I see. Thanks!
<dholbach> ah no, it didn't :/
<dholbach> it was supposed to get 1.0.17
<dholbach> hmhmhm
<fader_> Hey folks, I'd love to help out and review an app or three but probably won't have the time until Saturday.  Would that be too late to get involved?
<dholbach> fader_, I guess not - there should be still a bunch of apps in the queue by then :)
<fader_> \o/
<fader_> dholbach: Awesome!  What do I need to do to get started then? :)
<dholbach> http://pad.ubuntu.com/PHDShTbnFi :)
<fader_> (Or is it "Come back on Saturday and ask then"?)
<noodles775> dholbach: Sorry - I didn't realise this was one which you had already been started...I thought I'd grabbed it from Needs Review, but the trello log shows otherwise.
<dholbach> and asking then would help too
<dholbach> noodles775, don't worry - I think it's totally fine to pick up an app from if it's sitting there right now
<dholbach> noodles775, I just checked to see if I had mentioned the .js problem to the author already
<dholbach> hey mterry
<dholbach> mterry, how are you doing? :)
<mterry> dholbach, sorry, my client is having problems with auto-join
<dholbach> no worries :)
<mterry> dholbach, good, what's up?
<fader_> dholbach: Will do, thanks!  And if I miraculously manage to have time tonight/tomorrow I'll start in on it.
<mterry> dholbach, some apps to review?
<dholbach> mterry, we're having a couple of problems with people who want to 'submitubuntu'
<mterry> k
<dholbach> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1225/feedback/ is one of them
<dholbach> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1274/ another
<dholbach> it'd be swell if you could reply to them
<dholbach> because I don't know much about it :/
<dholbach> even didrocks wasn't 100% sure
<Lasall> what is the right changelog entry? only "Initial release" or is additional content allowed?
<dholbach> basically we provided branches, they applied them, were asked to 'submitubuntu' and either the changes were overwritten or their apps not properly /opt-ified
<didrocks> dholbach: do you erase everytime with the hacks debian/rules? I'm still surprise that /opt doesn't work with submitubuntu
<Lasall> and sry, I don't arrive to mark a branch is currently reviewed by me
<dholbach> Lasall, 'initial release' should be good enough - the ARB does not need heaps of history for the first release which goes in
<Lasall> thx
<dholbach> didrocks, I don't erase anything - I'm superhappy if the /opt stuff is there and I can just go and add a few things manually, so the ARB can vote on it
<mterry> dholbach, yeah, so submitubuntu will overwrite files in debian/. that part doesn't surprise me
<dholbach> didrocks, mterry: I haven't worked with quickly a lot yet, but to me it sounds like the 'updating' of a template should be a conscious step by the user
<noodles775> dholbach: erm, what's with the obfuscated JS in the debian/copyright for lightread? (I don't see anything like it in the dep5 "Example 4. Complex" example.
<dholbach> but that's stuff for the future
<dholbach> noodles775, I think that's a quickly/python-distutils-extra bug
<dholbach> noodles775, I just went in there and removed everything which didn't make sense ;-)
<mterry> dholbach, the debian/ folder isn't considered part of the template, it's considered owned by quickly
<mterry> dholbach, same for pkgme in the future
<didrocks> dholbach: sorry, I meant for mterry :)
<mterry> what for me?
<dholbach> mterry, but pkgme just provides initial packaging - it isn't run every single time as part of something else, no?
<didrocks> mterry: do you erase everytime with the hacks debian/rules? I'm still surprise that /opt doesn't work with submitubuntu
<mterry> dholbach, my understanding is that it is.  It has code to detect current dependencies and such
<dholbach> right, it currently is
<dholbach> stgraber, how do you (or your fellow ARB members) feel about bundled jquery?
<mterry> didrocks, yes, debian/rules gets overwritten each time.  I'm also suprised that /opt wouldn't work.  I went through some effort to make sure it did.  dholbach, what is the /opt lacking bits here?
<mterry> dholbach, what is the problems that the branch you gave were trying to solve?
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, overwriting is normal and something we need anyway, just surprised about the /opt lacking bits :)
<mterry> didrocks, yup, agreed
<dholbach> mterry, these are the current conversations:
<dholbach> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1274/feedback/
<dholbach> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1225/feedback/
<Lasall> which source format is preferred?
<mterry> dholbach, so for 1225, the branch you gave him, I wouldn't worry about.  The debian/control things are bugs in python-distutils-extra, but IMHO shouldn't be blockers for the ARB
<dholbach> Lasall, if they don't provide a separate source tarball (.orig.tar.gz), 3.0 native should  be fine
<dholbach> mterry, unfortunately you're mistaken there :-(
<mterry> dholbach, the debian/changelog thing is fine, he can manually delete that file and quickly will create one with the comment and version he gives submitubuntu
<grissi_> Hey, I heard you could need some help
<mterry> dholbach, ARB said that projects generated by the SRU version of quickly would be accepted, despite being slightly non-conforming
<mterry> dholbach, at least that was my understanding
<dholbach> mterry, in the last days we had to go and fix up a big number of things
<dholbach> including the bits in the branch I gave him
<dholbach> hey grissi_
<dholbach> http://pad.ubuntu.com/PHDShTbnFi has some docs to help you get started
<stgraber> dholbach: I don't really like it, especially as it's packaged in the archive...
<mterry> dholbach, OK.  So ARB is saying these are blockers now.  So do you want me to propose an SRU branch against python-distutils-extra, or is that being done already?
<dholbach> stgraber, thought so
<stgraber> dholbach: what's the reason for not using the one from the archive?
<dholbach> mterry, I didn't have the time to check, but I think something is in the works already
<dholbach> stgraber, I guess it's merely unawareness of policies
<mterry> dholbach, OK.  So for short term, the best you can do is locally patch python-distutils-extra or point them at the SRU proposed thing if that's already there
<mterry> dholbach, there isn't a way to hook into the process manually or have the files preserved
<grissi_> dholbach: I get OpenID Authentication Required after I logged in with launchpad
<dholbach> grissi_, hang on
<mterry> dholbach, but for the changelog, just have them delete it before running submitubuntu
<dholbach> I'll move it to the wiki
<mterry> stgraber, why is a one-entry changelog a requirement, out of curiousity?
<dholbach> grissi_, let me get back to you in a sec
<doctormon> hello
<mterry> submitubuntu should probably do that for them
<dholbach> mterry, if you could provide a comment for the other app, that'd be nice
<mterry> oh right
<dholbach> thanks a bunch :)
<mterry> dholbach, so I'm a little confused on 1274.  It looks like he has gone to manual packaging?  And he sees it being installed into /opt but you don't?
<dholbach> yeah, I told him to 'quickly submitubuntu' but it seems it did not work
<LoT> dholbach: dump me a link to the source package for that?
<dholbach> LoT, for which?
 * LoT is ssh'd into an Ubuntu box to dissect an unrelated package
<LoT> dholbach: 1274
<LoT> (for dget)
<LoT> (so i can dissect the source package and simulate the installation to confirm if its in /opt)
<dholbach> dget https://launchpad.net/~phoenix1987/+archive/ppa/+files/gtumbler_12.07.3.dsc
<mterry> dholbach, looks fine to me
<mterry> dholbach, except the desktop file is in /opt instead of /usr
<dholbach> oh yeah?
<dholbach> then I must have looked at the wrong one
<mterry> dholbach, the precise one in the PPA?  (there are two, one for oneiric, one for precise)
<dholbach> yep
<mterry> The oneiric one is just /usr, since it has the -public1 and must have been the result of a 'quickly share'
<mterry> dholbach, but the precise one is the /opt one
<dholbach> grissi_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Review/Showdown
<dholbach> mterry, are we both talking about https://launchpad.net/~phoenix1987/+archive/ppa/+files/gtumbler_12.07.3.dsc?
<mterry> dholbach, yeah
<dholbach> mterry, if I build it, it installs to /usr
<dholbach> everyone who's looking for docs to help with the reviews, have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Review/Showdown
<mterry> dholbach, I was looking at the deb in the PPA itself
<mterry> dholbach, how are you building it?
<dholbach> mterry, 'debuild'
<LoT> apparently my system doesnt want to work
<LoT> *loads up a different system for package dissecting*
<dholbach> mterry, let me pbuilder it just to try
<mterry> dholbach, interesting...  it looks like the author is using oneiric quickly...
<mterry> dholbach, which may be part of the problem
<noodles775> dholbach: So I'm down to the following warnings. I'm guessing lines 3-4 can be ignored, 4-6 I can chmod (assuming they don't need +x), and not sure what to do about line 2.
<dholbach> mterry, interestingly enough it seems to work in pbuilder??????
<dholbach> mterry, alright, I'll have another go at gtumbler then
 * noodles775 finds http://lintian.debian.org/tags/copyright-refers-to-deprecated-bsd-license-file.html
<noodles775> Nice.
<didrocks> dholbach: stgraber: one entry changelog is required?
<mterry> dholbach, I would highly recommend the author use 12.04 precise though.  That's the one that has all the ARB fixes (and will install the desktop file in the right place)
<mterry> didrocks, yeah for ARB as I recall
<dholbach> mterry, yeah, but asking people to upgrade to a new ubuntu version will take us a bit longer :)
<didrocks> wow, as an archive admin NEWing a lot of package for ubuntu, I never required that
<didrocks> other as well
<didrocks> same for debian ftp archive admin
<dpm> dholbach, in terms of prioritizing, and in case it helps, you can leave gtumbler for later. We've closed the list and disqualified it because it does not run
<didrocks> not sure what is intended here
<mterry> dholbach, well, the version in 11.10 will not create a deb file that will work for users
<dholbach> maybe you can deliver the news then :-P
<Lasall> I reviewd an application (xkcd browser) but it does not install to /opt . what to do?
<mterry> in that review page? ook
<dholbach> Lasall, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1267/feedback/ is the conversation which happened earlier
<dholbach> ^ that one is another one where somebody seems to have issues with 'submitubuntu'
<Lasall> hmpf, so its reviewd twice :(
<dholbach> Lasall, yeah, the list at https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/arb/ might be helpful
<doctormon> dholbach: I was asked to report in for review duty.
<dholbach> hey doctormon, we set up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Review/Showdown which might help getting started
<dholbach> Lasall, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1259/ looks like an app which has not been reviewed yet
<dholbach> same for https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1241/
<dholbach> or https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1235/
<dholbach> or https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1226/
<dholbach> or https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1220/
<Lasall> yeah
<Lasall> thx dholbach :)
<dholbach> let me know if the instructions (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Review/Showdown) trying to review them work or don't work
<dholbach> and where they should be clearer
<dholbach> maybe everybody who goes and reviews something lets the others on IRC know
<Lasall> its hard to find which app needs review
<dholbach> so we don't step on each other's toes
<doctormon> Should be on that map thing right?
<dholbach> if you have a look at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/12/%23ubuntu-arb.html#t12:06 you can see how noodles775 and I reviewed kenny together - maybe that helps as well
<dholbach> doctormon, hm? :)
<dpm> thanks for coming over doctormon :)
<noodles775> dholbach: I've done everything I can for lightread (which seems fine). There are those 4 remaining warnings, which I've documented at: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1225/feedback/
<noodles775> dholbach: if you think that's OK, I'll send an email and move it to vote.
<doctormon> dholbach: You have a visual map webpage, showing the progress through the process?
<dholbach> you mean the Trello board?
<dholbach> noodles775, I just had a chat with stgraber earlier and he seemed to say that the embedded-javascript-library bits should be fixed
<dholbach> noodles775, I'll take a look at it
<doctormon> dholbach: YEs! Trello
<noodles775> dholbach: cool.
<dholbach> noodles775, what is the diff based on? do you have a branch somewhere?
<dholbach> noodles775, I had to replace some jquery bits somewhere else already, so I probably find that code somewhere again
<noodles775> dholbach: https://code.launchpad.net/~michael.nelson/ubuntu-app-reviews/lightread
<dholbach> awesome
 * dholbach has a look
<Lasall> where to find source branch? e.g. https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1241/
<doctormon> dholbach: Do you have a link for the trello?
<dholbach> doctormon, it should be in the docs, no?
<dholbach> https://trello.com/board/ubuntu-arb-submissions/4fee2215cee295013c0862ba
<doctormon> Although if you're not using it for the review...?
<dholbach> doctormon, we are
<dholbach> but still we unfortunately track things in a couple of different places :/
<dholbach> ^ can somebody help Lasall please?
<Lasall> <3
<grissi_> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-reviews/+branches
<Lasall> and how to map to the correct branch? I already searched there
<dholbach> lp:~ubuntu-app-review-contributors/ubuntu-app-reviews/lan-chatter
<doctormon> dholbach: Integration is the lost super power
<Lasall> arg, this site as more pages than 1... thx dholbach
<dholbach> doctormon, I agree with you - if there were generally more people working on this it'd be easier
<LoT> 14:43 < elfy> hi raju
<LoT> whoops sorry
<LoT> putty is evil
<LoT> accidential rightclick pasted stuff
<mterry> dholbach, stgraber: are we sure that Standards-Versions and such are really blockers?  Seems like stickling, when there are so many other exceptions for quickly-created packages like the gosh-awful debian/rules it creates in 12.04
<stgraber> mterry: they're no actual blocker but they're also so easy to fix that there's really no reason not to
<mterry> stgraber, not for quickly-created projects.  For those, you have to patch python-distutils-extra
<stgraber> mterry: IIRC dholbach and the others have just been fixing these in the packaging branch post-quickly, which works fine
<mterry> stgraber, they've been trying, but that doesn't work, because quickly will overwrite them each time.  There is no post-quickly
<mterry> stgraber, which is why life would be so much easier if we didn't block on such nits.  Doing so will require an SRU of python-distutils-extra (which isn't necessarily a bad idea long term, but seems awkward short term)
<dpm> coolbhavi, did you add the comment about zlizer on the apps spreadsheet? I'm asking because I think they're not duplicates
<grissi_> I am currently reviewing babysmix: Should the docs be installed to /usr or to /opt ?
<coolbhavi> no dpm I just viewed the spreadsheet
<dpm> ok, no worries, thanks coolbhavi
<doctormon> dholbach: I disagree with the generalisation, the project would need more ice breakers early on, but more helpers later on won't make the project jump to a lower energy band.
<doctormon> Just hopefully get through the work at the experenced energy level.
<dholbach> doctormon, I agree very much with you
<dholbach> doctormon, but realistically we're in a situation with a lot of submissions and submitters who would like to have a reply right now :)
<doctormon> Indeed, lets do it then.
<dholbach> rock and roll
<dholbach> noodles775, lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-app-reviews/lightread :-D
<dholbach> noodles775, I've got to hop on a call in a bit - so if you could share the good news (if it works for you), that'd be great
<noodles775> dholbach: cool, will do - thanks!
 * dholbach hugs noodles775
<grissi_> Should docs be installed to /usr or to /opt ?
<dholbach> grissi_, no, docs should be fine in /usr/share/doc/ and AFAIK arb-lint should not complain about it
<doctormon> hmm I cant change the trello board
<Lasall> guidelines mention <upstream>-0extras<ubunturelease>.<packagerev> as version string but this is not native package format
<dholbach> Lasall, don't worry too much about it, for a native version 1.2.3 will be fine
<dholbach> like 1.2.3
<Lasall> ok thx
<doctormon> Are all the items in the arb list for review? Or just showdown apps?
<dholbach> you can review whichever you like, personally I've been concentrating on the showdown apps
<doctormon> I can't actually tell the difference, lol
<jbisch> Hi, new here. Let me know if I can be of help with reviewing showdown apps.
<manish> Hello!
<grissi_> Should packages be installed to opt/extras.ubuntu.com/... or is opt/.../ fine too
<dholbach> opt/extras.ubuntu.com/package
<dholbach> just try to build one of the packages and run arb-lint in the source tree
<dholbach> and it will tell you if the files are in the right place
<dholbach> jbisch, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Review/Showdown is where we put together some docs for the review
<grissi_> yeah I have done so and they were all in /opt but in the wrong place
<doctormon> I can't seem to link up the arb list to the branch list, I'm failing at this.
<doctormon> Ah found it, damn multiple pages.
<mhall119> grissi_: sounds like it'll need changes to the packaging script
<mhall119> you might need to just send a review as "Needs Information" asking the developer to fix ti
<grissi_> yeah I'm currently writing it but were can I review it?
<dholbach> what do you mean by review it?
<doctormon> I don't have a "Start Review" button in myapp website, should I worry?
<grissi_> I can't find a
<grissi_> Start Review button
<Lasall> I can't comment on an app: Access forbidden
<Lasall> (to ask developer to fix this /opt issue)
<doctormon> Hmm this is an odd app I'm trying to review here, the project's code branch looks good, but the auto-imported branch in the arc is a completely different app...
<doctormon> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reg-mlux/interest-calculation/trunk/files should be http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-app-review-contributors/ubuntu-app-reviews/interest-calculation/files
<dholbach> doctormon, can you give me the link to the myapps submission?
<dholbach> there was a problem with myapps I'm happy to workaround for you :)
<doctormon> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1172/
<dholbach> I'll get back to you
<doctormon> thanks dholbach
<jbisch> Can I be added to the Trello board? I want to move an app to being reviewed. My profile is https://trello.com/josephbisch.
 * doctormon thanks the heavens this isn't a nuclear reactor project. *tongue in cheek!*
<LoT> lol
<dholbach> doctormon, lp:~ubuntu-app-review-contributors/ubuntu-app-reviews/interest-calculation
<grissi_> dholbach, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1035/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088152/
<grissi_> have to go now see you tommorow
<dholbach> thanks!!!
<Lasall> dholbach: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1241/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088159/
<dholbach> thanks!
<doctormon> thanks dholbach
<doctormon> Damn I keep on wandering off into a design review. Not the job here!
<vibhav> Indicator Stickynotes looks good to me
<vibhav> dholbach: ^
<dholbach> vibhav, arb-lint and lintian relatively happy?
<dholbach> vibhav, which branch is it?
<vibhav> dholbach: I took it from https://launchpad.net/~umang/+archive/indicator-stickynotes/+packages
<dholbach> hey asomething
<vibhav> dholbach: The only lintian errors I see are dir-or-file-in-opt , which are necessary for apps
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> vibhav, I'll take a look at it in a bit again, just to verify
<vibhav> dholbach: And arb-lint returns nothing
<asomething> hi all!
<vibhav> asomething: o/
<dholbach> thanks vibhav!
<vibhav> youre welcome
 * vibhav is having a look at gtkreddit
<asomething> so, on list it was mentioned that apps that ask for root aren't for the ARB process. Is this documented anywhere? It doesn't seem to be on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Review/Guidelines
<dholbach> oh wow - which one was that?
<vibhav> Im sure there is going to be FUD regarding the rules of the ARB that the ARB has rules similar to that of the Ubuntu App store
<vibhav> :(
<vibhav> s/Ubuntu App Store/Apple App Store/
<dholbach> ?
<asomething> dholbach, it came up discussing aplomb on list, but rfus also calls pkexec
<dholbach> wow, I didn't know
<vibhav> dholbach: Im sure stupid people will compare the ARB guidelines to those of the Apple Store :(
<dholbach> which of the guidelines do you personally feel is unreasonable?
<vibhav> the root ones
<vibhav> Though I fell it is fine
<vibhav> feel*
<vibhav> Finally, they are only apps
<dholbach> ok
<vibhav> But there are always people there to critisize
<vibhav> Like that story on why Ubuntu doesnt use the "L" word
<asomething> "ARB apps aren't allowed to touch system files or require superuser" - stgraber https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/app-review-board/2012-July/001376.html
<asomething> I knew about touching system files, but the superuser requirement was new to me
<vibhav> hmm, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1081/ is based on Chromium, shouldnt it be rejected
<vibhav> "Apps should not be forks or updates of existing applications in the Ubuntu archive "
<dpm> vibhav, I'd be up for rejecting it too. On top of that, a web browser is too complex an app for the ARB
<dholbach> vibhav, it indeed looks good
<dholbach> I just pushed some tiny changes to lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-app-reviews/indicator-stickynotes
<dholbach> vibhav, did you test-install and test-run it?
<coolbhavi> vibhav, that was the core requirement of App showdown I believe and we ARB only prefer to review light weight apps
<vibhav> coolbhavi: yup
<vibhav> dholbach: yes
<vibhav> dholbach: It looks good to me
<dholbach> mail sent
<vibhav> cool
<doctormon> dholbach: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1266/ -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088263/
<dholbach> oh wow
<dholbach> didrocks, ^ ever seen anything like this before?
 * didrocks looks
<doctormon> I looked at the py, it's importing X11 Display, causing error.
<didrocks> dholbach: oh!
<didrocks> dholbach: I know why you had this bad window the other day
<didrocks> this just made me realize
<didrocks> so basically, p-d-e, to detect depends has to import the package
<didrocks> to know all the dirty little secret of the imported modules
<didrocks> and some modules are doing bad things on import
<didrocks> like executing code…
<didrocks> I'm sure it's the case of wiimap
<didrocks> waow, this is a big issue when you embeed bad python modules
<didrocks> meaning that you can't autopackage them in chroot or whatever
<didrocks> you need to have everything installed
<didrocks> (this is when you generate debian/control)
<dholbach> asomething, maybe you can pack doctormon's paste into a myapps reply?
<dholbach> I need to rush out real quick before I have the CC meeting
<doctormon> didrocks: Does quickly create the Builder.py and Window.py files in *_lib for these apps?
<dholbach> so brb
<didrocks> doctormon: indeed
<doctormon> didrocks: I'm surprised it's embeding a lib, shouldn't that be packaged?
<didrocks> doctormon: yeah, we are under discussion to push that to a library for next cycle
<vibhav> For automatically ;aunchong on startup, does a program need any special permissions?
<jbisch> May I have permission to review apps and post comments on myapps? I dont have a start review link and I am unable to post comments.
<mhall119> dholbach: what is this Babys Mix card in the trello?
<doctormon> didrocks: Have you checkout this: https://code.launchpad.net/~doctormo/doctormo-random/gtkme
<didrocks> doctormon: oh yeah, it's really cool, you made a video about it, didn't you?
<doctormon> didrocks: Don't think so, I made a video about clutter/css a few weeks ago.
<didrocks> doctormon: oh right, I was thinking it was the same thing
<didrocks> doctormon: will give it a look :)
<doctormon> thanks didrocks
<dholbach> mhall119, no idea
<dholbach> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1035/?
<mhall119> dholbach: it's not on my spreadsheet of showdown entries
<dholbach> no idea
<dholbach> sorry
<jbisch> dholbach: I can't review apps on myapps with my account.
<LoT> technically nor can I but that's a separate issue
<dholbach> just put your review text on paste.ubuntu.com and somebody else can put it into the review window
 * LoT blames the firewalls
<dholbach> ← in a call right now
<LoT> dholbach: you're always on the phone or something :/
<dholbach> I know
<dholbach> but stgraber, mhall119, wendar should for example be able to help as well
<wendar> jbisch: are you a member of the app-review-contributors team? that's how MyApps knows to grant permission to post reviews
<jbisch> wendar: I am not. This is my first time reviewing an app. I'll try joining the team.
<jbisch> Someone please post http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088338/ as a comment to https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1169/
<doctormon> hey wendar
<wendar> doctormon: hi!
<wendar> doctormon: thanks for connecting me with Darren, he did a great job on the icons
<Imxset21> So I heard you guys would like help reviewing?
<jbisch> Imxset21: Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Review/Showdown
<Imxset21> Thanks
<dholbach> alright my app reviewing friends - I have a couple of friends coming over, so I'll try to clean the place up a little bit :)
<dholbach> I'll be back reviewing tomorrow :)
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day!
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<Imxset21> So I ran arb-lint on an app-submission and several warnings/errors popped up. What's the appropriate way to contact the author? Email, bug report on launchpad, etc.?
<doctormon> Oooh, maps is a keeper. Excellent app.
<OwaisL> Is it OK to have a symlink for /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/app/bin/app in /usr/bin/ ?
<george_e> OwaisL: Why would you need a symlink in /usr/bin?
<OwaisL> george_e, the app also has a CLI typing in the full path would be considered bad UX. Also, they app creates a number of .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications which also have to be hard coded to /opt path. It just doesn't feel right to me to hard code path for executable
<george_e> Ah, I understand.
<grissi> Hi
<grissi> As I can't review apps can someone please review this https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/947/ with this text http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088477/
<doctormon> Any official person here? dh<tab> is offline, but does anyone else have policy power?
<LoT> did you poke mhall119?
<mhall119> who?
<LoT> doctormon
<LoT> in case you can help him out, mhall119
<LoT> ... whoops, i left python running on a loop o.O
<doctormon> mhall119: I sent an email to dh about trello, basic idea is that we rename "Reply from Developer" to "Waiting on Reviewer" so us sub-reviewers who have access to trello can add items into that list that real reviewers can see. Perhaps with links to pastebin etc in the comments.
<mhall119> doctormon: you mean if you're reviewing something and get stuck?
<doctormon> yeah, or even if things fail and we can't actually do a response because we're not ARB mentors.
<doctormon> Which is the same thing really.
<mhall119> doctormon: it's the ARB's board, so I don't want to change it without their consent
<mhall119> wendar: stgraber: highvoltage: ^^^
<mhall119> ajmitch: ^^
<stgraber> I don't mind (though I haven't really used trello yet, tbh)
<jvrbanac> mhall119: Are y'all still needing people to help review stuff? I won't be able to do anything until after I get off work in a few hours, but I figured I would try to catch you before the end of your work day.
<highvoltage> mhall119: in the middle of something, can't read now
<mhall119> jvrbanac: yup, still have lots to do, ping me when you're available
<jvrbanac> Ok will do.
<ajmitch> doctormon: moving cards to the voting queue in trello isn't enough to get people to vote on it, we need an email to the list with the branch so we can go through, branch it & review it
<george_e> mhall119: I've installed arb-lint, checked out lp:deltify, and built the package with 'debuild -us -uc'.
<george_e> The only Lintian errors were all 'dir-or-file-in-opt'.
<george_e> However, when I run arb-lint, I received the following warnings: http://dpaste.com/770016/
<george_e> Some of them I can fix.
<george_e> (Like the error about multiple changelog entries, etc.)
<george_e> But others... I'm not exactly sure what to do with them.
<mhall119> george_e: you can fix all but the size warning, which can be ignored
<mhall119> Quickly puts 'cdbs' in the debian/control Build-Depends field, even if you don't need it.  You can probably just move it
<george_e> mhall119: Okay, I've just pushed 'lp:~george-edison55/ubuntu-app-reviews/deltify'
<george_e> ...with all but the size warning corrected.
<mhall119> perfect
<george_e> According to the instructions, the next step is 'sudo debi'.
<mhall119> or you can open the .deb in Software Center
<mhall119> which is what I usually do
<george_e> Okay.
<adrian_> mhalll119: Hey there, I found your nick on the developer blog-post about the app showdown and have a quick question.
<adrian_> in the rules, it says: the Participant can submit more than one app, up to a maximum of 2. Participants can charge for applications in the Software Centre, but the code must be released under an Open Source license to make its review possible.
<adrian_> that's what I did. But I received an email today saying this:
<adrian_> Hi. Your application was routed to the commercial queue (vs the ARB queue) since you put a price on the application. If you want to submit this to the showdown, please remove the price.
<adrian_> (the app was uploaded to a PPA and was built there. So obviousely, it's open source. MIT licensed to be exact)
<adrian_> (That commercial applications are possible is also mentioned in the "Review:" part of the rules: Review: zero-cost applications will be reviewed at the technical level and published by the Ubuntu App Review Board (ARB). Paid-for applications will be reviewed and published by the Consumer Apps (CA) team at Canonical.)
<mhall119> adrian_: who send that email?
<adrian_> John Pugh
<mhall119> what was the app?
<adrian_> Hackwork
<adrian_> just noticed that I can answer that post when I go to the "my app" page. should I just do that?
<doctormon> adrian_: An app can be commercial and open source, open source has nothing to do with the price.
<adrian_> Sure I know
<mhall119> adrian_: I'll talk to John, your app can still be considered for the contest if it meets all the other qualifications
<mhall119> adrian_: can you link me to you MyApps page?
<adrian_> that one? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1192/
<doctormon> ajmitch: I have sent an email for each review to the board, none of them have gone through because it's a moderated board. Someone needs to clear the queue.
<ajmitch> doctormon: ah right, you're not subscribed to the list?
<ajmitch> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/app-review-board if you want to subscribe, it's a bit busy at the moment since every app update on myapps gets mailed there
<mhall119> adrian_: and a link to your PPA too?
<adrian_> https://launchpad.net/~agib/+archive/hackwork
<adrian_> Should I answer John's "Needs Information" request? Or just wait?
<doctormon> ajmitch: I figured I'd wait, I was only marshaled into helping today and I know it must be busy.
<mhall119> adrian_: tell him that Michael Hall says commercial apps qualify for the Showdown as long as they are open source
<adrian_> k, will do :)
<mhall119> adrian_: your package should install to /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/hackwork/
<ajmitch> doctormon: oh, someone twisted your arm to help out? :)
<adrian_> oh. I thought that /opt/hackwork was enough
<adrian_> should I update the packge in the ppa?
<mhall119> adrian_: yes please
<adrian_> k
<mhall119> adrian_: also, do you just run the Hackwork.exe on Linux?
<mhall119> or Hackwork
<adrian_> yes, with mono
<adrian_> I think there is the RunHackwork script which does that
<adrian_> and it installs a .desktop file of course
<mhall119> cool, I'll give it a try
<adrian_> :)
<adrian_> and don't get irritated by the amount of code. We are 5 people who worked almost full-time on it
<doctormon> adrian_: Sounds good, what does it do?
<adrian_> It's a RTS-game
<adrian_> which has some neat little features ;-) try it out :p
<adrian_> uhm.. when I'm just here right now.. I always wondered how to correctly create updates to packages in a ppa (the -1/-2 at the end of the package name that indicates the ubuntu revision)
<adrian_> dput always wants to upload the .orig.tar.gz again and fails :/
<doctormon> adrian_: I can't find any of the code
<adrian_> https://launchpad.net/~agib/+archive/hackwork/+files/hackwork_0.1.6.orig.tar.gz
<adrian_> that's the orig.tar.gz used for building the package. it contains everything needed for the build
<doctormon> adrian_: you not using bzr or git?
<adrian_> No, we're doing development in private and only open-source releases
<adrian_> we have our own SVN repo
<george_e> mhall119: I have finished reviewing Deltify and submitted an email to the app-review-board mailing list.
<george_e> Are there any further steps I need to take?
<adrian_> ls
<adrian_> oops, sorry
<adrian_> multi-monitor fails :/
<adrian_> again.. how to I get dput to not upload the .orig.tar.gz a second time for a new ubuntu revision (-2 suffix in the version string)? :/
<doctormon> adrian_: Can you see private messages on irc?
<adrian_> uhm.. not sure, I'm using webchat.freenode.net :/
<adrian_> not much of an IRCer myself
<adrian_> at least I diddn't see one yet.. in case you tried to write one
<doctormon> adrian_: Just asking about development, is it a windows project?
<adrian_> No. Well, it also runs on windows as one of us uses windows
<adrian_> but we simply knew the XNA framework for game development before and also knew the Linux-clone MonoGame
<adrian_> so we simply chose that to be more efficient so we don't have to learn a new framework _and_ code a game in such short time
<adrian_> but the target was the showdown in the first place. That it also runs on windows is more of a side-effect
<doctormon> adrian_: Sounds fun; was the choice for private development done before making it open source?
<adrian_> actually, we wanted to have it closed source so we could sell it commercially afterwards. but then we read that open source is a requirement for the showdown
<adrian_> so we open sourced it :)
<mhall119> george_e: lather, rinse, repeat
<doctormon> adrian_: Hopefully you'll be able to sell it and make it open source. Would you be willing to keep me informed about how well it does? I'm very interested in the commercial open source market and believe with channels like the Software Center in Ubuntu it can work.
<adrian_> doctormon: well, I think most people won't even notice that it's open source. Right now the only source that is online are the .orig.tar.gz files. And one might notice it when seeing the MIT license
<adrian_> but I think most poeple won't notice it
<george_e> mhall119: But I don't need to update anything on Trello or something like that?
<adrian_> especially since we are currently also trying to get on desura, where people are probably even less open-source-aware. Not sure however
<adrian_> but If you want to know how things are going, feel free to drop me a mail. Otherwise I will definitely forget :)
<doctormon> adrian_: Well that's the idea really, customers don't really care, but developers do and the effeciancy of your support operation benefits from being foss.
<doctormon> And customers care eventually when they want other developers to help them fix problems or make it work on a new platform. :-)
<adrian_> Yeah, there are probably always some enthusiasts who want to take a look at the code
<adrian_> not sure if you read the description, but the game is in a inside-computer-scifi-setting where you have to virtually hack machines. We developed a simple algorithm that reads the player's browser history and uses the hostnames from there as content in the game
<adrian_> actually, the first question when I publicly announced hackwork was "oh well.. can I disable that? I don't trust it if I can't see the source code..."
<adrian_> so for those people, open source is clearly a benefit (but you can disable that feature anyway ;-) )
<adrian_> gah.. now I messed up my build when moving to /opt/extras.ubuntu.com :/
<doctormon> adrian_: I'm still trying to build it from the orig, hmm.
<adrian_> not working? did you install the build-deps?
<adrian_> should work without a problem with Ubuntu 12.04. At least I can do it here and the build-bot can do it, too :)
<doctormon> I got the mono-develop, but I only have the orig, no build-dep list
<adrian_> aah right
<adrian_> one sec, I'll send you the line
<adrian_> libdbus1.0-cil-dev, devscripts, cli-common-dev, mono-xbuild
<doctormon> thanks adrian_
<ajmitch> adrian_: not using monogame?
<adrian_> yes, using MonoGame
<adrian_> but that's not in the repository, so I include it in my source package
<ajmitch> ah right, that's a bit icky but it'll need to get into quantal & be backported to precise for you to do otherwise
<ajmitch> iirc it's been uploaded to debian unstable now
<adrian_> yep
<adrian_> hm.. I'm not sure if its far enought to do that
<adrian_> I had to do a _lot_ of adjustments and pull-requests to the monogame project to get everything to run correctly
 * ajmitch guesses directhex will get it synced to quantal
<adrian_> there are just so many frequent changes and no reliable stable releases :/
<ajmitch> 2.5.1 wasn't working well?
<doctormon> adrian_: All I get is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088882/
<adrian_> 2.5.1 only has 2D support
<adrian_> I had to use the 3d-branch from git (which is mainly developed by Sickheadgames) and even that needed many changes and fixes
<adrian_> doctormon: doesn't look right.. you're somehow loading the windows project files
<adrian_> but correctly opened the HackworkLinux solution
<adrian_> looks weird...
<ajmitch> hopefully all that can get rolled into a stable release soonish, bundling your own fork of libraries really isn't nice :)
<adrian_> yeah, I know :/
<ajmitch> morning robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> ajmitch, that was fast
<adrian_> oh.. and MonoGame depends on OpenTK, which is also not in the repository ;)
<ajmitch> adrian_: also in debian now
<adrian_> doctormon: did you try to open both solutions or something like that?...
<adrian_> ajmitch: ah, okay :)
<doctormon> adrian_: I copied a file, the first error I got was: Could not find file "/tmp/hackwork/src/Projekt/HackworkLinux.sln".
<ajmitch> robert_ancell: yeah, I was talking in this channel, and you appeared :)
<doctormon> adrian_: So I copied Could not find file "/tmp/hackwork/src/Projekt/Hackwork.sln" to it.
<adrian_> uhm
<adrian_> that doesn't seem right
<adrian_> the Hackwork.sln is the windows project
<adrian_> what you need is HackworkLinux.sln.. it's not there?
<adrian_> can't beleive that.. it has to be.. let me double-check..
<adrian_> you are right.. it isn't
<adrian_> wow.. where did that go?!
<ajmitch> how is the package in the ppa built then?
 * ajmitch is slowly downloading that
<adrian_> it's using xbuild on the HackworkLinux.sln
<adrian_> strange..
<adrian_> xbuild $(CURDIR)/HackworkLinux.sln "/p:Configuration=Release"
<adrian_> that's what it does...
<adrian_> at that actually worked.. I have no idea where the HackworkLinux.sln file is gone..
<doctormon> It's in the main dir
<adrian_> oh.. right
<doctormon> hmm, `cp HackworkLinux.sln src/Projekt/Linux/` then ./build.sh  results in http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088898/
<adrian_> wait a sec.. checking it out right now
<adrian_> just tested from a clean .orig.tar.gz I just downloaded
<adrian_> I simply downloaded, extracted, opened HackworkLinux.sln from the main dir in monodevelop
<adrian_> and could build :/
<adrian_> that doesn't work for you?
<doctormon> to be fair I don't know how to open the sln, I'm just running build.sh
<adrian_> ouch.. I think that's outdated by now, sorry
<adrian_> well
<adrian_> if you want it from the command line and want it as fast as possible, simply extract from the orig again so you get everything cleaned up
<adrian_> and then run xbuild HackworkLinux.sln "/p:Configuration=Release"
<doctormon> ok building...
<adrian_> the binaries should then be in src/Projekt/Linux/bin/Release
<adrian_> "mono Hackwork.exe" should then do the job
<adrian_> btw: the soundtracks are the best part of the game ;-) make sure to have sound enabled :p
<adrian_> oh.. and you might be missing some dependencies.. if you have problems, I'll send you the Depends line too
<doctormon> adrian_: Thanks for your help, got it working
<adrian_> :) have fun playing
<doctormon> Not sure how to operate the skermish mode yet.
<adrian_> 7 AIs on a small map is the most awesome thing ;)
<adrian_> play the first campaign. it contains playing instructions
<adrian_> the second and third campaign are then app-showdown-related.. but we ran out of time, so the story is not _that_ good
<doctormon> adrian_: Your content is MIT too?
<adrian_> all content that was made by us - yes
<adrian_> some stuff was not. that is noticed in doc/Licenses
<doctormon> cool, we should make sure that goes into the debian/copyright file.
<adrian_> i feared that.. :(
<mhall119> george_e: sorry for the delay, just move the card to the "Voting" column on trello
<george_e> mhall119: I can't.
<george_e> Nothing happens when I try to drag it.
<mhall119> george_e: which one?
<george_e> Deltify.
<mhall119> what column is it in?
<george_e> Needs Review.
<ajmitch> george_e: or we could just add you to the trello board
<george_e> :)
<mhall119> ajmitch: if you could, that would be great
<mhall119> I've moved Deltify to "Voting" already though
<ajmitch> pretty sure I got the right person
<george_e> Got the invite, thanks.
<doctormon> adrian_: Played the game, enjoyed it, good work!
<adrian_> thanks :)
<george_e> Now on to the next one...
<mhall119> george_e: once you have access, move them from "Needs Review" to "Being Reviewed" when you start working on one
<george_e> Okay, great.
<adrian_> as I said.. skirmish mode with 7 AIs on a small map can be awesome. I still met nobody (including the developers) who could beat that on hard
<mhall119> adrian_: I installed, haven't played yet, looks great though
<adrian_> (even tho the AI is not cheating)
<adrian_> :)
<mhall119> adrian_: it's also been added to the official list of apps to be judged in the contest
<adrian_> awesome
<adrian_> update to put it in /opt/extras.ubuntu.com will be there soon
<OwaisL> mhall119, can arb apps depend on other arb apps?
<ajmitch> OwaisL: generally, no
#ubuntu-arb 2012-07-13
<jvrbanac> mhall119: Sorry... long work day. I'm finally free for rest of the evening.
<george_e> Hmm... F5 Notifier's .desktop file doesn't seem to end up in the right place...
<george_e> mhall119: This isn't good... I've got everything ready for F5 Notifier except... the .desktop doesn't end up in the DEB. The .desktop.in file exists and the setup.py file hasn't been modified...
<george_e> I really have no idea what's going on here.
<george_e> Ah... wait a minute...
<george_e> "copying build/share/applications/f5-notifier.desktop -> /home/nathan/Documents/repositories/f5-notifier/debian/f5-notifier/opt/extras.ubuntu.com/f5-notifier/share/applications"
<george_e> Why is the .desktop file going to /opt???
 * george_e sits back to think about this for a minute...
<george_e> Somewhere along the line, the 'extra-' prefix isn't getting added to the .desktop filename.
 * george_e does some further investigation...
<george_e> AHA! It appears that the rules file somehow had the wrong filename.
<george_e> Yup, that fixes it up.
<ajmitch> george_e: f5 notifier vote was emailed to the ubuntu-app-devel list?
<george_e> Whaaaat?
 * george_e slaps forehead.
<george_e> No wonder it wasn't showing up in the list.
<george_e> ajmitch: There, I sent it to the correct list.
<george_e> Do I need to send another email to the app-devel list explaining the error?
<george_e> ...or will everyone just figure out what happened?
<ajmitch> I think we can figure it out
<ajmitch> I was just surprised to see it in a different mail folder :)
<george_e> Sorry about that.
<george_e> That's what I get for using autocomplete in Gmail.
<vibhav> ajmitch: Could you replace the etherpad link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Review/Showdown
 * vibhav is having a look at fuelexpensetracker
* ajmitch changed the topic of #ubuntu-arb to: Ubuntu Application Review Board | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Review/Showdown | Feel free to ask, we're not always staring at our screens so please hang around for an answer
<vibhav> thanks
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning!
<dholbach> good morning
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> ciao PaoloRotolo
<george_e> And as for me... good night everyone :)
<dholbach> seems we got a lot of helpers yesterday :)
<dholbach> hey george_e
<dholbach> how are you all doing? :)
<george_e> dholbach: Yes?
<dholbach> george_e, good night then :)
<dholbach> PaoloRotolo, come stai?
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, tutto bene, grazie :P
<dholbach> cosa fai?
<dholbach> I think there were lots of submissions to myapps from Italians
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, right :D
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, ehm, what we should do with this: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1249/?
<PaoloRotolo> It is without title, maybe a terminal-only app, don't have a PPA
<PaoloRotolo> doesn't*
<dholbach> did you have a look at https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/site_media/arb/packages/2012/07/appshowdownfiles_1.tar?
<dholbach> ah, terminal-only?
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, the server app is terminal only
<dholbach> and the client?
<PaoloRotolo> From the description "a server application run from the commandline and a client application."
<PaoloRotolo> I'm trying the client
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, btw, it hasn't a PPA
<PaoloRotolo> We have only 2 .deb in the .tar archive
<dholbach> OH OK
<dholbach> you could reply with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Review/Responses#Submitted_binary_package
<PaoloRotolo> oh, it says this too: This is the result of my failed attempt at using quickly to make a ppa for the App Showdown...
<PaoloRotolo> it's an unfortunate app XD
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> hi dpm
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning dpm!
<dpm> buon giourno PaoloRotolo :)
<dpm> *giorno
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, ahahah, thanks :D
<dholbach> ajmitch, around to publish a few more apps? ;-)
<PaoloRotolo> hi popey
<popey> hi
<dholbach> hey popey
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, can I reject this: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1106/ ?
<PaoloRotolo> It is the old version of https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1317/
<dholbach> dpm, ^?
<dpm> looking...
<PaoloRotolo> He says "now I will resubmit my application as the email requested."
<dpm> PaoloRotolo, let me e-mail him, CC'ing you asking him to withdraw one of the submissions. If he doesn't reply, then we can reject it.
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, ok
<dpm> PaoloRotolo, done
<dpm> thanks for the heads up!
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, you're welcome
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, uhm, I can't find the OmgUbuntu launcher here: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-reviews/+branches
<PaoloRotolo> please, can you help me?
<dholbach> PaoloRotolo, can you give me the app url in myapps?
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, of course: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1314/
<dholbach> grazie
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, prego :)
<dholbach> PaoloRotolo, lp:~ubuntu-app-review-contributors/ubuntu-app-reviews/omgubuntu-unity
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, oh, thanks!
<dholbach> certo :)
 * dholbach has a look at postman
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, sorry again. If one application is a Launcher for Unity, the app files must be installed in a different directory than /opt
<PaoloRotolo> like my "Ubuntu-it Launcher" or "OMGubuntu launcher"
<dholbach> hum? which file?
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~uitlauncher-dev/uitlauncher/packaging/view/head:/install
<dholbach> ah yes, the icons should be in /opt too
<dholbach> but the .desktop file should be /usr/share/applications/extras-somethinglauncherblabla.desktop
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, ok, icons in /opt and .desktop in /usr/share, right?
<dholbach> yep
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, ok, thanks
<dholbach> is anyone of you still on precise? if so, could you test and see if lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-app-reviews/postman works for you?
<dholbach> maybe in a vm
<dholbach> for me it seems to have a memory leak and is unhappy with compiz
<dholbach> but maybe that's a quantal issue
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, I'm on Precise. I'm downloading it
<dholbach> be careful - I had to Ctrl-Alt-F1 and kill the postman process from there
<PaoloRotolo> ok
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, all good from here
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> so it works fine for you?
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, http://ubuntuone.com/2PzKfTYsG3mIexKmrNlMVC
<PaoloRotolo> yes
<dholbach> perfect, thanks
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, you're welcome :)
<dholbach> I just submitted a few other questions, once they're resolved we can get it up for vote
<dholbach> grazie mille, amico mio :)
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, di nulla :)
<PaoloRotolo> Ok, omgubuntu just reviewed lp:~paolorotolo/ubuntu-app-reviews/omgubuntu-unity
<dpm> dholbach, a couple of people asked me yesterday about this, and I see there's someone else on the ARB list asking the same too. So I created an Ask Ubuntu FAQ-like question - does the answer look sensible to you? http://askubuntu.com/q/163096/9781
<dholbach> sounds good, but maybe didrocks or mterry can confirm?
<dholbach> I'm not too familiar with what quickly does exactly
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, it's good :)
<dholbach> brb
<dpm> dholbach, I've left Quickly out of the answer, so that it works for all apps, given that quickly modifies the control and rules files on each packaging command run
<dpm> thanks for the review PaoloRotolo and dholbach
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, you're welcome
<trkv> I see something about quickly :) I want to ask if someone here is in a contact with it. Developing my package I found that quickly is broken in some points and posted a couple of merge requests, however I see  the quickly merge requests are not often reviewed.
<dpm> trkv, thanks for your contributions. didrocks and mterry are the contact points for Quickly as main developers, but they are not online now. You might want to ping them later on or join the dedicated #quickly IRC channel, which is where most people interested in contributing to Quickly hang out
<dpm> hi fader_, you're not online yet, but nice to see your here! :-)
<trkv> ok, will ping them there
<dpm> cool
<dpm> trkv, actually, didrocks is online there, so you might want to ping him
<trkv> nice
<trkv> Actually I don't want to disturb or hurry ARB reviewers, but I'm a bit nervous about my package haven't even appeared on trello yet) When will be the estimated end of reviewing process?
<PaoloRotolo> trkv, Hi!
<PaoloRotolo> trkv, can you give me the app url in myapps?
<trkv> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1177/
<dholbach> stgraber, wendar, highvoltage, ajmitch: any opinion on the last comment in https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1118/feedback/?
<PaoloRotolo> trkv, https://trello.com/card/parcel-tracker/4fee2215cee295013c0862ba/186 :)
<trkv> PaoloRotolo: thanks, will wait :)
<PaoloRotolo> trkv, you're welcome
<seb128> dholbach, so that's where you are hidding? ;-)
<dholbach> seb128, hey seb :-)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Review/Showdown is what we're doing here :)
<seb128> hey Daniel
 * dholbach hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs dholbach
<dholbach> comment ça va mon ami?
<dholbach> qu'est-ce qui se passe en France?
<seb128> dholbach, ca va bien, il pleut en France !
<dholbach> oui, c'est la même chose ici
<seb128> dholbach, is there a list or something for coordination?
<seb128> like "stuff people are looking at", "ones available for review"
<dholbach> there's https://trello.com/board/ubuntu-arb-submissions/4fee2215cee295013c0862ba but I think a lot of the unreviewed apps are not on there, but only on https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/arb/
<dholbach> I can go through the list and give you a few which I know are not reviewed yet
<didrocks> seb128: run away, dholbach will ask you to review packages soon! :)
<seb128> lol
<dholbach> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1289/ for example
<dholbach> or https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1259/
<dholbach> or https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1260/
<PaoloRotolo> lol
<seb128> dholbach, ok, I can have a look to "nudge"
<dholbach> there should be branches available at https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-reviews/+branches - if there are none, let me know
<dholbach> seb128, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Review/Showdown explains how to install 'arb-lint' - a small tool which checks for the most common problems
<seb128> dholbach, ok
 * dholbach has another look at roundball
<seb128> dholbach, how do I tell people I'm looking at "nudge" so other don't start on it?
<dholbach> yeah, just mention it in the channel
<Alvar_AU> :)
<dpm> wohoo, we've got seb128 as guest reviewer!
<dpm> awesome
<PaoloRotolo> seb128, Welcome!
<dholbach> dpm, if seb128 does reviews like he does GNOME updates or reviews bugs, we should be done in half an hour
 * dholbach goes to put some beer into the fridge
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, I think we should start thinking of closing shop after lunch now that he's here
<seb128> lol
<dholbach> <3
 * dpm hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs dpm dholbach
<seb128> PaoloRotolo, thanks ;-)
<robotex_> hello
<robotex_> I received message from ARB: The icons in /usr/share/icons should be installed to /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/mirrorcam too
<dholbach> hey robotex_
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> that's correct
<robotex_> In debial/install I have following lines:  icons/*                                 /usr/share/pixmaps/ icons/*                                 /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/mirrorcam/icons/  So, I must change it to:  icons/*                                 /usr/share/icons/ icons/*                                 /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/mirrorcam/  am I right?
<dholbach> yes, and you might have to change some bits in your code as well - you can always just try to run 'debuild' and run 'less' on the resulting .deb file in '..'
<robotex_> Icons must be in /usr/share/icons and /opt/extras/ubuntu.com/<appname> ?
<dholbach> no
<seb128> dholbach, dpkg -c .deb is easier than less
<dholbach> just one place, so for example /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/mirrorcam/share/icons
<robotex_> in /opt/extras/ubuntu.com/<appname>/icons?
<dholbach> or dpkg -c .deb - as seb128 says
 * dholbach has a look at menulibre
<robotex_> and then I must to run "debuild -S" and update PPA?
<seb128> dholbach, btw I can't find a vcs for nudge, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-app-review-contributors/ubuntu-app-reviews/nudge doesn't work and it doesn't seem to be in https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-reviews/+branches
<dholbach> robotex_, sounds good, yes
<dholbach> seb128, one sec
<robotex_> I'm ubuntu showdown participilant
<robotex_> Ok, I will try
<dholbach> seb128, try lp:~ubuntu-app-review-contributors/ubuntu-app-reviews/nudge again
<seb128> dholbach, works
<dholbach> sweet
<seb128> dholbach, what did I do wrong?
<seb128> dholbach, danke
<dholbach> seb128, nothing - I ran the apps-brancher on it again :)
<seb128> dholbach, ok
<robotex_> can you help me to remember command to update package in PPA?
<dholbach> robotex_, debuild -S -sa; cd ..; dput <your ppa> mirrorcam_*.changes
<dholbach> for my ppa that's ppa:dholbach/ppa
<robotex_> ok
<robotex_> thanks
<dpm> robotex_, you might find this useful: http://askubuntu.com/q/163096/9781 (it's essentially what dholbach is explaining you)
<robotex_> And when will I do this, how can I notice you to review changes?
<dpm> adding some feedback comment in myapps as explained above, or pinging someone here, or sending an e-mail to the App Review Board mailing list
<dholbach> and menulibre is ready for vote :-D
<dpm> \o/
<seb128> dholbach, is that normal that nudge is not listed on https://trello.com/board/ubuntu-arb-submissions/4fee2215cee295013c0862ba "Needs Review"?
<dholbach> seb128, yes, new apps are not on there - I'm happy to put it on there for you - or if log into to Trello, I can also give you access - as you like it
<seb128> dholbach, does it need to be there? I'm happy to skip that if that's not required, I was just trying to follow the wiki
<dholbach> yeah, just leave it - I'm happy to place it wherever you decide it should go
<dholbach> the standard route for everything is:
<dholbach>  - check out app
<dholbach>  - if it does not install to /opt reply back tell them to use 'quickly submitubuntu' or if they don't use quickly fix it manually
<dholbach>  - if there's just a few small problems: provide a branch with updates
<dholbach>  - put up for vote if there's no pressing issues
<dholbach> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/app-review-board/2012-July/001459.html is an example of a 'vote' mail
<seb128> dholbach, thanks
<dholbach> sometimes they have license issues or the app is just too broken to be submitted
<dholbach> but that's understandable - the app authors had 3 weeks time
<dholbach> which is not too much :)
<dholbach> but a lot of the apps fill a nice niche and work well
<seb128> dholbach, yeah, the one I look at is similar to your example, small packaging tweaks needed
<seb128> let me fix and push and email
<dholbach> you're a hero
<seb128> do I need to subscribe to that list to send a vote email?
<dholbach> no, I think dpm can moderate it through
<dholbach> or wendar and stgraber can
<seb128> ok
<dpm> dholbach, I can't moderate it, I think stgraber is the moderator
 * dholbach nods
 * dholbach has a look at MapRoj
<dpm> dholbach, you can leave MapRoj for later, it did not qualify for the contest
<seb128> dholbach,
<seb128> - Format-Specification: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/dep/web/deps/dep5.mdwn?op=file&rev=135
<dholbach> dpm, ok
<seb128> + http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/copyright-format/1.0/
<seb128> do we have a tool generating those wrong urls?
<dholbach> seb128, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-app-reviews/harvestwidget/view/head:/debian/copyright you can use
<seb128> in which case is somebody working on fixing it?
<dholbach> seb128, it was an old version of quickly or p-d-e
<seb128> ok
<dholbach> I think it's fixed already, but not in -updates yet
<dholbach> or something
<seb128> ok
<seb128> danke
<seb128> I'm good I think
<dpm> yeah, they are in -proposed the fixes
 * dpm yoda talks
 * dholbach a look at TubeReply has
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> unfortunately not ready yet
<dholbach> dpm, stgraber: can you please reply to https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1222/feedback/?
<dpm> looking...
 * dholbach has a look at ptnotes
<dpm> comment added on ^
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> lunch time
<seb128> dholbach, can I do https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1260/ (trading cards)?
<seb128> if nobody say no I'm starting on it :p
<dholbach> sure
<seb128> dholbach, and you should take longer than half an hour to eat ;-)
<seb128> dholbach, btw I did sent a vote email and pushed a branch with small fixes for "nudge"
<seb128> dholbach, btw where do you get your list of unclaimed sources? if I want to look and pick some extra ones?
<coolbhavi> hi all good evening!
<dholbach> seb128, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/arb/
<dholbach> and from there I just picked some where it said that they wanted to participated in the contest and which didn'T have any comments on their feedback page
<seb128> dholbach, ok, so I can review https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1150/ "Unity bookmarks",
<seb128> ?
<dholbach> yep, sounds good :)
<didrocks> seb128: NEW packages, stop reviewing! :)
<didrocks> :p
<dholbach> didrocks, shut up
<didrocks> dholbach: come on, you are on holidays after just 2 days of work! ;)
<didrocks> take your summer hat ;)
<dholbach> no summer hat for me yet :)
<seb128> it's the Berlin way, they are all slackers there ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: thanks \o.
<seb128> didrocks, yw
<dholbach> very funny to hear that from the French
<dholbach> 40-50 holidays per year + 20 guaranteed strike days
<dholbach> etc etc :-P
<seb128> you forgot the 25 days to recover after holidays
<didrocks> dholbach: 50? no, we doubled since you had those numbers
<seb128> ;-)
<dholbach> that's it - I'm moving to France!
<dholbach> I'll go and get something from the shop around the corner - brb
<didrocks> that's just an illustration of what we told :)
<bhavani_> hey dholbach didrocks
<didrocks> hey bhavani_ :)
<bhavani_> didrocks, :) how are you doing?
<didrocks> bhavani_: I'm fine, thanks ;) yourself?
<bhavani_> didrocks, doing fine :) thanks!
<bhavani_> hey dpm :)
<dpm> hey bhavani_, started with the voting yet? :)
<bhavani_> dpm, installing ppa's from script :) slow connection :( m gonna start it this night... yourself?
<dpm> I haven't started yet, but I'm about to :)
<seb128> dholbach, dpm: do I need to do anything when I'm done reviewing something? just did "unity-bookmark", I sent a vote email and pushed a vcs
<seb128> doing https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1182/ "Trip Planner"
<dpm> seb128, other than adding a feedback message for the app developer to merge your fixes in myapps, I think that's it, but dholbach has done a bunch of reviews and he should be able to confirm and point you to the boilerplate replies
<seb128> dpm, well, I Cced them on my vote email
<seb128> dpm, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Review/Showdown says to comment only if the app is not good to go
<dpm> seb128, we should at least change the status, but that would require someone with permissions. bhavani_, do you think you can change the status of https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1182/ to indicate that it's up for vote?
<seb128> no
<seb128> it's not, I just started on this one
<seb128> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1259/
<seb128> is
<seb128> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1150/
<seb128> as well
<bhavani_> I changed to review in progress
<bhavani_> seb128, dpm since its under review and to vote I changed to review in progress
<bhavani_> dpm, btw the ppa script is pretty cool
<bhavani_> :)
<dpm> bhavani_, all the credit goes to mhall119 for it
<bhavani_> mhall119, cool script :) thanks!
<mhall119> which script?
<robotex> I updated my app https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1298/ Please, review it again
<bhavani_> mhall119, ppa installer script for app showdown :)
<Parker> mhall119 I'd like to know how to get started.
 * bhavani_ is almost done with installation of app showdown packages and is all exited :)
<mhall119> Parker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Review/Showdown has the step by step instructions
<mhall119> basically you get the app, build it, fix any packaging warnings you get from debuild and arb-lint, then email the ARB when it's ready
<robotex> oh, i got email:
<robotex> Rejected: File mirrorcam_1.0-0extras12.04.1.tar.gz already exists in robotex, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors. Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<robotex> how to fix this?
<trkv> robotex: you have to increase the version, I suppose
<mhall119> robotex: you need to increment the version number for each new build
<robotex> in debian/control ?
<mhall119> in debian/changelog
<mhall119> you need a new entry
<robotex> new entry at start of file or at the end?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> I can't add comments :-(
<seb128> "
<seb128> Access forbidden
<seb128> You just tried to access a feature which you don't have permission to use.
<seb128> Only the owner of an application can do that.
<seb128> "
<seb128> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1182/ is buggy
<seb128> how do I tell the author?
<robotex> I changed changelog but version still 1.0 after building
<robotex> mirrorcam (1.0-0extras12.04.1) precise; urgency=low    * Initial Release.   -- Nicholas Shatokhin <n.shatokhin@gmail.com>  Mon, 09 Jul 2012 12:07:59 +0300  mirrorcam (1.1-0extras12.04.1) precise; urgency=low    * Fixed ARB suggestions   -- Nicholas Shatokhin <n.shatokhin@gmail.com>  Mon, 13 Jul 2012 16:48:59 +0300
<mhall119> seb128: at the bottom of the page is a "Review" button
<mhall119> click then and there'll be a form at the bottom where you can leave the author comments/instructions
<mhall119> use the "Needs information" button
<mhall119> you may need to be added to a group
<mhall119> ajmitch: ^^ ?
<mhall119> dholbach: ^^ maybe you know
<robotex> yeah, I fixed this ^_^
<seb128> mhall119, right, I don't have access, do you?
<mhall119> seb128: yes
<seb128> mhall119, can you post http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1089879/ on https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1182/ ?
<robotex> So, now I need just comment my app and wait for review again, am I right?
<dholbach> seb128, let me add you
<mhall119> seb128: done
<seb128> dholbach, what am I signing for?
<seb128> mhall119, thanks
<mhall119> more work :)
<dholbach> tata
<dholbach> done
<seb128> dholbach, is that a trick of yours to enroll me in new duties?
<dholbach> you're done of these fine people now: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-app-review-contributors/+mugshots
<seb128> lol
<seb128> dholbach, danke I guesS?
<seb128> ;-)
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> de rien mon ami
 * dholbach makes some tea and puts on some loud music
<dholbach> more apps!
<antiquark> Hi. I've uploaded a package to Launchpad but accidentally included the .bzr directory. Once I realized, I canceled the build from the Launchpad website. Is it possible to delete the package file or do I have to re-upload with an incremented version?
<dholbach> antiquark, the latter should fix it
<antiquark> dholbach: Thanks
<dholbach> dpm, wasn't https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1062/ rejected?
<seb128> I'm reviewing https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1209/ "Indicator Remindor"
<dpm> dholbach, it was
<dholbach> dpm, but it's back?
<robotex> yeah, changes accepted by PPA. My app https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1298/
<dpm> dholbach, I asked for someone from the ARB to reject it, but I think the status wasn't changed. I haven't e-mailed the developer either
<bhavani_> dpm, dholbach sorry I missed the conversation... can I be of some help here?
<dholbach> bhavani_, the question was if https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1062/ should be rejected
<bhavani_> dholbach, ok got it.... btw  based on what grounds?
<seb128> dholbach, are apps allowed to install stuff in /etc/xdg/autostart?
<dholbach> bhavani_, read Allison's comment on the feedback page
<dholbach> stgraber, can you answer seb128's question? ^
<bhavani_> dholbach, just a moment
<bhavani_> dholbach, ah got it!
<dholbach> great
<bhavani_> so ll press the reject button now because it contains some objectionable content
<stgraber> seb128: I'd be tempted to say no, but it's not a case that we have explicitly discussed yet. Personally I'd consider that as a "system setting" which we usually don't allow for ARB apps.
<stgraber> seb128: so I'd much prefer they don't and instead offer an autostart option in the app that adds the launcher in .local/share (or wherever autostart is these days)
<lemaire> seb128, I got a mail you reviewed my app, and suggested some changes, but I get an error while trying to merge.. is there a workaround or should I just manually edit the files and commit those?
<lemaire> this is what I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1089908/
<seb128> lemaire, hey
<seb128> lemaire, I branched from lp:~ubuntu-app-review-contributors/ubuntu-app-reviews/unity-bookmarks
<seb128> not sure why they are not common
<seb128> lemaire, but anyway feel free to apply the diff manually
<seb128> lemaire, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-app-reviews/unity-bookmarks/diff/2
<seb128> lemaire, patch -p0 < thisfile
<lemaire> thanks
<seb128> lemaire, feel free to keep you detailed changelog, I just merged to one entry since that's the common practice
<seb128> lemaire, yw
<lemaire> is there anything else I need to do, because in myapps it still says pending review and it's not in trello
<lemaire> i'm just checking to see if everything is ok :D
<seb128> stgraber, thanks, that's an appindicator in this case, but yeah, .local seems better
<seb128> dholbach, mhall119, dpm: ^ is there anything to do for lemaire? I reviewed and approved his app and sent a vote email and he's merging my tweaks in his vcs
<dholbach> no, that should be it
<lemaire> ok, thanks guys
<dpm> perhaps just change status to review in progress
<mhall119> dholbach: we have "Maps" on the trello twice, once from doctormo in "Voting" and once from you in "Waiting on Developer"
<dholbach> oops
<mhall119> lemaire: which app?
<mhall119> we haven't gotten everything on the Trello yet
<lemaire> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1150/
<dholbach> mhall119, I don't see a vote for 'maps' on the mailing list
<mhall119> dholbach: me neither, he must not have sent it (or it's being moderated?)
<dholbach> ah, maybe yes
<dholbach> maybe stgraber can moderate the queue (or add somebody to the admins list for the mailing list?)
<mhall119> lemaire: I've added it to the Trello
<dholbach> I'll have a look at "Interest Calculation"
<mhall119> lemaire: you app is part of the list that the judges are reviewing though, so don't worry
<lemaire> mhall119, thanks :)
<dholbach> ah no, that's also up for vote by doctormo
<dholbach> bhavani_, ajmitch, stgraber, wendar: is there a way to get apps off of https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/arb/ if they are voted on? is there a state for that? :)
<dholbach> it'd make reviewing certainly easier
<stgraber> dholbach: yeah, I need to go through the moderation queue. wendar also has access
<seb128> dholbach, I still don't have access to the review thing :-(
<dholbach> seb128, can you log out and log back in again? you should now be in the right team
<dholbach> stgraber, do you have enough list moderators?
<bhavani_> dholbach, I use review in progress for that
<dholbach> bhavani_, so you just click on "start review" and then?
<seb128> dholbach, waouh a new big orange button is there! ;-)
<bhavani_> and keep it like that till I comment
<dholbach> seb128, feel the new power!
<dholbach> bhavani_, ah ok
<dholbach> gotcha
 * mhall119 is going to start calling them BOBs
<bhavani_> :)
<stgraber> dholbach: it's usually fine as I'm adding people to the whitelist as I go. Just processed the queue now
<seb128> dholbach, so, I've a package that's not quite good yet (install a buggy etc, use /etc and lacks a depends) ... should I pick "ask for informations" or "reject"?
<bhavani_> dholbach, dpm rejected https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1062/ now
<dholbach> stgraber, ok great
<dholbach> I'll take a leaf out of bhavani's book and mark a couple of 'vote in progress' apps as 'review in progress'
<dholbach> so we get them off the mainpage
<seb128> dholbach, ?
<dholbach> seb128, ie: "Interest Calculation" is on the main page with "pending review"
<dholbach> and that's although it's up for vote already
<seb128> dholbach, you missed my question I guess
<seb128> dholbach, read 3 minutes back the yellow line :p
<dholbach> oh sorry
<dholbach> seb128, ask for information
<seb128> danke
<dholbach> reject is more like "the idea of your app is wrong"
<dholbach> or something :)
<seb128> gotcha
<dholbach> bhavani_, nice trick :)
 * dholbach cleans up https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/arb/
<bhavani_> :)
 * dholbach documents the trick on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Review/Showdown
<bhavani_> dpm, is there a way to save the survey sheet somewhere so that we can carry on voting from where we left at a later stage?
<dholbach> can the "Revista Espirito Livre" submissions be punted over to commercial apps?
 * almien appreciates everyone is inundated with apps here, but I wrote one for the contest and not entirely sure that it got "entered", whatever that means. Any way to check?
<stgraber> dholbach: sure, hold on a sec
<dholbach> sweet
<stgraber> dholbach: done
<dholbach> stgraber, thanks
<dholbach> mhall119, did you submit myshortcuts for vote?
<dholbach> it says so on Trello, but maybe I missed the mail
<robotex_> How many applications in the review query?
<dpm> bhavani_, yes
<dpm> you don't have to do anything special, results are already saved
<dpm> so you can leave voting and then let's say tomorrow, open the same link and the saved results will still be there
<bhavani_> dpm, ah thanks dpm
<dholbach> ok, all the apps which are up for voting are off of https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/arb/ now
<dholbach> should make it a little bit easier to pick
<dholbach> emphasis on "a little bit" ;-)
 * dholbach has a look at Spellathon
<dholbach> stgraber, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1291/ seems to be in the ARB queue with a price of 2.99$ - can it be punted over as well?
 * dholbach has another look at Postman
<stgraber> dholbach: done. Wondering how it go in there to start with...
<bhavani_> same here dholbach
<bhavani_> access forbidden
<mhall119> dholbach: sent to vote on the 10th
<dholbach> yeah, no idea - I just saw it on the main page
<dholbach> can anyone of you who still runs precise build and test lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-app-reviews/postman?
<dholbach> on quantal it messes with compiz :)
<mhall119> dholbach: builds fine, only arb-lint warning is about the size of it, only lintian warning is about /opt/
<dholbach> test-run
<dholbach> it builds fine for me too :)
<trkv_> and successfully runs
<dholbach> great
<trkv_> can't test if it works ok
<dholbach> then I have a quantal issue which prevents it from working
<trkv_> but GUI is ok
<dholbach> and it can be safely submitted for vote
<dholbach> thanks trkv_!
<mhall119> dholbach: works fine for me
<dholbach> sweet
<dholbach> thanks guys
<dholbach> up for vote
<dholbach> yeehaw
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> it looks really nice too
<dholbach> oh wow
<dholbach> "quickly quickly quickly is the bad of bad when i went to submit my project ask my name project and search in lauanchpad and give project number.I am very angry.quickly bad bad bad :("
<mhall119> ?
<dholbach> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1302/
<dholbach> maybe somebody can help him
 * dholbach has another look at Convertik
<mhall119> dholbach: I replied, there is no "Roundball" project
<mhall119> that's probably his issue
<vibhav> o/
<dholbach> can somebody help with https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1055/feedback/?
 * vibhav takes a look
<vibhav> Sadly, I have no Idea
<vibhav> why it is not working :(
<dholbach> can anyone with an android phone build and test lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-app-reviews/blubphone?
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
 * bhavani_ testing blubphone as a part of showdown judgement now dholbach 
<jono> hey PaoloRotolo
<robotex_> I see at this https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/arb/ many applications that was sent few monts ago. How much Ubuntu Showdown parcipilants applications?
<PaoloRotolo> Hi jono
<bhavani_> hey PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> hello bhavani_  :)
<robotex_> PaoloRotolo hi
<PaoloRotolo> hey robotex_
 * dholbach has a look at "Positive"
 * PaoloRotolo has a look at "Wiimap"
 * bhavani_ thinks tastebook and cookety app are somewhat similar 
<bhavani_> hi jono
<jono> hey bhavani_!
<dholbach> bhavani_, still I think we should review them all :)
<dholbach> so the one the users like best or is developed best can succeed
<bhavani_> dholbach, agreed :)
<robotex_> can anybody review my showdown application? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1298/
<bhavani_> jono, I pinged you 3 times on irc other day in a gap of 25 mins sorry for that
<dholbach> robotex_, I'll have a look at it when I'm done with the one I'm reviewing right now
<jono> bhavani_, no worries!
<dholbach> bhavani_, keep pinging him - I don't think jono is busy enough yet
<dholbach> :-P
<bhavani_> dholbach, :)
 * bhavani_ fears jono a bit :P
<dholbach> he loves it when his irc client is blinking like a christmas tree
<bhavani_> :)
<jono> bhavani_, heh, you have nothing to fear :-)
<bhavani_> :-) how are you doing jono btw?
<robotex_> <dholbach>, ok, thanks
<jono> bhavani_, great! how are you?
<trkv> robotex_: I use the "cheese" in the case of lacking mirror :)
<bhavani_> jono, me too doing good playing around with apps since past week or so and loving it
<bhavani_> :)
<grissi_> As I can't review apps can someone please review this https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/947/ with this text http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088477/
<robotex_> <trkv> :)
<jono> bhavani_, awesome, thanks for all your help!
<trkv> robotex_: don't want to say you've done the useless work, but the functionality is obviously duplicated)
<bhavani_> jono, no mention! If I am of some help in a small way to a wonderful community ll be more than happy :)
<jono> bhavani_, :-)
 * bhavani_ just finds a german language app in desktop facebook app and requests dholbach to test :)
<PaoloRotolo> uhm, Wiimapp can't "map" my Wii :(
<robotex_> <trkv> my app is simle and lightweight
<trkv> robotex_: could you tell me the list of deb-package dependencies, please?
<dholbach> bhavani_, did the android app work for you?
<trkv> and unpacked size
<bhavani_> dholbach, yes seemed cool
<bhavani_> :)
<dholbach> bhavani_, and works?
<PaoloRotolo> ok, now it works :D
<dholbach> robotex_, did you update it in the ppa?
<bhavani_> yes it works here
<dholbach> ... just wondering where to check for the update
<dholbach> bhavani_, thanks, submitting for vote
<bhavani_> I use samsung galaxy
<bhavani_> and it worked
<dholbach> cool
<robotex_> <dholbach> current version is 1.1
<robotex_> <dholbach> I changed COPYING and icons path
<robotex_> <dholbach> then updated with dput
<bhavani_> :) alright dholbach time to sleep here :) night all!
<robotex_> <trkv> for building or for running?
<trkv> robotex_: for running
<dholbach> robotex_, perfect, thanks
<dholbach> bhavani_, good night!
<robotex_> trkv, libqt4-opengl, libcv2.3, libhighgui2.3, libopencv-core2.3, libopencv-highgui2.3, libopencv-imgproc2.3, libqt4-core, libqt4-gui, libqt4-declarative
<dholbach> robotex_, reviewing now
<trkv> btw, has anyone considered porting the well-known git-hook to bzr? (I mean the one that shots the commiter and saves image in commit metadata) Is it ever possible?
<trkv> robotex_: I'm not sure that all these dependencies weight totally less than cheese ones :)
<trkv> but for what purposes your mirror needs opencv? O_o
<robotex_> trkv, camera capture
<robotex_> trkv, cheese a good app but if I need a mirror I want just run app and use it. I don't want to seek and select mirror effect. I was inspired by mac apps
<trkv> ok, ok, I don't want to say it's useless)
<robotex_> trkv, when I searched mirror in Software Center by query "Mirror" I found nothing
<trkv> it's obviously a problem
<OwaisL> dholbach, not having the icons in /usr/share/icons/hicolor will make the apps un-customizable and they might look out of place if users use different themes. I think icons should be allowed in /usr/share/icons/hicolor. Should I raise the topic on the ML?
<dholbach> OwaisL, yes, that'd be nice - can you use app-review-board@lists.u.c?
<robotex_> trkv, so when I didn't found mirror, I decided to create it. I don't know about cheese. Sorry :(
<OwaisL> dholbach, not sure. Let me try.
<dholbach> OwaisL, thanks
<trkv> robotex_: not a problem) however, doesn't Qt itself contain classes for camera? I think I've seen something like that in qtmultimediakit
<dholbach> robotex_, with the changes in lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-app-reviews/mirrorcam it's ready to go
<dholbach> putting it up for vote
<robotex_> <trkv>, unfortunatelly not
<trkv> robotex_: take a look at http://bit.ly/NqVAeV
<robotex_> <trkv>, It can plays files, but it is can't work with camera
<robotex_> <trkv> Qt Mobility can, Qt Desktop can't
<trkv> qt-mobility is packaged for ubuntu so you can give it a try
<robotex_> <trkv>, but I will try it and if I can use it on Desktop I will change it in next versions
<robotex_> <dholbach>, need I to do something now? I see status "Needs information"
<dholbach> robotex_, you can merge the changes I put up in that branch
<dholbach> robotex_, I CCed you in the mail to the app review board who will now vote on the app
<robotex_> <dholbach>, so I need to merge changes and update version in PPA, am I right?
<dholbach> robotex_, I sent the ARB a link to my branch, but having both branches in sync will be better, yes
<robotex_> <dholbach>, will app have status "Published" somewhen? What can I do for this?
<dholbach> nothing, sit back and have a cup of tea :)
<dholbach> everybody's very busy because loads of apps were sent in the last days, but your app is with the right people now
<robotex_> <dholbach>, ok, thanks :)
<dholbach> rock on!
 * dholbach has a look at ShowMyFaves
<robotex_> oh, God. Somebody loves my app http://iloveubuntu.net/transform-your-computer-mirror-mirrorcam :)
<trkv_> robotex_: heh, there's a second one — iheartubuntu.com, check if you appeared there too)
<dpm> nice :)
<mterry> dholbach, I don't have the permission to leave comments on those app reviews
<dholbach> mterry, hang on
<dholbach> you might have to log out and log in again
<trkv_> robotex_: I've just run the camera app from Qt examples, so you probably need to investigate it more thoroughly)
<robotex_> <trkv_>, ok, thanks for you advice
<trkv_> just imho, opencv for taking an image from camera is something like libreoffice for code editing)
<robotex_> <trkv_> :)
 * dholbach has a look at liberedit
 * dholbach has a look at Nulloy Music Player
<dholbach> wendar, ajmitch, highvoltage, stgraber, dpm: I thought I should let you know that I just rejected https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1210/
<dholbach> let me know if that was unsuitable
<dholbach> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1232/ should probably be rejected too
<noneed4nanick> hey guys
<noneed4nanick> I need a little help merging your code and stuff
<dholbach> mhall119, there are a lot of duplicates on the Trello
<dholbach> mhall119, I'll archive them all :-(
<noneed4nanick> does anyone got a minute or two or thirty :D and could assist me?
<dpm> dholbach, I saw it on the list. What did you mean by 'bundled code'?
<dholbach> dpm, upstream source code of other libraries
<dpm> dholbach, oh, you mean it was bundling libs instead of using those from the archive?
<dholbach> one of them was in the archive already
<dholbach> 2 others weren't
<dholbach> at any rate it was clearly nothing you could review in an hour
<dholbach> alright
<dholbach> time to call it a day
<dholbach> have a great weekend everybody
<robotex_> bye
<almien> are ubuntu channels typically used at weekends?
<OwaisL> bye! d
<OwaisL> Anyone still reviewing?
<dpm> almien, they are usually quieter, but people do hang around here. Many people who work as a day job in Ubuntu like to take a break during the weekend, though :)
<highvoltage> dh<tab>
<noneed4nanick> If I try to merge uarb-changes from their branch, it moves all my existing files to foo.moved, bar.moved, etc instead of really merging stuff? This shouldnt be like that, should it?
<wendar> dholbach: that's perfect, thanks!
<wendar> dholbach: we don't vote on rejections when the cause is one of common ones (like being far too large)
<ShowMyFaves> Hi everyone, we had to review our app for the showdown, but when we do a debuild -S and a dput to our ppa with the changes file, launchpad reject the push. It seems to be because we didn't changed the version number. How can we changed the version number ? Do we have the right to change this version number for the contest ?
<jbisch> ShowMyFaves: The appropriate file to change is debian/changelog
<ShowMyFaves> Thank you, so we have to change the version number in that file ?
<jbisch> ShowMyFaves: Yes, if it says, for example, 12.07.3, change it to 12.07.4
<ShowMyFaves> jbisch: ok thank you, we will try this right now
<ShowMyFaves> jbisch: This is working, thank you. Good luck for the review process ! and thank you for you job!
<george_e> Erm... is this the right place to voice a concern?
<jbisch> ShowMyFaves: You're very welcome. Best of luck!
<george_e> Anyone?
<george_e> I noticed that Nulloy Music Player was rejected because "...our focus is on lightweight apps...". I assume that corresponds with the warning generated by arb-lint?
<george_e> mhall119: I think it was yesterday that I ran across a warning like that for Deltify (IIRC) and you said that could be ignored.
<george_e> But now it seems like that might be a problem... and I'm mentioning this because I received a similar warning for my submission.
<mhall119> george_e: that warning is geared more towards the app author, we can just send it to the ARB for voting and they can decide
<george_e> mhall119: So it could still be rejected though because it's "too big"?
 * george_e is starting to become concerned...
<jbisch> george_e: Make sure it's really source code that's causing the warning. I reviewed an anagram solve that had a huge text file mapping between scrambled text and words.
<george_e> I can take a look...
<mhall119> looks like the bulk of it is in the 3rdParty directory
<george_e> Hmm... arb-lint reports that "...it has 45 source files" which is odd - if you add up the .h and .cpp files, I get 60.  And if you only include the .cpp files, I get 30.
<george_e> It's reporting 3815 lines of code...
<mhall119> wendar: stgraber: ajmitch: can any of you comment on Nulloy?
<jbisch> I am currently reviewing Fogger. The developer is claiming that he accidently removed important functionally just before the deadline and requests permission to push a new version to his ppa. How should I proceed? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1227
<wendar> george_e: size of the app is one of the guidelines
<mhall119> looks like dholbach rejected it
<wendar> george_e: but, it's not a specific number of lines of code
<wendar> george_e: it's more a general guideline of overall complexity
<wendar> george_e: for the rule of thumb, if you don't feel like you can do a comprehensive code review in about an hour
<wendar> george_e: it's probably too complex
<george_e> Well, each file begins with a 15-line license header, so 60*15 = 900 lines of comments.
<george_e> That brings the number down by 25%.
<wendar> george_e: yeah, don't get tied up in the lines of code :)
<george_e> I'm still very concerned though...
<mhall119> george_e: just fix what you can and send it to the ARB
<wendar> george_e: would you feel comfortable saying that you've reviewed every line of code, and know it doesn't have security problems?
<george_e> If it is rejected, can I quickly strip out a bunch of functionality in a desperate attempt to shrink the codebase?
<mhall119> george_e: you can do that later, it doesn't have to be done quickly
<george_e> wendar: More than once. I have gone through each file more than once.
<wendar> george_e: then it's fine
<george_e> I hope so :)
<wendar> george_e: the point of the restriction isn't to kick out an app because it has one line too many
<mhall119> george_e: apps submitted for the contest will be judged as long as they can be installed from your PPA
<wendar> george_e: the idea is that some packages really should be reviewed by the Ubuntu Developers or Debian Developers
<george_e> Oh, okay.
<mhall119> if they aren't accepted by the ARB because of something like this, they are still qualified for the contest
 * george_e breathes a sigh of relief.
<mhall119> :)
<george_e> Thanks everyone.
<mhall119> relax, it's friday
<wendar> jbisch: from the ARB perspective, I'd say let the Fogger developer submit the update
<wendar> jbisch: but, I can't speak for the contest rules
<jbisch> wendar: Thanks, I'll tell the developer to do so
<mhall119> jbisch: Fogger should submit updates, yes,but the judging will be based on what was submitted by the deadline
<jbisch> mhall119: Alright, thanks
<wendar> .... mhall119: ah, that's what I was going to suggest :)
<mhall119> we can't allow anything after that, even if it's reverting back to something that was there before
<mhall119> it wouldn't be fair
<jbisch> mhall119: I agree
<mhall119> all we're allowing is packaging related fixes
<mhall119> jan-simon: we have instructions up at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Review/Showdown
<jan-simon> thank u
<mhall119> basically you get a branch of the code, try building it.  If it builds, run arb-lint.  Fix whatever warnings you can, then email it to the ARB for voting
<OwaisL> Hey guys, I was away. Is there a problem with Fogger?
<mhall119> OwaisL: jbisch was told there may have been some functionality removed right before the contest deadline
<jbisch> I am currently reviewing the version in the ppa. There are just some minor changes that I will push to my ppa.
<jbisch> I'm having trouble with Fogger. I can create apps fine, but when I go to run one of them, it just shows a window with the app's name and a frozen spinner.
<mhall119> jbisch: put that in the Feedback comments for the author
<mhall119> along with the specific version number you are testing
<OwaisL> jbisch, I think the frozen spinner is a gtk issue, my fried always gets frozen spinners. Can you run /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/fogger/bin/fogger appid and check the output
<OwaisL> "/opt/extras.ubuntu.com/fogger/bin/fogger -l" will show you the app ids
<jbisch> OwaisL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090433/ is the output
<OwaisL> Thanks, checking
<jbisch> OwaisL: Both apps have the issue
<OwaisL> Are you behind a proxy?
<OwaisL> jbisch, ^ and can I have the version you are testing please?
<OwaisL> I meant output of "/opt/extras.ubuntu.com/bin/fogger/ 5e8a5709f662f8d401f7a00e6137f9ca "
<jbisch> No proxy, and I can navigate to both sites via my web browser.
<OwaisL> Ah, I think I know what the issue is. Are you on Quantal?
<OwaisL> Quantal has a bug in libsoup
<jbisch> Yep
<OwaisL> exactly
<OwaisL> wait
<OwaisL> libsoup-CRITICAL **: soup_session_send_request_async: assertion `use_thread_context' failed
<OwaisL> ^ This must be the issue
<Phoenix87> re
<mterry> stgraber: hello!  Phoenix87 had a question about postinst/prerm
<jbisch> OwaisL: Must be, I'll send you some small changes to make, but I'll let a reviewer with precise finish reviewing.
<Phoenix87> stgraber: when I manually package my app and send it to launchpad, the prerm and postinst scripts are not included in the final deb
<Phoenix87> the same happens if i manually package my app on my machine
<Phoenix87> since it's going to install in /opt this causes some issues with python modules
<Phoenix87> which are not updated
<OwaisL> jbisch, thanks!
<OwaisL> jbisch, BTW link to libsoup bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsoup2.4/+bug/1011473
<jbisch> OwaisL: Thanks
<mhall119> Phoenix87: you app shouldn't isntall system-wide python modules
<Phoenix87> mhall119: well anyway i guess that python must be "informed" about where to look for the modules building up my app
<Phoenix87> and i think that this is done by the postinst script
<mterry> Phoenix87, ah...  that's why.  The wrapper script that quickly makes should handle that
<mterry> Phoenix87, it has some logic to see if it's being run from /opt and adjusts PYTHONPATH as needed
<mhall119> Phoenix87: what mterry said
<Phoenix87> mterry: yep and in fact including those scripts makes my app runnable with "/opt/extras.ubuntu.com/gtumbler/bin/gtumbler"
<mhall119> if you're not using quickly, you'll need to make your executable set sys.path to include your other python modules
<Phoenix87> mhall119: but including those scripts in debian seems to solve this issue. Wouldn't this be OK?
<mterry> Phoenix87, right, but you're saying your wrapper script doesn't find the module itself?  Does it not have those /opt detecting lines in it?
<mterry> What's the error you get without the postinst scripts
<mterry> ?
<Phoenix87> mterry: without prerm and postinst the wrapper can't find the modules
<Phoenix87> with those scripts in debian/ the wrapper works fine
<mterry> Phoenix87, what's the exact error?  Can you see the lines in your wrapper that detect /opt and adjust sys.path?
<Phoenix87> mterry: this is the postinst that fixes this issue: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1090465/ . I'm not sure this is instructing the wrapper to use the correct sys.path. It might be though
<Phoenix87> the wrapper has this line:    syspath = sys.path[:] # copy to avoid infinite loop in pending objects
<mterry> Phoenix87, right, but I'm saying the Right way for this to be fixed is to not use postinst, and have the wrapper adjust sys.path.  Which it should be doing.  So the fact that it's not doing that for you is the bug.  I'm trying to figure out why that's happening, which is why I'm asking for the exact error or a pastebin of your wrapper or something
<Phoenix87> so i guess it is doing the job
<mterry> Phoenix87, does it look like this?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1090471/
<Phoenix87_> sorry i couldn't write on chan
<Phoenix87_> mterry: i guess they match
<mterry> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1090471/
<mterry> Oh, couldn't write, but you could read?
<mterry> oops
<crazycoder1999> hello
<Phoenix87_> mterry: i guess not
<crazycoder1999> I'm the creator of this app: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1152/ that is called protoborsa.. I would like to know why in trelloboard this application result as "waiting on developer" ...
<mterry> Phoenix87_, say again?
<crazycoder1999> what does it mean "waiting on developer"? how can I change it? thanks you
<mterry> crazycoder1999, sorry, I don't know.  Maybe stgraber does?
<mterry> Phoenix87_, what did you mean?
<Phoenix87_> mterry: i guess i couldn't read either
<mterry> Did you see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1090471/ ?
<mterry> Phoenix87_, ^
<Phoenix87_> mterry: yep I saw it and i replied with the link to the source code of my app
<mhall119> crazycoder1999: looks like you had some conversation with dholbach, if you feel you've done what he's asked I'll move the card to "Reply from Developer"
<Phoenix87_> there you can find the wrapper
<Phoenix87_> mterry: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phoenix1987/gtumbler/trunk/view/head:/bin/gtumbler
<mterry> Phoenix87_, sorry, didn't get that link
<mterry> ok
<Phoenix87_> mterry: it's ok
<mterry> Phoenix87_, ok, so looks roughly right.  So can I have the actual error when you try to run it without the postinst?
<mterry> (if you have it handy)
<Phoenix87_> mterry: pretty simple: try "import nopackagewiththisname" in python, and that's the error i get without postinst
<Phoenix87_> mterry: the wrapper is trying to import the module gtumbler (last 2 lines in the wrapper)
<Phoenix87_> but without postinst it can't find any module named gtumbler
<mterry> Phoenix87_, sounds like you have to start adding print statements or something in that block that detects if you're running in /opt.  For some reason either that block isn't being run or it's confused
<mterry> Debug that block and you should be able to figure it out
<mterry> Not that much code there to be wrong
<mterry> It looks like right code.
<Phoenix87_> mterry: I didn't mention this because I thought it is obvious, but those prerm and postinst are taken from the deb generetad by quickly package --extras (11.10)
<Phoenix87_> mterry: what I'm saying is that they aren't explicitly in the debian/ folder, but they are included in the deb generated by quickly
<crazycoder1999> ops.. sorry @mhall119 for the double msg.. I just want to know if everything is ok with my app.. or I have to change something and what.. nothing else..thanks you
<Phoenix87_> I didn't write postinst nor prerm
<Phoenix87_> i just extracted them from the deb generated by quickly into debian/ and then I manually packaged my app
<mhall119> Phoenix87_: hmmm, could be that pysupport doesn't work right, everybody else is using dh_python2
<mterry> Phoenix87_, sure.  I understand, but 11.10 quickly does several things the Old Way (like pysupport, postinst, desktop file in wrong place)
<mhall119> crazycoder1999: just waiting on someone to be available to pickup the review again, that's all
<mterry> Phoenix87_, the ARB doesn't like postinst, so we try to make them unnecessary with the wrapper script
<Phoenix87_> mterry: i see
<mhall119> yeah, avoid maintainer scripts whenever humanly possible
<jvrbanac> mhall119: Sorry we weren't able to connect up last night. By the time I got off work, you were already gone. If y'all still need some help with reviews, just let me know how I can help.
<Phoenix87_> then I'll try some magic with quickly on 12.04 then
<Phoenix87_> mhall119: anyway, my app is in the Waiting on Developer list on Trello but doesn't show up in the Contestants list. How is that so?
<mhall119> jvrbanac: we still do, daniel posted step-by-step instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Review/Showdown
<jvrbanac> Ok awesome. Reading now...
<mhall119> Phoenix87_: was there a build for Precise in your PPA before the deadline?
<Phoenix87_> absolutely
<mhall119> Phoenix87_: I'll check with the others in the morning
<Phoenix87_> mhall119: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phoenix1987/gtumbler/trunk/revision/7
<Phoenix87_> mhall119: the build for precise exists since July 2
<OwaisL> Removing the icons from /usr/share breaks functionality but I'm fixing it.  What do I do after this? Should I push to a new branch as my current trunk is way way ahead?
<OwaisL> jbisch, mhall119
 * crazycoder1999 never do "spaghetti" while you are on irc... :/
<mhall119> Phoenix87_: looks like it wasn't showing up in the Dash for the judges to launch
<mhall119> that could be the cause
<crazycoder1999> keep up the great work ubuntuappshowdown! bye
<OwaisL> mhall119: Hey, at what time was the deadline on 9th? :) I think a wrong version might have been as reviewed. Can you please confirm if this version qualifies? https://launchpad.net/~loneowais/+archive/fogger/+sourcepub/2555798/+listing-archive-extra
<OwaisL> Thanks!
<Phoenix87_> mhall119: i see but this is related to this .desktop issue we were discussing here
<Phoenix87_> mhall119: am I still on time to fix this?
<Phoenix87_> it all worked fine untill I had to apply the changes suggested by dholback, which forced me to abandon quickly and manually package my app
<jan-simon> why must be the app files  in /opt/extras.ubuntu.com?
<jbisch> OwaisL: I reviewed the latest version in your ppa. You may push changes to your ppa, but for the purposes of the app showdown, they will not be considered
<OwaisL> jbisch, that is understood but I just got confused by seeing that submit date on 0.7.1 was 09 Jul 2012 21:55:06 +0530. That should qualify it right? May be I'm wrong, just trying to confirm.
<OwaisL> Does +0530 depict my timezone or does it imply 5.30 should be added to the preceding time ?
<mhall119> jan-simon: that's the requirement for getting them into the extras archive
<jan-simon> ok, i've read the fhs the as well, and so it's seems to be reasonable
<jan-simon> the app i'm reviewing is installing in /opt
<mhall119> OwaisL: looks like 0.1.7.2
<mhall119> Phoenix87_: you have all the time in the world to get it through the ARB
<OwaisL> mhall199, You mean 0.1.7.2 should be reviewed?
<mhall119> but unfortunately we had to go with what was available at the deadline
<mhall119> OwaisL: that's what I got on my testing VM I setup for this
<OwaisL> mhall119, thanks!
<ShowMyFaves-man> hi, please help us to add our pub on ubuntu ads : http://meta.askubuntu.com/a/3684 ! vote for us !
<Phoenix87_> mhall119: I had to rebuild my app in order to make the changes I've been told to appy by dholbach, and this is why the judges couldn't find my app in the dash. I don't think it's my fault...
<Phoenix87_> mhall119: when ubuntusubmitted throuh quickly it used to show up in the dash, for the .desktop file was handled well
<Phoenix87_> but since I had to change the copyright file I had to do things manually and the .desktop file got excluded
<mhall119> hmm, changes to the copyright file shouldn't change where anything was placed in the package, something else must have changed
<mhall119> and running debuild or bzr builddeb manually would use the same packaging info as the last "quickly submitubuntu" created
<Phoenix87_> mhall119: quickly runs additional scripts that i probably missed when manually packaging everything
<Phoenix87_> so that the .desktop file was not installed correctly
<Phoenix87_> i'm still trying to solve this issue
<mhall119> those scripts just update the packaing files in debian/
<mhall119> so they should have been identical (except for the copyright file) when you manually rebuilt it
<Phoenix87_> mhall119: as we were discussing with mterry it is likely that quickly handles the .desktop file as awell and that probably there is a bug in the 11.10 version
<mhall119> Phoenix87_: I'll talk to dholbach about it in the morning to get a better understanding
<jvrbanac> mhall119: quick question. I went through the page you linked me to, all of that stuff make sense. Do we just pick any app in the "Needs Review" category or are they done in a specific order?
<Phoenix87_> mhall119: i think i finally solved this: i used the 12.04 version of quickly package --extra to have the rules file created without the bug
<jvrbanac> ^makes
<Phoenix87_> i copied this file over
<Phoenix87_> manually packaged
<Phoenix87_> and now my app shows in the dash
<mhall119> jvrbanac: no specific order, just move it to "Being reviewed" when you start on it
<Phoenix87_> gtumbler_12.07.5_all.deb is currently building on launchpad
<jvrbanac> k
<mhall119> Phoenix87_: I'll talk to dholbach and dpm in the morning to see if it can be included in the judging
<Phoenix87_> mhall119: ok thank you
<jvrbanac> mhall119: I don't believe I can move things on Trello as I am not a member on the board.
<mhall119> ajmitch: ^^ can you add jvrbanac to the board?
<jvrbanac> Thanks!
<Phoenix87_> mterry: thank you very much for your assistance.
<mterry> Phoenix87_, anytime!
<OwaisL> mhall119, jbisch: Fixed! https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1227/feedback/
<doctormon> mterry: Are all the apps reviewed now?
<jan-simon> does every source code file has to have a copyright section?
<mhall119> jan-simon: no, the debian/copyright file can specify for all of them
<jan-simon> mhall119: ok. i finished my review, where should i submit it, and can you take a quick look at it?
<mhall119> doctormon: there's still about 30 that haven't been reviewed yet
<mhall119> jan-simon: put is to a bzr branch on launchpad, then send that link to the app-review-board mailing list saying it's ready for a vote
<jan-simon> ok, but there are some issues with the package.
<mhall119> in that case just state the problems, instead of saying it's ready for a vote
<jan-simon> ok
<mhall119> and CC the app author in the email
<OwaisL> mhall119, is it possible to have the judges vote on the submitted version but publish the latest version in SC so users get the improvements I've made since submission?
<mhall119> OwaisL: absolutely
<OwaisL> mhall119, that's great! I'll prepare the trunk for arb in the morning and submit.
<OwaisL> Thanks a lot for you help!
<mhall119> cool, good luck
<OwaisL> Good Night!
<OwaisL> Thanks@
<OwaisL> s/@/!
#ubuntu-arb 2012-07-14
<ravi_> hi
<jvrbanac> hello
<ravi_> anything going on?
<jvrbanac> I'm just putting a review for an app. Other than that, it's been quiet for the last few hours.
<ravi_> ok which apps are here for review ?
<jvrbanac> ^together a review... sorry distracted.
<ravi_> ok np
<jvrbanac> Are you asking what apps are up for review?
<ravi_> yup
<vibhav> ravi_: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/arb/
<jvrbanac> vibhav: thanks!
<vibhav> np
<ravi_> awesome ...thank you
<salvadhor> Hi, I've small moral problem :) Am I allowed to update PPA package which is in the contest?
<Phoenix87> mhall119: Hi. Got news about my app?
<popey> Phoenix87, i expect mhall119 is in bed right now, he's US based
<Phoenix87> can someone from the arb have a look at http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/comments/wibh0/ubuntu_app_showdown_let_the_voting_begin/ and do something to solve this situation? thank you
<mhall119> Phoenix87: sorry, I wasn't thinking yesterday that today was Saturday :( It'll have to wait until folks are back online on Monday
<Phoenix87> mhall119: :s
<Phoenix87> mhall119: wouldn't that be kinda late? :(
<coolbhavi> hey mhall119
<trkv> it was fun today, I've read the news about community ad on askubuntu for showdown applications, tried to quickly create my own little ad, registered and found that I can't post it because of null askubuntu rating)
<mhall119> Phoenix87: judging will be going on all next week, and we'll be able to have people go back in and judge yours if we need to
<mhall119> trkv: email jorge@ubuntu.com and ask him to post it, tell him you're part of the showdown
<trkv> thanks, I'll try
<Phoenix87> mhall119: ok thanks
<coolbhavi> mhall119, May I know about  any way to save the votes and comments  on the survey sheet so that it resumes after logout? Like I have finished the 1 set of 30 apps and provided feedback. Is there a way to continue the feedback tomorrow from where I left?
<coolbhavi> mhall119, ping
<highvoltage> good morning coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> gm highvoltage
<coolbhavi> mhall119, in order to save the survey I mistakenly clicked on done
<coolbhavi> now its not opening mhall119
<coolbhavi> pls help!
<coolbhavi> highvoltage, :(
<coolbhavi> bad end to the day
<highvoltage> sorry coolbhavi I have no idea :(
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<coolbhavi> hi PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> hi coolbhavi
<trkv> hi)
<trkv> PaoloRotolo: saturday is a fine day for reviewing?)
<PaoloRotolo> trkv, hi :)
<PaoloRotolo> trkv, what is your app :)?
<trkv> parcel-tracker :)
<trkv> but I'm not insisting on immediate review)
<trkv> I'm happy just knowing that it wasn't left behind the showdown)
<Phoenix87> PaoloRotolo: maybe you might help me as well with https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1274/feedback/ and http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/comments/wibh0/ubuntu_app_showdown_let_the_voting_begin/
<PaoloRotolo> trkv, no problem, I'm reviewing it right now :)
<PaoloRotolo> Phoenix87, Hi, sorry, but I can't help you: I'm not a member of the jury...
<PaoloRotolo> Phoenix87, but you can send a mail to our mailing list: app-review-board@lists.ubuntu.com  :)
<Phoenix87> PaoloRotolo: molto bene, grazie!
<PaoloRotolo> Phoenix87, you're welcome :) Ehm, do you speak italian :D?
<Phoenix87> PaoloRotolo: I am Italian ^^
<PaoloRotolo> Phoenix87, great :)
<Phoenix87> PaoloRotolo: aren't you?
<PaoloRotolo> Phoenix87, of course
<Phoenix87> :)
<PaoloRotolo> Phoenix87, so, you can join #ubuntu-it-dev, for more information about development in Italian.
<Phoenix87> PaoloRotolo: great, i'm coming right away!
<PaoloRotolo> Phoenix87, bene :)
<PaoloRotolo> trkv, uhm, the app isn't installed in /opt, is it?
<trkv> PaoloRotolo: that very package imported at the submit may install not in /opt :( It wasn't obvious for me at that moment, that "quickly package --extras" builds for /opt, while "quickly release" makes separate package, that is installed into /usr. I've already sent patch for quickly.
<trkv> You can probably rebuild it with "quickly package --extras"
<PaoloRotolo> trkv, I'm sorry but the app must installed in opt... Can you resubmit the app? Look at your app's feedback to more information about how to solve this issue.
<PaoloRotolo> trkv, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1177/feedback/
<jbisch> Could someone please review my app when they get a chance. I won't be able to make changes after Monday. My app is Tuxxit.
<trkv> PaoloRotolo: ok, wait a moment, please
<PaoloRotolo> trkv, sure, don't worry :)
<trkv> PaoloRotolo: I've resubmitted it, what else should be done in feedback/app details?
<trkv> have I to repload the archive to app details and point new version?
<jvrbanac> Good afternoon!
<PaoloRotolo> trkv, you have to update the PPA and add a new comment in the feedback page with the new package
<PaoloRotolo> jbisch, sorry, what's "Tagplayer"?
<trkv> PaoloRotolo: ok. I've done
<PaoloRotolo> trkv, good
<PaoloRotolo> trkv, I have to go now, I'll review your app later :)
<PaoloRotolo> Bye!
<jbisch> PaoloRotolo: I'm sorry, I don't know what "Tagplayer" is.
<PaoloRotolo> jbisch, it is on your app's branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-app-review-contributors/ubuntu-app-reviews/tuxxit
<trkv> bye)
<PaoloRotolo> jbisch, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-app-review-contributors/ubuntu-app-reviews/tuxxit/view/head:/debian/changelog
<jbisch> PaoloRotolo: Something screwed up. My branch is fine, but not the app-review branch.
<jbisch> PaoloRotolo: https://code.launchpad.net/~josephbisch/tuxxit/quickly_trunk is the correct one.
<PaoloRotolo> jbisch, jbisch, ok, I'll contact the ARB about this
<jbisch> PaoloRotolo: Thanks so much
<PaoloRotolo> jbisch, Thanks you and sorry for this issue.
#ubuntu-arb 2012-07-15
<jvrbanac> mhall119: you around this evening? If you are, I was just going to make sure that I did those reviews correctly.
<Phoenix87> hallo
<Phoenix87> can I please find out the actual reason why my application has been excluded from the showdown? Today I have received a reply from dplanella (http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/comments/wibh0/ubuntu_app_showdown_let_the_voting_begin/) which confirms a previous claim from the same, and which is in contrast with info i received from mhall119  (app not showing up in the dash)
<malin> avsluttet hele chatten jeg :p
<mhall119> Phoenix87: Remember that I said I didn't know why it was rejected, I was just guessing
<Phoenix87> mhall119: oh sorry I thought you were sure the app was missing from the dash
<Phoenix87> my bad
<Phoenix87> mhall119: anyway yesterday i sent a mail to the arb mailing list but it hasn't been published yet. I guess it is still in the moderators' queue and that I have to wait, right?
<mhall119> I was sure it was missing, I wasn't sure that was the reason it was disqualified
<mhall119> it looks like david ran it from the command line anyway, but got a python exception
<Phoenix87> mhall119: the only plausible python exception is the desktopcouch module dependency, which is not automatically managed by quickly (at least in 11.10)
<Phoenix87> that is the only exception i got when launching the app on a fresh 12.04 install, because of course python-desktopcouch was yet missing
<Phoenix87> installing python-desktopcouch along with my app solve that exception issue, therefore I don't think that my app should get disqualified if the reason is just this. I am definitely sure that my app (at least) launches without errors, provided the dependencies are all satisfied
<Phoenix87> OwaisL, OwaisL_: you might want to have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/fogger/+bug/1024972
<OwaisL_> Phoenix87, thanks! Does this happen every single time? I see you've checkout a copy of the code. Are you able to create and launch apps when after installing fogger from the ppa?
<OwaisL_> and does it work on Precise?
<OwaisL_> Phoenix87, ^
<mhall119> Phoenix87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093277/ is what I got
<mhall119> trying to run 12.07.1
<Phoenix87> mhall119: it seems that python is not instructed to look for my modules during the installation process
<mhall119> it shouldn't need to, it should find them at runtime
<mhall119> apps shouldn't install system modules
<Phoenix87> mhall119: and it is definitely a problem caused by the packaging system, i.e. quickly
<Phoenix87> mhall119: you should tell that to my quickly 11.10, not to me
<mhall119> hmmm, must have been quickly 11.10 then, 12.04 does it differently that this
<Phoenix87> mhall119: 12.07.6 has been built using the debian/rules created by quickly 12.04
<Phoenix87> manually built
<Phoenix87> there is absolutely no code difference between 12.07.1 and 12.07.6
<OwaisL_> Pheonix87, the idea is that your bin script injects paths of your custom python modules to sys.path so it finds them. These modules are not supposed to be used by other apps so there is no point in installing them on system python path
<mhall119> right, but your executable (./bin/gtumbler) was built by 11.10, and is probably looking for your modules where 11.10 put them
<Phoenix87> mhall119: the wrapper seems to be fine. We have discussed this with mterry
<Phoenix87> mterry suggested me to produce a debian/rules using quickly 12.04
<Phoenix87> and this has solved the problem
<mhall119> Phoenix87: when did you do this?
<mhall119> I have 12.07.1 of gtumbler that I installed on July 10th
<Phoenix87> OwaisL_: yes i know that, but if you look inside a deb produced by quickly you'll find a postinst script that does something to let python find those modules at runtime. I'm not sure what that script does though, I didn't investigate any further
<mhall119> quickly 12.04 doesn't use postinst scripts
<Phoenix87> mhall119: July 13th
<mhall119> Phoenix87: and is that version 12.07.3?
<Phoenix87> mhall119: nor 11.10 does but the thing is that when I manually packaged my app, the prerm and postinst script were absent
<Phoenix87> mhall119: the first release that included that 12.04 debian/rules is 12.07.5
<OwaisL_> Phoenix87, what exactly happens when you try to package for /opt ?
<OwaisL_> Missing modules that were shipped with the app I suppose. right?
<Phoenix87> OwaisL_: if i manually package for /opt, the DEBIAN folder in the deb is missing prerm and postinst
<Phoenix87> OwaisL_: modules are present
<OwaisL_> Why do you need prerm and postinst?
<Phoenix87> OwaisL_: I don't need them. The thing is that the deb packages created by quickly 11.10 have those scripts
<Phoenix87> the ones i manually packaged had not
<mhall119> Phoenix87: ok, I see 12.07.5 was built on Friday the 13th
<Phoenix87> mhall119: yes
<OwaisL_> Phoenix87, link to the branch?
<Phoenix87> mhall119: i was in the process of merging the changes proposed by dholbach
<Phoenix87> OwaisL_: https://launchpad.net/gtumbler/trunk
<mhall119> Phoenix87: so here's what I can do, I will take this information to the contest organizers tomorrow (Monday) and ask them if 12.07.5 can be considered for the contest
<OwaisL_> Thanks!
<Phoenix87> mhall119: I have explained everything in a mail to the arb newsletter. I hope you got that as well for it is richer in details
<Phoenix87> OwaisL_: I'm testing fogger on precise, but I have to wrap the flash plugin there too so this will take a bit. Anyway the URL I'm trying to appify is the swf launcher from http://www.miniclip.com/games/8-ball-pool-multiplayer/en/. Maybe you might try it yourself while i fix my precise for fogger
<Phoenix87> OwaisL_: i cannot install fogger on oneiric because of unsatisfied dependencies (*gir2-unity or something like that)
<OwaisL_> I just created an app from that URL and it worked just fine.
<Phoenix87> OwaisL_: did you use http://www.miniclip.com/games/8-ball-pool-multiplayer/en/gameloader.swf?mc_gamename=8+Ball+Pool+Multiplayer&mc_hsname=2471&mc_iconBig=8ballpoolmultiplayerV2medicon.jpg&mc_icon=8ballpoolmultiplayerV2smallicon.jpg&mc_negativescore=0&mc_players_site=1&mc_scoreistime=0&mc_lowscore=0&mc_playerbutton=0&mc_width=700&mc_height=500&mc_v2=0&loggedin=0&mc_loggedin=0&mc_uid=0&mc_sessid=1826013089720434688-1477310861-
<Phoenix87> ops
<Phoenix87> sorry
<OwaisL_> I used http://www.miniclip.com/games/8-ball-pool-multiplayer/en/
<Phoenix87> OwaisL_: you should use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1093350/ as link
<Phoenix87> I'm actully interested in having the swf appified, not the whole webpage
<Phoenix87> like prism
<Phoenix87> OwaisL_: strange, on precise I get "no appropriate viewer found ...", while on oneiric the nspluginwrapper works fine
<OwaisL_> install nspluginviewer
<OwaisL_> or nspluginviewer:i386 in case you are on 64bit
<Phoenix87> from where? it doesn't seem to be in the repositories
<OwaisL_> sudo apt-get install nspluginviewer:i386
<OwaisL_> ^ works for me
<Phoenix87> already to the newest version
<Phoenix87> :\
<Phoenix87> weird, it worked fine on oneiric :\
<Phoenix87> any ideas?
<OwaisL_> May be multicarch is disabled ?
<OwaisL_> multiarch*
<OwaisL_> The flash game works for me
<OwaisL_> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/275756/Screenshot%20from%202012-07-15%2021%3A00%3A47.jpg
<Phoenix87> OwaisL_: are you referring to Canonical Partners in the software sources?
<OwaisL_> Phoenix87 ^
<OwaisL_> No, multi architecture support.
<Phoenix87> OwaisL_: brilliant, I wish I could do the same :)
<OwaisL_> cat /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch
<OwaisL_> Should spit out: foreign-architecture i386
<Phoenix87> foreign-architecture i386
<OwaisL_> Then it's enabled
<OwaisL_> May be a sudo apt-get update will fix it
<Phoenix87> do I nid ia32-libs installed?
<Phoenix87> *need
<OwaisL_> yep
<OwaisL_> It should be apt-get install ia32-libs:i386
<OwaisL_> but I'm not sure
<Phoenix87> they were not installed
<OwaisL_> it might not be required anymore
<OwaisL_> apt-get install multiarch-support should be enough I guess
<Phoenix87> OwaisL_: well after ia32-libs I really don't know what else to try :\
<OwaisL_> but that seems to be enabled
<OwaisL_> yea, me too :)
<OwaisL_> Guess i
<OwaisL_> Guess it'll work after that
<Phoenix87> i hope so, i surely have the ia32-libs in oneiric
<Phoenix87> stay tuned ;)
<Phoenix87> OwaisL_: I guess you should update the dependencies for fogger ;P
<Phoenix87> ia32-libs solved the issue
<OwaisL_> what is missing?
<OwaisL_> oh
<Phoenix87> anyway they are required only if the user really needs flash support
<Phoenix87> through the plugin wrapper
<OwaisL_> it's not really required for fogger to run. I'll update the docs though
<Phoenix87> OwaisL_: I can also confirm that I'm missing the icon in the dash
<Phoenix87> it's just the standard gray [ ? ]
<OwaisL_> That's because you don't have it installed system wide. Right?
<Phoenix87> nope
<Phoenix87> i used ppa on precise
<Phoenix87> you might want to investigate that for I think I've read something similar from another fogger user
<OwaisL_> Try a unity --replace
<OwaisL_> May be dash is not picking it up for some reason
<OwaisL_> which ppa did you use? ppa:loneowais/fogger or ppa:loneowais/ppa ?
<OwaisL_> Phoenix87, ^
<Phoenix87> ppa:loneowais/fogger
<OwaisL_> Are you using IronPython?
<OwaisL_> in GTumbler?
<Phoenix87> OwaisL_: not that I'm aware of
<OwaisL_> Where does System module come from?
<Phoenix87> oh that? I'd really like to know that myself
<Phoenix87> I couldn't find any impot System anywhere
<Phoenix87> *import
<OwaisL_> OMG! I just found out that the deb I fixed for ARB installs fogger to /usr/share and not to /opt
<Phoenix87> I thought that it was something brought into my app by quickly, but I'm not sure for I'm shipping pyPdf alongside my app
<Phoenix87> :s
<OwaisL_> It;s in pdf/filters.py
<OwaisL_> grep 'System' -R .
<OwaisL_> mhall119, does quickly share --extras respect /opt packaging?
<Phoenix87> OwaisL_: oh good. I finally know where it is! thank you
<Phoenix87> OwaisL_: anyway i logged out and in and the icon is still missing
<OwaisL_> I guess I'll need to do, 'quickly package --extras' followed by 'debuild -sa -S' and dput it manually
<OwaisL_> Phoenix87, I'll get back to the missing icon after fixing packaging for ARB version
<Phoenix87> OwaisL_: ok but I'm afraid that I have to confirm that the bug I signaled is also present in Precise. Should I have used a different PPA maybe?
<OwaisL_> No, you're supposed to use loneowais/fogger
<Phoenix87> did you use my very same url?
<OwaisL_> yep. the exact one
<Phoenix87> same python exception :\
<OwaisL_> Someone else just reported the same issue :)
<OwaisL_> Can you please share the traceback from precise?
<OwaisL_> Phoenix87, ^
<Phoenix87> OwaisL_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/fogger/+bug/1024972/comments/3
<OwaisL_> No, I mean from installed copy of fogger not from local checkedout copy
<Phoenix87> that's it
<Phoenix87> it is what you requested
<OwaisL_> Yea, but I need to check where the modules have landed up on your system
<Phoenix87> oh
<Phoenix87> ops
<OwaisL_> I think I found the issue though
<Phoenix87> sorry wrong guake terminal
<OwaisL_> I released with quickly release instead of submitubuntu
<OwaisL_> Lets confirm
<Phoenix87> https://bugs.launchpad.net/fogger/+bug/1024972/comments/5
<Phoenix87> OwaisL_:  quickly release pushes a release and not a deb, right?
<OwaisL_> It releases and also published the deb in the ppa
<OwaisL_> but doesn't package for /opt
<Phoenix87> uhm i guess i never used release, just share and submitubuntu :\
<Phoenix87> anyway my bug is an exact duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/fogger/+bug/1024987
<Phoenix87> OwaisL_: whenever I try to run an app on oneiric with either bin/fogger <hash> of quickly run <hash> I get this traceback: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1093449/
<OwaisL_> Can you please confirm if this version works for you
<OwaisL_> https://launchpad.net/~loneowais/+archive/fogger/+build/3658499/+files/fogger_0.2.2.1_all.deb
<Phoenix87> regarding that previous bug?
<Phoenix87> or the "new one"?
<OwaisL_> Previous one.
<OwaisL_> gi._glib.GError: Unhandled tag: 'packing'
<Phoenix87> OwaisL_: that release fixed the icon issue and the previous bug
<OwaisL_> My best guess about this is a missing gtk related lib or an older version of gtk/glib
<OwaisL_> Great! It was just a packaging issue then
<Phoenix87> OwaisL_: I guess you might be right about gtk/glib version
<Phoenix87> OwaisL_: it'd be good if the app window automatically resizes to the contents of the page
<OwaisL_> Phornix87: Yea,  I've thought about doing that but I'm not 100% sure.
<OwaisL_> Phoenix87, https://code.launchpad.net/~loneowais/+archive/fogger/+build/3658553
<OwaisL_> Built a version for Oneiric. Try it out.
<Phoenix87> OwaisL_: thanks
<Phoenix87> OwaisL_: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: gir1.2-unity-5.0
<Phoenix87> that's the same dependency that is preventing me from installing the precise build on oneiric
<OwaisL_> Probably you can try to manually change the deps ;)
<OwaisL_> I did just this one build for Oneiric so you could try it out. No intentions of supporting Oneiric. ;)
<Phoenix87> oh i see
<Phoenix87> well i guess that a local checkout should be equally fine then :\
<Phoenix87> but oneiric has probably got old glib
<Phoenix87> thank you anyway
<OwaisL_> The problem is that the created .desktop have /opt/extras../fogger/bin/fogger as Exec so they won't launch without fogger installed in /opt
<OwaisL_> That's the problem with local checkouts
<OwaisL_> Ideally it would be better for .desktop files to just mention the executable and the executable should be on system path but arb won't allow that
<OwaisL_> mhall119: Again, any chance I can have a symlink for /opt/.../bin/fogger in /usr/bin/ ?
<OwaisL_> Would make the architecture a whole lot saner
<OwaisL_> May be /usr/bin/extras-fogger ?
<mhall119> OwaisL_: the rules for the extras repository say you can't put anything in /usr/bin
<OwaisL_> mhall119, I wish it was allowed :(
<jvrbanac> mhall119: I was just reviewing Wizz RSS and noticed that it is packaging the feedparser python library. As the archive has feedparser in it, I know that it goes against the arb guidelines. What would be the proper way of handling this? The wiki mentions the "start review" process through MyApps, but as I can't do that I was kind of curious of what the next steps were.
<OwaisL_> mhall119, but I can live without it :) Probably ubuntu should ship with a directory at /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/bin/ and have that on path by default and then quickly would symlink the scripts to this dir when using submitubuntu or --extras
<OwaisL_> I don't know if it's a problem worth solving but could be useful in some cased
<OwaisL_> cases
<mhall119> jvrbanac: ask the author why it was included in their package, it may be a different version of fork
<jvrbanac> will do. thanks!
<mhall119> OwaisL_: we're going to have a review of our processes and rules after the judging is complete, given all that we've learned as a result of the contest
<mhall119> issues like that will certainly come up
<OwaisL_> mhall199,sounds great!
